# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الضبط والشكل .. تدريبات للترقي في لغة العرب

## أبو مالك العوضي

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وعلى آله وصحبه أئمة الهدى ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

أما بعد

أيها الإخوة الكرماء، والمشايخ الفضلاء، والأحبة الأجلاء

هذه سنة حسنة، سنها أخونا الفاضل ( فريد البيدق ) في ملتقى أهل الحديث، واقتدى به الإخوة في شبكة الفصيح، وغيره من المنتديات، ألا وهي:
التدرب والمرانة على ضبط الكلم
وشكل الألفاظ في سياقاتها المختلفة

فيكون في ذلك فوائدُ كثيرة، منها الاطلاع على عيون كلام أهل العلم، ومنها الاهتمام باللباب دون القشر، ومنها تحرير كثير مما يشكل على طلاب العلم وأحيانا على الكبار من أهل العلم، ومنها اكتساب السليقة في هذه اللغة الشريفة التي هي الآلة لارتقاء الرتبة المنيفة من علوم الشريعة.

وكثير من الناس يتوقف - في طريق تعلم العربية - عند شدو طرف من علم النحو، لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع، وآية ذلك أنك تراه لا يكاد يقيم بلسانه عبارتين، ولا يستطيع أن يضبط بيده آيتين. فإن آتاه الله حظا من العقل وحسن الفهم استطاع - مع الكلفة - أن يأتي على أواخر الكلم ضبطا.
وأما ضبط بنية الكلم ومعرفة المشكِل فمن أبعد ما يكون عن طرف أنفه، ثم بعدُ قد تراه شامخا بهذا الأنف، وكأنه قد نال ما لم ينله الأوائل، وحصل ما لم يحصله الأكابر.

وقديما قال أبو الحسن الماوردي:
( قلما تجد بالعلم معجبا وبما أدركه مفتخرا إلا من كان فيه مقلا ومقصرا، لأنه قد يجهل قدره، ويحسب أنه قد نال بالدخول فيه أكثره. وأما من كان فيه متوجها ومنه مستكثرا، فهو يعلم من بعد غايته وعجزه عن إدراك نهايته ما يصده عن العجب به )

وهذه الطائفة ضد طائفة أخرى، وإمامها أبو عمرو بن العلاء القائل:
( ما نحن فيمن مضى إلا كبقل في أصول نخل طوال )

اللهم اجعلنا من هذه الطائفة، ولا تجعلنا من الطائفة الأولى، بفضلك يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.

وهذا أوان الشروع في المقصود، والله المستعان وعليه التكلان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

[ اضبط الفقرة كاملة، أو على الأقل المعلم بالحمرة ]

قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
(( اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طائفة من العلماء المؤلفين والأعلام المحققين، وخلا الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب، وخلف الأسود في غاباتها الأرانب، أترون أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة وغلبة البلادة على طباع أواخر هذه الأمة، بل المنقول من سيرهم والمتبادر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أنهم تناولوا متون الفنون المعتبرة وهي مسائلها المشهورة ... فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فن جدول، فصار ملتقى الجداول بحرا، وما زالوا يزيدون إلى الفنون فوائد، فأنشأوا شروحا لها وأدرجوا تلك الفوائد، ومتونا طويلة وجعلوا للشروح حواشي دقيقة، حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشية على حاشية على شرحه، ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سلك المذاكرة، فثقل الحمل وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وهزلت الراحلة، فآل أمر الطلبة إلى أن تركوا بعض الفنون المعتبرة رأسا ومن بعضها ثلثا أو نصفا، والباقي يريدون تناوله أولا مع الشروح والحواشي، فلا تفرغ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المشتتة والأقوال المضطربة لفهم المسائل المشهورة وجمعها في الخزانة، وهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف )).

----------


## آل عامر

رفع الله قدرك ،وغفر ذنبك ، وجمعك بمن تحب في دار كرامته 
شيخنا المفضال ، والله كم تمنيت هذا الموضوع ، ولكن خشيت إحراجك لضيق وقتك ....

----------


## المجتهدة

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل...موضوع رائع.

----------


## آل عامر

قَالَ المرْعَشِي في تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُومِ:
)) اعْلَموا ... أنه كان يوجَدْ في كُلِ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرونِ الماضِيةِ مِنْ هذهِ الأُم ُةِ طائفةٌ مِنَ العُلماءِ المؤلفين والأعلامِ المحققينَ، وخلا الآن مِن أمثالهم الجوانبُ، وخلَفَ الأسودَ في غاباتها الأرانبُ، أترون أنّ ذا من خواصِ الأزمنةِ وغلبةِ البلادةِ على طباعِ أواخرِ هذه الأمةِ، بل المنقولُ من سيرِهِم والمتبادرُ من كلماتِهمْ في مؤلفاتِهم أنَّهم تناولوا متونَ الفنونِ المعتبرةِ وهي مسائِلُها المشهورةُ ... فسال إلى تجاويفِ صدورِهم من كلِّ فنٍ جدولٌ، فصار ملتقى الجداولِ بحرا، وما زالوا يزيدونَ إلى الفنونِ فوائدَ، فأنشأوا شروحاً لها وأدرجوا تلكَ الفوائدَ، ومتوناً طويلةً وجعلوا للشروحِ حواشيَ دقيقةً، حتى صار لبعضِ المتونِ حاشيةٌ على حاشيةٍ على شرحهِ، ونظمَ أصحابُهم كثيرا من تلكَ المتونِ والشروحِ والحواشيَ في سلكِ المذاكرةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وطالتِ المسافةُ حين قلَّ   الزادُ وهزلتِ الراحلة ُ، فآل أمرُ الطلبةِ إلى أن تركوا بعض الفنونِ المعتبرةِ رأسا ومن بعضها ثُلثاً أو نِصفاً، والباقي يريدون تناولَهُ أوّلاً مع الشروحِ والحواشيَ، فلا تفرغُ أذهانُهم من تخيُل المباحثِ المتشعبةِ والاحتمالاتِ المشتتةِ والأقوالِ المضطربةِ لفهمِ المسائلِ المشهورةِ وجمعها في الخزانةِ، وهذا خلافُ ما عليهِ السلفُ

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ربنا يستر...



> اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طائفةٌ من العلماء المؤلفين والأعلام المحققين





> وخلا الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب، وخلَفَ الأسودَ في غاباتها الأرانب





> أتروْنَ أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة





> فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فنٍ جدولٌ





> وجعلوا للشروح حواشيَ دقيقة





> ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سِلْكِ المذاكرة





> فثقلَ الحِملُ وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وهزُلتِ الراحلة





> فلا تفرغُ أذهانُهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المُشَتِتَة ِ





> وجمعُها في الخزانةِ، وهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف


لماذا لم يقل خلت الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب ؟؟ لأن الجوانب جمع وكل جمع مؤنث ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

الأخ الفاضل آل عامر، لديك بعض الأخطاء في الضبط، ولكن لن أقولها لك الآن؛ لأنك لم تضبط النص كاملا، فعليك بضبط جميع الحروف، وليس أواخر الكلمات فقط.

الأخ الفاضل أمجد، أحسنت بارك الله فيك، ولكن أيضا عليك بالضبط الكامل، وليس الأواخر فقط.
وأما سؤالك عن (خلا) و(خلت)، فاعلم يا أخي الفاضل أن المؤنث هنا لو كان حقيقيا لجاز فيه الأمران لوجود الفصل، فما بالك والمؤنث مجازي أصلا هنا، مثاله أن تقول: قامت الفتاة، ولا يصح أن تقول: قام الفتاة، ولكن إذا قلت: قام في البيت الفتاة صح، لوجود الفصل. هذا مع المؤنث الحقيقي، وأما المؤنث المجازي فيجوز الأمران حتى بغير فصل، تقول: طلع الشمس وطلعت الشمس، وإنما تلزم التاء في حالتين: الأولى: إذا تأخر الفعل كأن تقول: الشمس طلعت، ولا يصح الشمس طلع، والثانية: أن يكون المؤنث حقيقيا مع الاتصال كما سبقه تمثيله بـ قامت الفتاة، قال ابن مالك:
وإنما تلزم [أي التاء] فعلَ مضمر ............. متصلٍ أو مُفهم ذاتَ حِرِ

وحتى الآن لم يبين أحد ضبط كلمة (الأسود) .... هل هي الأَسْوَد مثلا (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(تنبيه آخر)
المثال الذي معنا يجوز فيه تذكير الفعل وتأنيثه حتى مع تقدم الفاعل؛ لأن الجمع قد يعامل معاملة الجماعة فيكون مؤنثا، وقد يعامل معاملة المفرد وهو الملك فيكون مذكرا، قال تعالى: {الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة} {ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكةُ}، وقال في موضع آخر {حتى إذا جاءتهم رسلنا يتوفونهم}، فأنث وأفرد في الفعل الأول (جاءتهم) وذكّر وجمع في الفعل الثاني (يتوفونهم).

الخلاصة: يجوز كل هذا (جاء الملائكة)، (جاءت الملائكة) (تجيء الملائكة) (يجيء الملائكة) (الملائكة تجيء) (الملائكة يجيئون)

----------


## خالد العامري

ما شاء الله ، بوركت شيخنا أبا مالك . 
أحببت أن أحجزَ مكاني وليَ عودة إن شاء الله.

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم ، وسوف أعيد ضبط النص

----------


## فريد المرادي

توكلت على الله ...





> [ اضبط الفقرة كاملة، أو على الأقل المعلم بالحمرة ]
> 
> قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
> (( اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طائفةٌ من العلماء المؤلفين والأعلام المحققين، وخلا الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب، وخَلَفَ الأُسودُ في غاباتِها الأرانبَ، أترونَ أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة وغلبة البلادة على طباع أواخر هذه الأمة، بل المنقول من سيرهم والمتبادر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أنهم تناولوا متون الفنون المعتبرة وهي مسائلها المشهورة ... فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فنٍّ جدولٌ، فصار ملتقى الجداول بحرا، وما زالوا يزيدون إلى الفنون فوائد، فأنشأوا شروحا لها وأدرجوا تلك الفوائد، ومتونا طويلة وجعلوا للشروح حواشيَ دقيقة، حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشية على حاشية على شرحه، ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سلكِ المذاكرة، فثقُلَ الحمل وطالتْ المسافةُ حينَ قلَّ الزادُ وهزلت الراحلةُ، فآلَ أمرُ الطلبةِ إلى أن تركوا بعض الفنونِ المعتبرةِ رأساً ومن بعضها ثلثاً أو نصفاً، والباقي يريدونَ تناولَهُ أولاً مع الشروحِ والحواشي، فلا تفرغُ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المشتتةِ والأقوال المضطربة لفهم المسائل المشهورة وجمعها في الخزانةِ، وهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ فريد وفقه الله

أحسنت بارك الله فيك، ولكن المرادي ( ابتسامة ) ضبط جميع الحروف، وليس أواخر الكلمات فقط.

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

رفع الله قدرك ..
هذه أمنية عندي..
أن اضبط التشكيل..

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم :
(( اِعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ المَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَمَاءِ المُؤَلِفِينَ وَالأَعْلَامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وَخَلَا الآَنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلَّفَ الأُسُودُ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبَ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَةِ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سَيَرِهِمْ وَالمُتَبَادَرُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا المَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُّرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الُمُتونِ حَاشِيَةٌ عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَّمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونِ وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزُلَتِ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآَلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ وَالحَوَاشِِي، فَلَا تَفْرُغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعِّبَةِ وَالِاحْتِمَالَ  اتِ المُشَتَّتَةِ وَالأَقْوَالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ )).


كدت أفقد عيناي
بوركتم
ونفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للإخوة ضعاف النظر - من أمثالي - أنصحكم نصيحة أسير عليها، وذلك أني أنسخ الكلام في برنامج الوورد، ثم أكبره إلى أقصى حد، وأصنع به ما أشاء من ضبط وتحرير ومراجعة، ثم أنسخه مرة أخرى إلى حيث موضعه من المشاركة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخت (بنت خير الأديان)

الضبط جيد، وفيه أشياء يسيرة من سبق النظر، يأتي التنبيه عليها إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## فريد المرادي

محاولة أخرى ، و على الله اعتمادي ...





> قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
> 
> ((  اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ المَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَمَاءِ المُؤَلِّفِينَ والأَعْلامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمْ الجَوَانِبُ، وخَلَفَ الأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِّ الأَزْمِنَةِ وغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ والمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ وهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا المَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، ومَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، ومُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وجَعَلُوا للشُرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقِةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، ونَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونِ والشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِي فِي سَلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وطَالَتْ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وهَزُلَتْ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا ومِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، والبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلاً مَعَ الشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِي، فَلا تَفْرَغُ أَذْهَانَهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعِّبَةِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتَّتّةِ والأَقْوَالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وجَمْعِهَا فِي الخِزَانَةِ، وهَذَا خِلافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ  )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ الكريم (فريد المرادي)

ضبطك جيد، ولكن عندك أشياء يسيرة، لعلها مرت سهوًا، فيرجى إعادة النظر.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري

_ اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طَائِفَةٌ
_ وَخَلَفَ الأُسُودَ في غَابَاتِهَا الأرَانِبُ،
_ أَتَرَوْنَ
_ فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ
_ وجعلوا للشروح حَوَاشِيَ
_ ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سَلْكِ المذاكرة
_ فثقل الحَمْلُ وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وَهَزُلَتِ الراحلة
_ فلا تَفْرُغْ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المُشَتِتَةِ
_ وجمعها في الخِزَانَةِ

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

أود التنبيه لهذه الجملة بارك الله فيك
إذا كان يقصد القائل أن الأسود قد خلقت الأرانب
فالضبط بهذا الشكل :
وَخَلَّفَ الأُسُودُ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبَ

أما إن كان يقصد أن الأرانب خلقت الأسود _وهو الأرجح برأيي_
فالضبط هكذا :
وَخَلَّفَ الأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ

----------


## آل عامر

قالَ المَرْعَشِيُّ في تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُومِ:
(( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ الماضِيةِ مِنْ هذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَماءِ المُؤلِّفِينَ والأعْلامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مَِنْ أمْثالِهِمْ الجَوانِبُ، وخَلَفَ الأُسُودَ في غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِّ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلى طِبَاعِ أوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ والمُتَبَادَرُ مَنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الفنونِ المُْعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفَ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاولِ بَحَراً، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُوناً طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيةً عَلَى حَاشِيةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، ونَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيراً مِنْ تِلْكَ الُمُتُونِ وَالشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِيَ فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَادُ وَهََزُلَتِ الرَاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهِاَ ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلاً مَعَ الشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِيَ، فَلا تَفْرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعِِّبَة  ِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتَّتَةِ والأقْوَالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذا خِلافُ مَا عَلِيْهِ السَّلَفُ )).

----------


## آل عامر

بشر شيخنا الحبيب ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ أبو عبد الرحمن المصري
عندك 3 أخطاء، والباقي لعله سبق قلم، فليراجع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخت بنت خير الأديان
الضبط بالشكل يعتمد على فهم السياق، وفهم السياق يعتمد على التفكر في معاني الكلام، والقرائن المحتفة به لمعرفة المراد.
وبناء على هذا يُعرف الوجه الصحيح من الوجهين الواردين في كلامك.
فمثلا، ما المقصود بـ(خلف) وما مناسبتها لسياق الكلام؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ آل عامر، عندك خمسة أخطاء، والباقي لعله سبق قلم، فليراجع.

----------


## فريد المرادي

جزاكم الله شيخنا و صبّرك معنا ...





> قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
> 
> (( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ المَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَمَاءِ المُؤَلِّفِينَ والأَعْلامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمْ الجَوَانِبُ، وخَلَفَ الأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِّ الأَزْمِنَةِ وغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ والمُتَبَادِرُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ وهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا المَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، ومَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، ومُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وجَعَلُوا للشُرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقِةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، ونَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونِ والشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وطَالَتْ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وهَزُلَتْ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا ومِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، والبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلاً مَعَ الشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِي، فَلا تَفْرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعِّبَةِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتَّتّةِ والأَقْوَالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وجَمْعِهَا فِي الخِزَانَةِ، وهَذَا خِلافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ )).

----------


## نضال مشهود

أولى محاولة من أبناء العجم والله المستعان :




> قَالَ المَرْعَشِيُّ في تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُومِ:
> (( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ الماضِيةِ مِنْ هذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَماءِ المُؤَلِّفِينَ والأعْلامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مَِنْ أمْثالِهِمْ الجَوانِبُ، وخَلَفَ الأُسُودَ في غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أتُرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلى طِبَاعِ أوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ والمُتَبَادِرُ مَنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الفنونِ المُْعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاولِ بَحْراً، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ وَمُتُوناً طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيةٌ عَلَى حَاشِيةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، ونَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيراً مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ وَالشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِيَ فِي سَلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وَطَالَتْ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَادُ وَهََزُلَتْ الرَاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهِاَ ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلاً مَعَ الشُرُوحِ والحَوَاشِيَ، فَلا تَفْرُغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعِِّبَة  ِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتِّتَةِ والأقْوَالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذا خِلافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ. ))

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري

شيخنا أبا مالك ، بارك الله فيكم .
لم أقرأ كتاب نحو في حياتي كلها ، اللهم إلا ما بقي في الذاكرة من آثار دراسة العربية في التعليم الحكومي، ولم أكن وقتها أبغض شيئا كبغضي للنحو .
لذا فلن أستطيع أن أخرج أخطائي بنفسي ، فضلا عن أن أصححها . فهلا صححتموها وأرشدتموني للصواب ؟ بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي أبا عبد الرحمن

قد تجد صعوبة في استخراج الأخطاء، ولكن كثرة التفكر في النص سيجعلك تتعلم كثيرا، والصبر مع المحاولة يرسخ العلم، ولا أنسى نصيحة شيخي منذ زمن طويل:
ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعة ............... تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ نضال مشهود 
عندك خطآن أساسيان فقط، وضبطك يكاد يكون الأفضل حتى الآن.

----------


## المقدادي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم و نفع بعلمكم :




> [ اضبط الفقرة كاملة، أو على الأقل المعلم بالحمرة ]
> 
> قالَ المرْعَشيُّ في تقْدُمةِ ترْتيبِ العُلومِ:
> (( اعْلَمُوا ... أنَّهُ كانَ يُوجَدُ في كُلِّ قرْنٍ مِنَ القُرونِ الماضِيَةِ مِن هذهِ الأُمَّةِ طائفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَماءِ المُؤلِّفينَ والأعْلامِ المُحقِّقينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مِن أمْثالِهمْ الجَوانِبُ، وخَلَفَ الأسودَ في غَاباتِها الأَرانِبُ، أتَرونَ أنَّ ذا مِن خَواصِ الأزْمِنَةِ وغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلى طِباعِ أَواخِرِ هذِه الأُمَةِ، بلْ المنْقولُ مِن سِيَرِهمْ والمُتَبادَرُ مِن كَلِماتِهمْ في مُؤلَّفاتِهمْ أنَّهُمْ تَناوَلُوا مُتونَ الفُنونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ وهيْ مَسَائلُها المشْهُورةُ ... فَسالَ إلى تَجاويفِ صُدورِهمْ مِن كُلِّ فنٍّ جدْولٌ، فَصارَ مُلتَقى الجَداوِلِ بحْراً، ومَا زالُوا يَزيدونَ إلى الفُنونِ فَوائدَ ، فأنْشَأوا شُرُوحاً لَها وأدْرَجُوا تِلكَ الفَوائدَ، ومُتوناً طَويلَةً وجَعَلوا للشُروحِ حَواشيَّ دَقيقةً، حتى صَار لِبعْضِ المُتونِ حاشِيَةٌ عَلى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلى شرْحِهِ، ونَظَمَ أصْحابُهُمْ كَثيراً مِن تِلْكَ المُتونِ والشُّروحِ والحَواشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحمْلُ وطَالَتِ المَسافةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وهَزُلتْ الرّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلى أنْ تَرَكُوا بعْضَ الفُنونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رأْساً ومِن بعْضِهَا ثُلُثاً أوْ نِصْفاً، والباقِي يُريدونَ تَناوُلَهُ أوَّلاً مَعَ الشُرُوحِ والحَواشِيَ، فَلا تفْرَغُ أذْهانُهُمْ مِن تَخيُّلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشعِّبَةِ والاحْتِمالاتِ المُشتَّتَةِ والأقْوالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفهْمِ المَسائلِ المشْهُورَةِ وجمْعِها في الخِزانَةِ، وَ هَذا خِلافُ مَا عَليْهِ السَّلَفُ )).

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري

هذا ما قدرت عليه ، بعد استفراغ وُسعي في المحاولة ، ولا أعرف إن كانت هي الأخطاء الثلاثة أم لا :
_ فثقُلَ الحِمْلُ [لا أعرف ما الفارق بين الحِمل ، والحَمل. إن كان ثَم فارق ]وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وَهَزُلَتْ الراحلة
_ فلا تَفْرُغُ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة
ومازلت بانتظار التصحيح . بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## محمد العبادي

اِعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍٍ مِنَ الْقُرونِ الْمَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ (طَائِفَةٌُ) مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالْأَعْلَامِ  الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الْاَّنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الْجَوَانِبُ، (وَخَلَفَ الْأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الْأَرَانِبُ)، (أَتَرَوْنَ) أَنَّ ذَا مِنَ خَوَاصِّ الْأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ الْبَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالْمُتَبَادَر  ُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ  وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِم ْمِنْ كُلِّ (فَنٍٍ جَدْوَلٌ)، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الْفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الْفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُّرُوحِ (حَوَاشِيَ )دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الْمُتُونِ حَاشِيَةٌ عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي فِي( سِلْكِ )الْمُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ (الْحِمْلُ )وَطَالَتِ الْمَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ (وَهُزِلَتِ) الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآَلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا( تَفْرُغُ )أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِّبَة  ِ وَالْاِحْتِمَال  َاتِ (الْمُشَتِّتَةِ) وَالْأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي( الْخِزَانَةِ)، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ المقدادي وفقه الله
لديك بعض الأخطاء اليسيرة، ولعلها من السرعة أو سبق القلم (سبق لوحة المفاتيح - ابتسامة)

الأخ محمد العبادي وفقه الله
بارك الله فيك أخي، ضبطك رائع.

( تذييل ) لماذا لا يستعين الإخوة بالنظر في الكتب والمعجمات، ولا سيما بعد تيسر سبل البحث في مثل الشاملة؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سوف أعلق باختصار على بعض الفوائد الملتقطة من النص السابق، من غير إشارة إلى مشاركة كل واحد من الإخوة؛ لأن المطلوب هو الاستفادة.

أولا: ( حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشيةٌ ) بالرفع قولا واحدا؛ لأنها اسم (صار) مؤخر، ولا يصح نصبها على أنها خبر (صار)؛ لأن اسم صار لا يصلح أن يكون شبه جملة، فلينتبه لهذا الخطأ فهو شائع.

ثانيا: ( حواشيَ ) في الموضع الأول بفتحة على الياء؛ لأنها منصوبة وممنوعة من الصرف، وأما في المواضع الأخرى فهي ساكنة الياء؛ لأنها مجرورة ومعرفة بـ(أل)، والإعراب يقدر على الياء رفعا وجرا حينئذ.
تقول: هذه حواشٍ مفيدة، واطلعت على حواشٍ مفيدة، ورأيت حواشيَ مفيدة
وتقول: هذه الحواشيْ مفيدة، واطلعت على الحواشيْ المفيدة، وقرأت الحواشيَ المفيدة.
فلا تظهر الفتحة إلا على المنصوب معرفا بأل أو مجردا منها، وأما المرفوع والمجرور فتثبت فيه الياء مع التعريف وتحذف مع التنكير، قال ابن مالك:
وكن لـجمع مشبهٍ مفاعلا ........... أو المفاعيل بـمنع كـافلا
وذا اعتلال منه كالجواري ........... رفعا وجرا أجرِه كـ(ساري)

ثالثا: ( المشتِّتة ) بكسر التاء؛ لأن المقصود وصف هذه الاحتمالات بأنها تشتت الذهن، لا أنها هي التي تتشتت.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ نضال مشهود 
> عندك خطآن أساسيان فقط، وضبطك يكاد يكون الأفضل حتى الآن.


جزاكم الله شيخنا الفاضل خيرا كثيرا .
هلا تفضلتم بذكرهما ؟ لم أتفطن بعد إلا لأمر (الحواشي) .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

قارنت ضبطي بضبط الأخ العبادي .. ووجدت ثلاث أخطاء ، والكل في ضبط بناء الكلمة لا ضبط آخرها .

وَالْمُتَبَادَر  ُ  .. قلتُ : وَالْمُتَبَادِر  ُ ( بسبب نطقها هكذا في عاميتنا ) .

الْحِمْلُ .. لم أفرق بين الحَمل والحِمل إلا بعد الرجوع للمعجم .

وَهُزِلَتِ .. قلتُ : وَهَزُلَتْ ( ولما رجعت إلى المعجم تعرفت إلى كلمة جديدة هُزِل : أي ضعف ونحف )

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> سوف أعلق باختصار على بعض الفوائد الملتقطة من النص السابق، من غير إشارة إلى مشاركة كل واحد من الإخوة؛ لأن المطلوب هو الاستفادة.
> 
> أولا: ( حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشيةٌ ) بالرفع قولا واحدا؛ لأنها اسم (صار) مؤخر، ولا يصح نصبها على أنها خبر (صار)؛ لأن اسم صار لا يصلح أن يكون شبه جملة، فلينتبه لهذا الخطأ فهو شائع.
> 
> ثانيا: ( حواشيَ ) في الموضع الأول بفتحة على الياء؛ لأنها منصوبة وممنوعة من الصرف، وأما في المواضع الأخرى فهي ساكنة الياء؛ لأنها مجرورة ومعرفة بـ(أل)، والإعراب يقدر على الياء رفعا وجرا حينئذ.
> تقول: هذه حواشٍ مفيدة، واطلعت على حواشٍ مفيدة، ورأيت حواشيَ مفيدة
> وتقول: هذه الحواشيْ مفيدة، واطلعت على الحواشيْ المفيدة، وقرأت الحواشيَ المفيدة.
> فلا تظهر الفتحة إلا على المنصوب معرفا بأل أو مجردا منها، وأما المرفوع والمجرور فتثبت فيه الياء مع التعريف وتحذف مع التنكير، قال ابن مالك:
> وكن لـجمع مشبهٍ مفاعلا ........... أو المفاعيل بـمنع كـافلا
> ...


بارك الله فيك
لم أتوقع نسيان الفعل الناسخ
خطأ تافه ..
لعلنا ننتبه إليه في المرة القادمة

بورك جمعكم

----------


## المسندي

يا إخوة المرعشي يذكر انه في زمن من مضى علماء محققين وانه في زمانه خلا منهم الجانب  وضرب على هذا مثال الا وهو قوله : (وخلف الأسودُ ((العلماء المحققين ))  في غاباتها الارانبَ (( المتعالمين ))  ) فكيف يجعلها بعضكم ( وخلف الأسودَ في غاباتها الارانبُ ) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أخي الفاضل المسندي

(خَلَفَ) معناها (جاء بعد)، والمقصود أن الذين مضوا من العلماء المحققين جاء بعدهم من لا يدانيهم ولا يقاربهم، فالأرانب فاعل، والأسود مفعول.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

لعل الأخ المسندي قال : ( خلّف ) .. ألا تصح ؟

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> وَهُزِلَتِ .. قلتُ : وَهَزُلَتْ ( ولما رجعت إلى المعجم تعرفت إلى كلمة جديدة هُزِل : أي ضعف ونحف )


لكن يا أخي الكريم كلا الكلمتين يحمل نفس المعنى 
فمن مراجعتي للمعجم أيضا كانت الكلمتان تحملان نفس المعنى
أي أن كلا الضبطين صحيح

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

يبدو أن لفظة أولى من لفظة تبعا للسياق ، ولعل الشيخ أبا مالك يفيدنا - بارك الله فيه -

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السياق يدل على أن ( هزلت ) معناها ضد ( سَمِنت )

وفي هذه الكلمة ثلاث لغات: أعلاها ( هُزِلَت ) بالبناء للمفعول، ثم ( هَزَلَت ) بفتح الزاي، ثم ( هزُلَت ) بضمها.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

وما معنى قولكم " أعلاها " ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أي أفصحها؛ وأكثرها استعمالا في كلام العرب.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

بارك الله فيكم .. ولعلي لست ثقيلا "ابتسامة"

(وخلّف الأسودُ في غاباتها الارانبَ )
 ( وخلَف الأسودَ في غاباتها الارانبُ )

هل من تعليق شيخنا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله، لست ثقيلا يا أخي الكريم

وأما ضبط ( خلف ) فانظر المشاركة 40

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ نضال مشهود
> عندك خطآن أساسيان فقط، وضبطك يكاد يكون الأفضل حتى الآن.


جزاكم الله شيخنا الفاضل خيرا كثيرا .
هلا تفضلتم بذكرهما ؟ لم أتفطن بعد إلا لأمر (الحواشي) .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> أترون أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة وغلبة البلادة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما الصواب "أتُرون" بالضم أم "أتَرون" ؟؟ بالفتح
في الحواشي التي على النسخ الخطية للكتاب هكذا ( "أتٌرون" بالضم والهمزة للاستفهام أي أتظنون )

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولماذا لم يقل "ألا ترون" ليقرر المعنى الذي يريد ؟؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة لـ "خلا" زعم محقق الكتاب أنها خطأ وأن الصواب "خلت" لأن فاعله يدل عليه 
وخفي عليه ما ذكرتَ والذي ذكرت معلوم في كتب النحو كشرح ابن عقيل على الألفية وغيره وكنت قرأته قبل سنوات لكن لأني لم أطبق ما تعلمته من النحو عمليا على النصوص نسيته
وفي هذا شاهد لما يذكره البعض من أن الجانب العملي التطبيقي لهذا العلم لا بد منه وهو من الأهمية بمكان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> (خَلَفَ) معناها (جاء بعد)، والمقصود أن الذين مضوا من العلماء المحققين جاء بعدهم من لا يدانيهم ولا يقاربهم، فالأرانب فاعل، والأسود مفعول.


وهل يمكن أن تكون 
( خَلَّفَ ) معناها ( ترك بعده ) ، والمقصود أن الذين مضوا من العلماء المحققين تركوا بعدهم من لا يدانيهم ولا يقاربهم ، فالأسود فاعل والأرانب مفعول  ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا .
> هلا تفضلتم بذكرهما ؟ لم أتفطن بعد إلا لأمر (الحواشي) .


الثاني ( سَلْك )، والصواب (سِلْك) بكسر السين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما الصواب "أتُرون" بالضم أم "أتَرون" ؟؟ بالفتح
> في الحواشي التي على النسخ الخطية للكتاب هكذا ( "أتٌرون" بالضم والهمزة للاستفهام أي أتظنون )


نعم يا أخي الفاضل، أحسنت، وجزيت خيرا على هذا التدقيق.
وكلا الضبطين صحيح، والمعنى في كليهما حول هذه الكلمة (أتظنون)، ولكن المبني للمفعول هو الأشهر في الاستعمال، بمعنى (ألقي في روعي)، والمبني للفاعل معناه ظننت؛ لأن (رأى) هنا هي المتعدية لمفعولين بمعنى حسب، وأما المبنية للمفعول فمن (أرى) المتعدية لثلاثة مفاعيل، كما قال ابن مالك:
إلى ثلاثة (رأى) و(علما) ................. عدوا إذا صارا (أرى) و(أعلما)





> ولماذا لم يقل "ألا ترون" ليقرر المعنى الذي يريد ؟؟


هذه مسألة بلاغية، ونحن هنا نحاول أن نتدارس المسائل اللغوية (النحوية والصرفية)، وعلى كل حال فالمقام هنا مقام تحسر على ما صار إليه أبناء الزمان، وليس المراد من الكلام أن يقرر أن هذه البلادة حقا من خواص البلاد والأزمنة، ولكنه يعرض هذه الفكرة متعجبا مما صار في هذه الأعصار.
معذرة، أرجو أن يكون كلامي واضحا.




> بالنسبة لـ "خلا" زعم محقق الكتاب أنها خطأ وأن الصواب "خلت" لأن فاعله يدل عليه 
> وخفي عليه ما ذكرتَ والذي ذكرت معلوم في كتب النحو كشرح ابن عقيل على الألفية وغيره وكنت قرأته قبل سنوات لكن لأني لم أطبق ما تعلمته من النحو عمليا على النصوص نسيته
> وفي هذا شاهد لما يذكره البعض من أن الجانب العملي التطبيقي لهذا العلم لا بد منه وهو من الأهمية بمكان


أحسنت، وللمحقق من أمثال هذه الأمور كثير، وهو معذور فليس تخصصه في النحو واللغة، وإنما في قسم المكتبات والمعلومات.




> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وهل يمكن أن تكون 
> ( خَلَّفَ ) معناها ( ترك بعده ) ، والمقصود أن الذين مضوا من العلماء المحققين تركوا بعدهم من لا يدانيهم ولا يقاربهم ، فالأسود فاعل والأرانب مفعول  ؟


هذا غير مناسب للسياق؛ لأن (خلَّف) معناها تركه ومضى، والأسود لم تترك الغابات للأرانب كما هو واضح.

وكذلك ينبغي أن تكون الفاصلة مرفوعة مراعاة للسجع.

----------


## محمد العفالقي

أعطنا مقطعاً ثانياً جزيت خيراً.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تفضل أخي الكريم

قال الطوفي في الإكسير:

(( واعلم أن التزام هذا القانون في التفسير يدفع عنك كثيرا من خبط المفسرين بتباين أقوالهم واختلاف آرائهم وإنما ينتفع بالتزام هذا القانون من كانت له يد في معرفة المعقول والمنقول واللغة وأوضاعها ومقتضيات ألفاظها والمعاني والبيان بحيث إذا استبهم عليه تفسير آية وتعارضت فيها الأقوال صار إلى ما دل عليه القاطع العقلي أو النقلي على تفصيل سبق ثم إلى مقتضى اللفظ لغة ونحو ذلك أما من كان قاصرا فيما ذكرناه فلا ينتفع بما قررناه لأنه يكون كمن له سيف قاطع لكن لا تقله يده لعلة به، فيقول كما قال صخر بن عمرو عند ذلك أهم بفعل الحزم لو أستطيعه وقد حيل بين العير والنزوان )).

يرجى التفضل بوضع علامات الترقيم أيضا، وكل ما يساعد على فهم النص.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

أين أجد الفاصلة المنقوطة على لوحة المفاتيح ؟

----------


## محمد العبادي

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ ،وَاخْتِلَافِ آَرَائِهِمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ ،وَالْمَنْقُولِ ، وَاللُّغَةِ ، وَأَوْضَاعِهَا ، وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا ، وَالْمَعَانِي ، وَالْبَيَانِ، بِحَيْثُ إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عليه تَفْسِيرُ آَيَةٍ ،وَتَعَارَضَتْ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ ، صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِي أَوِ النَّقْلِي عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِك :  
  أَهُمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ **** وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعَيْرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد العبادي

> أين أجد الفاصلة المنقوطة على لوحة المفاتيح ؟


عندي : sheft + P

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ ، يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ وَاخْتِلَافِ آرَائِهِمْ . وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ وَالْمَنْقُولِ وَالْلُغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا وَالْمَعَانِي وَالْبَيَانِ ، بِحَيْث إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آيَةٍ وَتَعَارَضَتِ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ ؛ صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ . أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ ، فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ؛ لَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : 

أَهِمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ .. وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعِيرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كيف أكشف في المعجم عن ( تُقِلُّهُ ) ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلمتا ( اللغة ) و ( اللفظ ) .. تُضبط ( الْلُغة ) أم ( اللُّغة ) ؟ أم كلاهما صحيح ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كيف تُعرب كلمة ( بحيث ) ؟ ( حيث ) ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كيف أتعلم الاستخدام الصحيح لعلامات الترقيم ؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الثاني ( سَلْك )، والصواب (سِلْك) بكسر السين.


جزاكم الله خيرا .

وَالْلُغَةِ => وَاللُّغَةِ
وَتَعَارَضَتِ => وَتَعَارَضَتْ
وَنَحْوَ => وَنَحْوَِ : معطوف على مجرور إِلَى ، أو بالنصب على لُغَةً
لَأَنَّهُ => لِأَنَّهُ
حَيْثُ مبني على الضم .

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

قال الطوفي في الإكسير :

(( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اِلْتِزَامَ هَذَا القَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ خَبْطِ المُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ ، وَاخْتِلَافِ آَرَائِهِمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ المَعْقُولِ وَالمَنْقُولِ ، وَاللُّغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا ، وَالمَعَانِي وَالبَيَانِ بِحَيْثُ إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آَيَةٍ ، وَتَعَارَضَتْ فِيهَا الأَقْوَالُ صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ القَاطِعُ العَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلِ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ، لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : أََهُمُّ بِفِعْلِ الحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ *** وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ العَيرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ )) .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

===============

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ ،وَاخْتِلَافِ آَرَائِهِمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ ،وَالْمَنْقُولِ ، وَاللُّغَةِ ، وَأَوْضَاعِهَا ، وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا ، وَالْمَعَانِي ، وَالْبَيَانِ، بِحَيْثُ إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عليه تَفْسِيرُ آَيَةٍ ،وَتَعَارَضَتْ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ ، صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِي أَوِ النَّقْلِي عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِك :  
> أَهُمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ **** وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعَيْرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ 
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، ضبطك رائع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ ، يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ وَاخْتِلَافِ آرَائِهِمْ . وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ وَالْمَنْقُولِ وَالْلُغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا وَالْمَعَانِي وَالْبَيَانِ ، بِحَيْث إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آيَةٍ وَتَعَارَضَتِ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ ؛ صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ . أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ ، فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ؛ لَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : 
> 
> أَهِمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ .. وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعِيرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ



وفقك الله يا أخي الفاضل
عندك أربعة أخطاء، ويبدو أن بعضها من السرعة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> كيف أكشف في المعجم عن ( تُقِلُّهُ ) ؟
>  كلمتا ( اللغة ) و ( اللفظ ) .. تُضبط ( الْلُغة ) أم ( اللُّغة ) ؟ أم كلاهما صحيح ؟
>  كيف تُعرب كلمة ( بحيث ) ؟ ( حيث ) ؟
>  كيف أتعلم الاستخدام الصحيح لعلامات الترقيم ؟
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


- تقله: في مادة ( ق ل ل)
- تضبط ( اللُّغة ) و ( اللَّفظ ) هذا هو الصواب.
- الإعراب ليس الكلام عليه هنا، ولعلنا نفرده بموضوع.
- علامات الترقيم مسألة اجتهادية؛ لأنها أمر مستحدث، ويلحقها كثيرمن المعاصرين بكتب الإملاء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قال الطوفي في الإكسير :
> 
> (( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اِلْتِزَامَ هَذَا القَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ خَبْطِ المُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ ، وَاخْتِلَافِ آَرَائِهِمْ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ المَعْقُولِ وَالمَنْقُولِ ، وَاللُّغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا ، وَالمَعَانِي وَالبَيَانِ بِحَيْثُ إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آَيَةٍ ، وَتَعَارَضَتْ فِيهَا الأَقْوَالُ صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ القَاطِعُ العَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلِ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ، لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : أََهُمُّ بِفِعْلِ الحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ *** وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ العَيرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ )) .



جزاكم الله خيرا
الضبط جيد جدا، وفيه أشياء يسيرة من سبق القلم غالبا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذا نص جديد من كتاب ( جمال القراء وكمال الإقراء ) للعلامة علم الدين السخاوي رحمه الله:

(( ... ما كل ما يحيط به العلم تؤديه الصفة ولكن ألست تفضل كلام البلغاء والخطباء على غيره وترى أيضا فلانا أبلغ من فلان وأخطب وأشعر وأفصح فبأي شيء حصلت هذه التفرقة فكذلك عرفت العرب ومن يعلم البلاغة من غيرهم مباينة القرآن العزيز سائر الكلام وذلك بصحة الذوق وسلامة الطبع ولطف الحس حتى إن منهم من يعرف شعر الشاعر إن دلس بغيره ويفصله مما دلس به ويقول هذا كلام فلان ))


وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## خالد العامري

اللهَ أسألُ التوفيقَ والسدادَ:
ما كلُّ ما يُحِيطُ بهِ العِلمُ تؤدّيْهِ الصِفَةُ ولكن ألَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كلامَ البُلَغاءِ والخُطَباءِ على غَيْرِهِ وتَرَى أيضاً فُلاناً أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلانٍ وأَخْطَبَ وأَشْعَرَ وأَفْصَحَ فَبِأيِّ شيءٍ حَصَلَتْ هذه التَّفْرِقَةُ فكذلِكَ عَرَفَتْ العَرَبُ ومَنْ يَعْلََمُ البَلاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ القُرآنِ العَزيزِ سائِرَ الكَلامِ وذلك بِصِحّةِ الذّوْقِ وسَلامَةِ الطّبْعِ ولُطْفِ الحِسِّ حتى إنّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشاعِرِ إنْ دُلّسَ بغِيْرِهِ ويَفْصِلْهُ مما دُلّسَ بهِ ويَقُولُ هذا كَلامُ فُلانٍ.

----------


## نضال مشهود

وَهَذَا نَصٌّ جَدِيْدٌ مِنْ كِتَابِ ( جَمَالُِ الْقُرَّاءِ وَكَمَالُِ الإِقْرَاءِ ) لِلْعَلَّامَةِ عَلَمِ الدِّيْنِ السَّخَاوِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :

(( ... مَا كُلُّ مَا يُحِيْطُ بِهِ الْعِلْمُ تُؤَدِّيْهِ الصِّفَةُ , وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ ؟ فَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ حَصَّلْتَ هَذِهِ التَّفْرِقَةَ فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِْ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنُِ الْعَزِيْزُِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ . وَذَلِكَ بِصِحَّةِ الذَّوْقِ وَسَلَامَةِ الطَّبْعِ وَلُطْفِ الْحِسِّ . حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشَّاعِرِ إِنْ دُلِّسَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَيَفْصِلُهُ عَمَّا دُلِّسَ بِهِ وَيَقُوْلُ : هَذَا كَلَامُ فُلَانٍ ))


وَفَّقَكُمُ اللهُ وَسَدَّدَ خُطَاكُمْ

----------


## محمد العفالقي

(( ... ما كلُ ما يُحيطُ به العلمُ تُؤَديه الصفةُ ، ولكنْ أَلستَ تُفضلُ كلامَ البُلغاءِ ،والخطباءِ على غيرهِ ،وتَرى أَيضا فلاناً أبلغَ منْ فلانٍ ،وأخطبَ ،وأشعرَ وأفصحَ ؛فبأي شيءٍ حصّلْتَ هذه التفْرقةِ ؛فكذلكَ عرفتِ العربُ ، ومن يعلمِ البلاغةَ من غيرهم مباينةَ القرآنُ العزيزِ سائرَ الكلامِ وذلك ؛ بصحةِ الذوقِ ،وسلامةِ الطبعِ ،ولطفِ الحسِ حتى إن منهم من يعرفُ شعرَ الشاعرِ إنْ دلسَ بغيره ، ويفصلهُ مما دلسَ به ويقولُ هذا كلامُ فلانٍ ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ خالد العامري - وفقه الله - يرجى وضع علامات الترقيم أيضا، وجزاك الله خيرا.

الأخ محمد العفالقي - وفقه الله - يرجى ضبط النص كاملا، لا أواخر الكلمات فقط.

----------


## خالد العامري

حبّاً وكرامة شيخنا، وعندي استدراك حمّرته ليعُلم. 



> اللهَ أسألُ التوفيقَ والسدادَ:
> 
> ما كلُّ ما يُحِيطُ بهِ العِلمُ تؤدّيْهِ الصِفَةُ، ولكن ألَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كلامَ البُلَغاءِ والخُطَباءِ على غَيْرِهِ؟ وتَرَى أيضاً فُلاناً أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلانٍ وأَخْطَبَ وأَشْعَرَ وأَفْصَحَ؟ فَبِأيِّ شيءٍ حَصّلْتَ هذه التَّفْرِقَةُ؟ فكذلِكَ عَرَفَتْ العَرَبُ ومَنْ يَعْلََمُ البَلاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ القُرآنِ العَزيزِ سائِرَ الكَلامِ؛ وذلك بِصِحّةِ الذّوْقِ وسَلامَةِ الطّبْعِ ولُطْفِ الحِسِّ، حتى إنّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشاعِرِ إنْ دُلّسَ بغِيْرِهِ، ويَفْصِلُهُ مما دُلّسَ بهِ، ويَقُولُ: هذا كَلامُ فُلانٍ.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ ، يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ وَاخْتِلَافِ آرَائِهِمْ . وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ وَالْمَنْقُولِ وَالْلُغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا وَالْمَعَانِي وَالْبَيَانِ ، بِحَيْث إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آيَةٍ وَتَعَارَضَتِ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ ؛ صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ . أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ ، فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ ؛ لَأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : 
> أَهِمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ .. وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعِيرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ


الشيخ الكريم .. راجعت الضبط وقارنته بضبط الأخ العبادي .. فلم أعرف إلا الثلاثة الذين لونتهم أعلاه .. إلا ان يكون الرابع هو ضبط كلمة ( بحيث ) .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

(( ... مَا كُلُّ مَا يُحِيطُ بِهِ الْعِلْمُ تُؤَدِّيهِ الصِّفَةُ . وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ ؟ فَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ حَصَلَتْ هَذِهِ التَّفْرِقَةُ ؟ فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَزِيزِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ ؛ وَذَلِكَ بِصِحَّةِ الذَّوْقِ ، وَسَلَامَةِ الطَّبْعِ ، وَلُطْفِ الْحِسِّ ، حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشَّاعِرِ إِنْ دُلِّسَ بِغَيْرِهِ ، وَيَفْصِلُهُ مِمَّا دُلِّسَ بِهِ ، وَيَقُولُ هَذَا كَلَامُ فُلَانٍ ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> راجعت الضبط وقارنته بضبط الأخ العبادي .. فلم أعرف إلا الثلاثة الذين لونتهم أعلاه .. إلا ان يكون الرابع هو ضبط كلمة ( بحيث ) .


وفقك الله (العير) في آخر البيت بفتح العين لا بكسرها، فراجع ضبط الأخ العبادي مرة أخرى.

العَيْر: هو الحمار.
العِير: هي الإبل.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> عندي : sheft + P


...وأما (sheft) فتضبط هكذا (shift)...  :Smile:

----------


## نضال مشهود

أرجو من شيخنا الكريم تقييم إجابتي حتى أستفيد . . . . .

وعلى فكرة ، أين أجد للكتاب نسخة إلكترونية بالنت ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وعلى فكرة ، أين أجد للكتاب نسخة إلكترونية بالنت ؟


أنا أختار النصوص من الكتب التي لا توجد على الشبكة حتى لا ترجعوا إليها (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ الكريم (نضال مشهود)

أولا: جرت عادة أهل العمل أن لا يضبطوا حروف المد، مثل الألف من (قال) والواو من (يقُول) والياء من (قِيل)، بخلاف قَوْل، وقَيْل.
ثانيا: إذا كان ضبط الحرف بالسكون وجاء بعده ساكن فإنه يحرك بالكسر على تفصيل في ذلك، فتكسر التاء في مثل (عرفتِ العربُ)
ثالثا: لا أدري لم ضبطت (القرآن) بوجهين: الرفع والكسر، فهو بالكسر قولا واحدا.
رابعا: راجع ضبط (حصلت).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (خالد العامري)

أولا: إذا افترضنا أن ضبط كلمة (حصلت) كما ضبطتَه صحيح، فكيف جعلت (التفرقة) مرفوعة؟
ثانيا: راجع ما ذكرته (ثانيا) عند الأخ نضال.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (عبد الملك السبيعي)

ضبطك رائع يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## خالد العامري

> الأخ (خالد العامري)
> 
> أولا: إذا افترضنا أن ضبط كلمة (حصلت) كما ضبطتَه صحيح، فكيف جعلت (التفرقة) مرفوعة؟
> ثانيا: راجع ما ذكرته (ثانيا) عند الأخ نضال.


أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا.
أما أولاً ف(التفرقة) فمنصوبة في المرة الثانية قطعاً وقد غفلت عنها.
وأما ثانياً فكنت أظن أن تحريك الساكن إذا التقى بمثله إنما يُحرك نطقاً لا إعراباً؛ لذلك أسكنت تاء (عرفت)، (يهمني إفادتكم عن هذه).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

بعض المحققين يضبط مثل هذا الموضع بالسكون اعتبارا بالأصل، والمحققون الكبار يضبطونها بالتحريك عملا بالوصل؛ لا سيما والوقف هنا لا يحسن به معنى.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

من كتاب ( جمال القراء وكمال الإقراء ) للعلامة علم الدين السخاوي رحمه الله :

(( ...  مَا كُلُّ مَا يُحِيطُ بِهِ العِلْمُ تُؤَدِّيهِ الصِّفَةُ وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ البُلَغَاءِ وَالخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ فَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ حَصَلَتْ هَذِهِ التَّفْرِقَةُ فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ العَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ البَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ القُرْآَنِ العَزِيزِ سَائِرِ الكَلَامِ وَذَلِكَ بِصِحَّةِ الذَّوْقِ وَسَلَامَةِ الطَّبْعِ وَلُطْفِ الحِسِّ حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشَّاعِرِ إِنْ دُلِّسَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَيَفْصِلُهُ مِمَّا دُلِّسَ بِهِ وَيَقُولُ هَذَا كَلَامُ فُلَانٍ  ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخت (بنت خير الأديان)

الضبط جيد، وليس به إلا غلطة واحدة فقط، وكذلك ذكرنا أن من المطلوب وضع علامات الترقيم التي تفيد في فهم النص.

( تنبيه ): جرت العادة أن لا تضبط ألف المدة في مثل (القرآن)؛ لأنها لا تكون إلا مفتوحة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( سؤال )
هل فهم أحد معنى قول السخاوي: ( ما كل ما يحيط به العلم تؤديه الصفة ) ؟؟

----------


## عالي الهمة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد العامري

> ( سؤال )
> هل فهم أحد معنى قول السخاوي: ( ما كل ما يحيط به العلم تؤديه الصفة ) ؟؟


من غير النظر إلى سابق كلام السخاوي ... لعله والله أعلم يعني أن أحدنا قد يعلم الشيء فإذا وصفه لم يصفه حق وصفه !

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> من كتاب ( جمال القراء وكمال الإقراء ) للعلامة علم الدين السخاوي رحمه الله :
> (( ...  مَا كُلُّ مَا يُحِيطُ بِهِ العِلْمُ تُؤَدِّيهِ الصِّفَةُ وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ البُلَغَاءِ وَالخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ فَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ حَصَلَتْ هَذِهِ التَّفْرِقَةُ فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ العَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ البَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ القُرْآَنِ العَزِيزِ سَائِرِ الكَلَامِ وَذَلِكَ بِصِحَّةِ الذَّوْقِ وَسَلَامَةِ الطَّبْعِ وَلُطْفِ الحِسِّ حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشَّاعِرِ إِنْ دُلِّسَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَيَفْصِلُهُ مِمَّا دُلِّسَ بِهِ وَيَقُولُ هَذَا كَلَامُ فُلَانٍ  ))


خطأ تافه والله
أستحق عليه العقاب إن كنت أمام أستاذي
أعتذر فكتابتها بالفتح : سائرَ
وعلامات الترقيم لم أضعها لأنني كنت في عجالة من أمري

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله

قال السكاكي في (مفتاح العلوم):

(( واعلم أنك إذا تلقيت ما أمليت عليك بحسن التفهم واستوضحت لطائفه بعين التأمل وجذبت بضبعك في مداحضه الاختصارية استقامة طبع وأطلعك على رموزه للتقصي عن المضايق لطافة تمييز ثم استعرضت معاجم الأوائل في هذا الفن بعد التتبع لمآخذها والعثور على مجاريها مستطلعا طلع المقاصد في المبادي والغايات عسى أن تتسمح للعلي بدعاء يستجاب وللملي بثناء يستطاب ))

هذا الكتاب موجود على الشبكة، وقد خالفت منهجي هذه المرة، ولكن رأيت هذا النص يستحق الوقوف عنده لنفاسته.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ الكريم (نضال مشهود)
> 
> أولا: جرت عادة أهل العمل أن لا يضبطوا حروف المد، مثل الألف من (قال) والواو من (يقُول) والياء من (قِيل)، بخلاف قَوْل، وقَيْل.
> ثانيا: إذا كان ضبط الحرف بالسكون وجاء بعده ساكن فإنه يحرك بالكسر على تفصيل في ذلك، فتكسر التاء في مثل (عرفتِ العربُ)


على الرأس والعين . . . شيخنا الفاضل - أدام الله بقاءكم !




> ثالثا: لا أدري لم ضبطت (القرآن) بوجهين: الرفع والكسر، فهو بالكسر قولا واحدا.
> رابعا: راجع ضبط (حصلت).


اعتمدت في تجويز رفع ذلك المضاف إليه على ما تليقيت قديما من دروس النحو في الثانوية ببلدي (إندونيسيا) . فالمعلم قال إن لاسم المصدر أن يعمل عمل الفعل - في رفع الفاعل - إذا ما أضيف إلى فاعله . فلم أدر حتى الآن قول النحاة فيه . فأرجو التوضيح أكثر .

وبالنسبة إلى ضبط (حصلت) ، فأرجو تبيين وجه الترجيح . لأنني كنت أرى أن جعله فعلا متعديا أنسب للسياق ليناسب قول المصنف بعده : (فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَزِيزِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ) . ثم إن الكلام قبل هذا أكثرها للمخاطب : (وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ ؟) .

وأخيرا : أنا غيرت شيئا ما من نص المصنف ، فقد جعلت قوله : (ويفصله) متعديا بـ (عن) لا (من) . فأيهما أرجح شيخنا الكريم ؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> أنا أختار النصوص من الكتب التي لا توجد على الشبكة حتى لا ترجعوا إليها (ابتسامة)


فهلا وضعتموها عليها - شيخنا الكريم - محلقة الرأس من غير ما شعر ولا ضبط أو مقصّرة ؟
(ابتسامة عريضة) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعلك أستاذك يعني أنه يعمل عمل فعله تقديرا لا لفظا؛ فيكون ما أضيف إليه فاعلا مرفوعا بضم مقدرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بجرة الإضافة.

أولعله يعني أنه يعمل عمل فعله فيما بعد الفاعل، فينصب المفعول، كقوله تعالى: {ولولا دفع اللهِ الناسَ}.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> لعلك أستاذك يعني أنه يعمل عمل فعله تقديرا لا لفظا؛ فيكون ما أضيف إليه فاعلا مرفوعا بضم مقدرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بجرة الإضافة.
> 
> أولعله يعني أنه يعمل عمل فعله فيما بعد الفاعل، فينصب المفعول، كقوله تعالى: {ولولا دفع اللهِ الناسَ}.


هذا والله أعلم . لكن أريد الإجابة على سؤالي الأخريين :




> وبالنسبة إلى ضبط (حصلت) ، فأرجو تبيين وجه الترجيح . لأنني كنت أرى أن جعله فعلا متعديا أنسب للسياق ليناسب قول المصنف بعده : (فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَزِيزِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ) . ثم إن الكلام قبل هذا أكثرها للمخاطب : (وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ ؟) .
> وأخيرا : أنا غيرت شيئا ما من نص المصنف ، فقد جعلت قوله : (ويفصله) متعديا بـ (عن) لا (من) . فأيهما أرجح شيخنا الكريم ؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## نضال مشهود

(( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّكَ إِذَا تَلَقَّيْتَ مَا أَمْلَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ بِحُسْنِ التَّفَهُّمِ ، وَاسْتَوْضَحْتَ لَطَائِفَهُ بِعَيْنِ التَّأَمُّلِ ، وَجَذَبَتْ بِضَبْعِكَ فِي مَدَاحِضِهِ الِاخْتِصَارِيّ  َةِ اسْتِقَامَةُ طَبْعٍ ، وَأَطْلَعَكَ عَلَى رُمُوْزِهِ لِلتَّقَصِّي عَنِ الْمَضَايِقِ لَطَافَةَ تَمْيِيِزٍ ؛ ثُمَّ اسْتَعْرَضْتَ مَعَاجِمَ الْأَوَائِلِ فِي هَذَا الْفَنِّ ، بَعْدَ التَّتَبُّعِ لِمآخِذِهَا وَالْعُثُوْرِ عَلَى مَجَارِيهَا ، مُسْتَطْلِعًا طَلْعَ الْمَقَاصِدِ فِي الْمَبَادِي وَالْغَايَاتِ ، عَسَى أَنْ تَتَسَمَّحَ لِلْعُلَي بِدُعَاءٍ يُسْتَجَابُ وَلِلْمُلَي بِثَنَاءٍ يُسْتَطَابُ . ))

سؤال : أين جواب الشرط في هذه الجملة ؟ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

شيخنا أبو مالك .. هلا اخترتم نصا أسهل " ابتسامة محرجة "

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ (عبد الملك السبيعي)
انتظر النص الآتي إن شاء الله، ولكن لا بد من التنوع بين الصعوبة والسهولة ليناسب الجميع.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّكَ إِذَا تَلَقَّيْتَ مَا أَمْلَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ بِحُسْنِ التَّفَهُّمِ وَاسْتَوْضَحْتَ لَطَائِفَهُ بِعَيْنِ التَّأَمُّلِ وَجَذَبْتَ بِضَبْعِكَ فِي مَدَاحِضِهِ الاخْتِصَارِيَّ  ةِ اِسْتِقَامَةَ طَبْعٍ وَأَطْلَعَكَ عَلَى رُمُوزِهِ لِلتَّقَصِّي عَنْ المَضَايِقِ لَطَافَةَ تَمْيِيزٍ ثُمَّ اِسْتَعْرَضْتَ مَعَاجِمَ الأَوَائِلِ فِي هَذَا الفَنِّ بَعْدَ التَّتَبُّعِ لِمَآخِذِهَا وَالعُثُورِ عَلَى مَجَارِيهَا مُسْتَطْلِعًا طَلْعَ المَقَاصِدِ فِي المَبَادِي وَالغَايَاتِ عَسَى أَنْ تَتَسَمَّحَ لِلعُلَي بِدُعَاءٍ يُسْتَجَابُ وَلِلمُلَي بِثَنَاءٍ يُسْتَطَابُ

أظنك أخي قصدت العلى والملى بالألف اللينة وليس بالياء
أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وبالنسبة إلى ضبط (حصلت) ، فأرجو تبيين وجه الترجيح . لأنني كنت أرى أن جعله فعلا متعديا أنسب للسياق ليناسب قول المصنف بعده : (فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَزِيزِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ) . ثم إن الكلام قبل هذا أكثرها للمخاطب : (وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ ؟ وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ ؟) .


وفقك الله، 
كلامك له وجه، ولكن المتأمل لأساليب أهل العلم لا يجدهم يعبرون عن حصول التفرقة للإنسان بقولك (حصَّلتُ التفرقةَ)، فإن كنت وقفت على مثل ذلك لبعضهم فاذكره مشكورا.




> وأخيرا : أنا غيرت شيئا ما من نص المصنف ، فقد جعلت قوله : (ويفصله) متعديا بـ (عن) لا (من) . فأيهما أرجح شيخنا الكريم ؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


لعل لكل منهما وجها يصح به، ولكن لا ينبغي تغيير كلام المصنف مطلقا حتى لو كان خطأ.
والذي أميل إليه استعمال (من) في مثل هذا السياق؛ لأن المراد تمييز أحدهما من الآخر، وليس المراد تقريب واحد وإقصاء الثاني عنه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ نضال مشهود

ضبطك جيد، وعندك خمسة أخطاء فقط، وأما جواب الشرط فلعلك تعيد النظر في العبارة لتعرف.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخت بنت خير الأديان

لديك عدة أخطاء في الضبط أيضا، وكذلك فأين علامات الترقيم ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> من غير النظر إلى سابق كلام السخاوي ... لعله والله أعلم يعني أن أحدنا قد يعلم الشيء فإذا وصفه لم يصفه حق وصفه !


وفقك الله، هذا صحيح، ولكنك لم تشرح العبارة شرحا وافيا، فلعلك تزيد الكلام إيضاحا بضرب مثال.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أظنك أخي قصدت العلى والملى بالألف اللينة وليس بالياء
> أليس كذلك ؟


نعم، ليس كذلك.

----------


## نضال مشهود

جزاكم الله شيخنا خيرا كثيرا . أوافقكم على هذا التوجيه الوجيه . وحبذا لو قال المصنف "فبأي شيء حصلَت لك التفرقةُ" حتى لا يلتبس عليّ أمره  :Smile: 

وأقول مرة أخرى في ضبط النص :
((وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّكَ إِذَا تَلَقَّيْتَ مَا أَمْلَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ بِحُسْنِ التَّفَهُّمِ ، وَاسْتَوْضَحْتَ لَطَائِفَهُ بِعَيْنِ التَّأَمُّلِ ، وَجُذِبْتَ بِضَبْعِكَ فِي مَدَاحِضِهِ الِاخْتِصَارِيّ  َةِ اسْتِقَامَةَ طَبْعٍ ، وَأَطْلَعَكَ عَلَى رُمُوْزِهِ لِلتَّقَصِّي عَنِ الْمَضَايِقِ لَطَافَةُ تَمْيِيِزٍ ؛ ثُمَّ اسْتَعْرَضْتَ مَعَاجِمَ الْأَوَائِلِ فِي هَذَا الْفَنِّ ، بَعْدَ التَّتَبُّعِ لِمَآخِذِهَا وَالْعُثُوْرِ عَلَى مَجَارِيهَا ، مُسْتَطْلِعًا طَلْعَ الْمَقَاصِدِ فِي الْمَبَادِي وَالْغَايَاتِ ، عَسَى أَنْ تُتَسَمَّحَ لِلْعُلَي بِدُعَاءٍ يُسْتَجَابُ وَلِلْمَلَي بِثَنَاءٍ يُسْتَطَابُ))

ولا أحسن الآن أكثر من هذا . وأما جواب الشرط ، فأتوقع أنه في قوله : "عسى . . ." إلخ (مع استغرابي لعدم الفاء فيه) .
فدلّني على المآخذ في إجابتي حتى أتسمح للعلى شيئا فشيئا  :Smile:  وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله

( وجَذَبَتْ ... استقامةُ طبع )
( مستطلعا طِلْعَ )
( تَتَسَمَّحَ للعَلِيِّ بدعاء يستجاب وللمَلِيِّ بثناء يُستطاب)

المقصود بـ(العلي) في العبارة الأخيرة هو الله عز وجل، وبـ(الملي) من يطلع على كتابه من أهل الفضل.

----------


## نضال مشهود

جزاكم الله خيرا . 
سؤال : ما موقع (لَطَافَة تَمْيِيِزٍ) من الإعراب ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(لطافةُ) فاعل للفعل (أطلعك).

----------


## نضال مشهود

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وزادكم في الذهن سيلا .
وإلى سؤال جديد . . .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

ما رأيكم أن نجرب النظم؟

هذه قطعة من نظم ابن المرحل لفصيح ثعلب، يقول:
هو فـكاك الرهن تعني المصدرا ................. من فـكه كـذاك فيمن أسـرا
وقد جرى في القول حب المحلب ................. في الطيب نبت في بـلاد العرب
والفتح في عرق النسا وفي الرحى ................. وفي رخـاء الـعيش أمر وضحا
وهـو الرصاص والصداق يا فتى ................. هذا هـو المختـار والكسر أتى
وإن تـشأ صـدقـة وصـدقة ................. وقد حـكى الزجاج أيضا صدقة

----------


## خالد العامري

> هَوَ فَـكَاكُ الرَّهْنِ تَعْنِيْ المَصْدَرَا ................. مَنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذاكَ فِيْمَنْ أَسَـرَا
> وقَدْ جَرَى في القَوْلِ حُبُّ المَحْلَبِ ................. في الطِّيْبِ نَبْتٌ في بَـلادِ العَرَبِ
> والفَتْحُ في عَرْقِ النِّسَا وفي الرَّحَى ................. وفي رَخـاءِ الـعَّيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحَاْ
> وهـو الرَّصَاصُ والصَداقُ يا فَتَى ................. هذا هُـوَ المُخْتَـارُ والكَسْرُ أََتَى
> وإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدَقَـةٌ وصَـدُقَةْ ................. وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزَّجَاجُ أَيْضَاً صَدِقَةْ


وحبذا نبذة عن النظم وصاحبه شيخنا، لتعم الفائدة.

----------


## خالد العامري

وهذه محاولة أخرى غايرتُ لون المستدرك فيها:  


هَوَ فِـكَاكُ الرَّهْنِ تَعْنِيْ المَصْدَرَا ................. مِنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذاكَ فِيْمَنْ أَسَـرَا
وقَدْ جَرَى في القَوْلِ حُبُّ المَحْلَبِ ................. في الطِّيْبِ نَبْتٌ في بَـلادِ العَرَبِ
والفَتْحُ في عَرْقِ النِّسَا وفي الرَّحَى ................. وفي رَخـاءِ الـعَّيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحَاْ
وهـو الرَّصَاصُ والصَداقُ يا فَتَى ................. هذا هُـوَ المُخْتَـارُ والكَسْرُ أََتَى
وإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدَقَـةٌ وصَـدُقَةْ ................. وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزَّجَاجُ أَيْضَاً صَدِقَةْ

والبيت الأخير مُشكل -ما استسغته بعد ضبطه-، وأظن ضبطه يحتاج إلى سماع.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وإنما تلزم التاء في حالتين: الأولى: إذا تأخر الفعل كأن تقول: الشمس طلعت، ولا يصح الشمس طلع، والثانية: أن يكون المؤنث حقيقيا مع الاتصال كما سبقه تمثيله بـ قامت الفتاة


لا بد أن يقيد المؤنث الحقيقي بالمفرد لأنه إذا كان جمعا جاز حذف التاء وإن كان مؤنثا حقيقيا مثل قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وقال نسوة في المدينة  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
قال ابن مالك:
والتاء معْ جمع سوى السالم من ... مذكر كالتاء معْ إحدى اللبنقصدتُ التنبيه فقط وإن كنتُ أعلم أن الشيخ أبا مالك لا يخفى عليه ذلك
لكن خشيتُ أن يأخذ بعض المشاركين الكلام على ظاهره وعمومه فتشكل عليه الآية إن مرَّ عليها
ومعذرة إن ذكرتُ ذلك بأخرة فأنا لم أطلع عليه إلا الآن
والله الموفق

----------


## عيد فهمي

لماذا حرص الإخوة الفضلاء على ضبط: (هو) في أول النظم بفتح الهاء؟!!!

----------


## خالد العامري

> لماذا حرص الإخوة الفضلاء على ضبط: (هو) في أول النظم بفتح الهاء؟!!!


واللهِ أن أشدّ استغراباً منك ! ما أدري ما أصابني !
لعله من شدة التركيز (ابتسامة).

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

هَذِهِ قِطْعَةٌ مِنْ نَظْمِ ابْنِ المُرَحَّلِ لفَصِيْحِ ثَعْلَبٍ، يَقُوْلُ:
هُوَ فَـكَاكُ الرَّهْنَ تَعْنِي المَصْدَرَا ................. مِنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذَاكَ فِيْمَنْ أُسِـرَا
وَقَدْ جَرَى في القَوْلِ حَبُّ الـمَحْلَبِ ................. فِي الطِّيْبِ نَبْتٌ في بِـلَادِ العَرَبِ
وَالفَتْحُ في عِرْقِ النَّسَا وَفِي الرَّحَى ................. وَفِي رَخَـاءِ الـعَيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحَا
وَهُـوَ الرَّصَاصُ وَالصَِّدَاقُ يَا فَتَى ................. هَذَا هُـوَ المُخْتَـارُ والكَسْرُ أَتَى
وَإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدُقَـةً وَصَـدْقَة ................ وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزَّجَّاجُ أَيْضًا صُدْقُة

أسأل الله التوفيق .

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

راجعت فيها تاج العروس للزبيدي عدا قول الزجاج فقد رجعت إلى موطأة الفصيح حتى لا أنسب للزجاج غير قوله ، وقد بحثت في تاج العروس ، والمحكم ، وتاج اللغة وصحاح العربية ولم أعثر على قول الزجاج .

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> وفقكم الله
> 
> ( وجَذَبَتْ ... استقامةُ طبع )
> ( مستطلعا طِلْعَ )
> ( تَتَسَمَّحَ للعَلِيِّ بدعاء يستجاب وللمَلِيِّ بثناء يُستطاب)
> 
> المقصود بـ(العلي) في العبارة الأخيرة هو الله عز وجل، وبـ(الملي) من يطلع على كتابه من أهل الفضل.


أما هذه فمنكم وليست منا
أبدلتم الياء بألف مقصورة
فالتبس الأمر علينا
- مجرد تنبيه -
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

آسف جدا 

وقد حكى الزجاج ((( صُدْقَة )))   .


أخطأت مع حرصي ألا أخطئ

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

هُوَ فَـكَاكُ الرَّهْنِ تَعْنِي المَصْدَرَا ................ مِنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذَاكَ فِيمَنْ أُسِـرَا
وَقَدْ جَرَى فِي القَوْلِ حَبُّ المَحْلَبِ ............. فِي الطِّيبِ نَبْتٌ فِي بِـلَادِ العَرَبِ
وَالفَتْحُ فِي عِرْقِ النَّسَا وَفِي الرَّحَى ............. وَفِي رَخَـاءِ الـعَيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحًا
وَهُـوَ الرَّصَاصُ وَالصَّدَاقُ يَا فَتَى .............. هَذَا هُـوَ المُخْتَـارُ وَالكَسْرُ أَتَى
وَإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدْقَـةً وَصُـدْقَةً .............. وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزُّجَاجُ أَيْضًا صُدْقَةً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أما هذه فمنكم وليست منا
> أبدلتم الياء بألف مقصورة
> فالتبس الأمر علينا
> - مجرد تنبيه -
> بارك الله فيكم


أنا لم أفعل ذلك !!
بل كتبت الياء بنقطتين على الصواب !

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> أنا لم أفعل ذلك !!
> بل كتبت الياء بنقطتين على الصواب !


صدقا والله عندما رجعت لها وجدتها ياءً
يبدو أن نظارتي لم تعد تنفع - - - >> ابتسامة
لا صدقا أنا عندما قرأتها قرأتها على أساس أنها ألف لينة
سقط سهوا

إذا نحن مدينون لكم باعتذار
وأنتم من أهل المسامحة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ أبو طلال العنزي
ضبطك ممتاز، وعندك خطأ واحد في العروض.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخ خالد العامري
عندك أخطاء كثيرة في الضبط، فيرجى المراجعة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأخت بنت خير الأديان
لديك بعض الأخطاء اليسيرة، فيرجى المراجعة.

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

راجعت الخطأ - غفر الله لك يا شيخ- وعرفته ، وهو في ضبطي لقول الناظم - رحمه الله - : ( وَهُوَ الرصاص ... ) وبهذا ينكسر البيت ، والصحيح : ( وَهْوَ الرصاص ... )  .

فيكون الضبط الصحيح للنظم هكذا :
هَذِهِ قِطْعَةٌ مِنْ نَظْمِ ابْنِ المُرَحَّلِ لفَصِيْحِ ثَعْلَبٍ، يَقُوْلُ:
هُوَ فَـكَاكُ الرَّهْنَ تَعْنِي المَصْدَرَا ................. مِنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذَاكَ فِيْمَنْ أُسِـرَا
وَقَدْ جَرَى فِي القَوْلِ حَبُّ الـمَحْلَبِ........  ......... فِي الطِّيْبِ نَبْتٌ فِي بِـلَادِ العَرَبِ
وَالفَتْحُ في عِرْقِ النَّسَا وَفِي الرَّحَى ................. وَفِي رَخَـاءِ الـعَيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحَا
وَهْـوَ الرَّصَاصُ والصَِّدَاقُ يَا فَتَى ................. هَذَا هُـوَ المُخْتَـارُ والكَسْرُ أَتَى
وَإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدُقَـةً وَصَـدْقَة ................ وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزَّجَّاجُ أَيْضًا صُدْقَة

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

أظنها أخطاء البيت الأخير 
لعلها أن تكون كذلك :
وَإِنْ تَشَأْ صَدُقَةً وَصَدْقَة *** وَقَدْ حَكَى الزَّجَّاجُ أَيْضًا صُدْقَة

----------


## خالد المرسى

أود الاشتراك معكم  لكنى لأ أعرف أين مواضع التشكيل فى لوحة المفاتيح

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> أود الاشتراك معكم  لكنى لأ أعرف أين مواضع التشكيل فى لوحة المفاتيح


أخي الكريم:
خذها من مسكين مثلي:
Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 
Shift + X : السكون 
 Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
ولا تنسني بدعوة في جوف الليل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم خيرا.

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ 

هل من جديد نتعلم فيه ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله أخي الكريم

تفضل هذا النص من أحد كتب النحو التي لا تكاد تعرف ( ابتسامة )
---------------
(قوله فقط) أي فحسب ولم تسمع منهم إلا مقرونة بالفاء وهي زائدة لازمة وكذا في قولهم فحسب قاله الش في حواشي التسهيل وفي المطول أن قط من أسماء الأفعال بمعنى انته وكثيرا ما تصدر بالفاء تزيينا للفظ وكأنه جزاء شرط محذوف وفي كتاب المسائل لابن السيد وإنما صلحت الفاء في هذه لأن معنى أخذت درهما فقط أخذت درهما فاكتفيت به انتهى ومنه يعلم أنها عاطفة ومن المطول أنها فصيحة ولكل وجهة.
---------------
يرجى شكل الكلمات، ووضع علامات الترقيم، وكذلك التعليق على ما يشكل إن تيسر.

----------


## نضال مشهود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

(قَوْلُهُ : فَقَطْ) أَيْ : فَحَسْبُ . وَلَمْ تُسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا مَقْرُوْنَةً بِالْفَاءِ ، وَهِيَ زَائِدَةٌ لَازِمَةٌ . وَكَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِمْ (فَحَسْبُ) قَالَهُ الش فِي ’حَوَاشِي التَّسْهِيْلِ‘ . وَفِي ’الْمُطَوَّلِ‘ : أَنَّ (قَطْ) مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، بِمَعْنَى (انْتَهِ) . وَكَثِيْرًا مَا تَصْدُرُ بِالْفَاءِ تَزْيِيْنًا لِلَّفْظِ ، وَكَأَنَّهُ جَزَاءُ شَرْطٍ مَحْذُوْفٍ . وَفِي ’كِتَابِ الْمَسَائِلِ‘ لِابْنِ السَّيِّدِ : وَإِنَّمَا صَلَحَتِ الْفَاءُ فِي هَذِهِ لِأَنَّ مَعْنَى (أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَقَطْ) : أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَاكْتَفَيْتُ بِهِ – اِنْتَهَى – . وَمِنْهُ يُعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا عَاطِفَةٌ ، وَمِنَ ’الْمُطَوَّلِ‘ أَنَّهَا فَصِيْحَةٌ وَلِكّلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ .
---------
الش : الشَّارِح

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا أخ نضال بارك الله فيك، وعندك بعض الأخطاء، وسأترك الإشارة إليها حتى يدلي باقي الإخوة بدلائهم.

----------


## نضال مشهود

وفيكم شيخنا الحبيب . . . كنت ترددت في (تصدر) و (صلحت) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(صلحت) صحيحة

----------


## نضال مشهود

إذن : "تُصَدَّرُ" بغض النظر عن الإصابة أو عدمها (ابتسامة) .

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

قَوْلُهُ : فَقَطْ ، أَيْ : فَحَسْبُ . وَلَمْ تُسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ إِلا مَقْرُوْنَةً بِالفَاءِ ، وَهِيَ زَائِدَةٌ لازِمَةٌ ، وَكَذَا فِيْ قَوْلِهِمُ : فَحَسْبُ ، قَالَهُ الش فِيْ (حَوَاشِي التَّسْهِيْلِ) . 
     وَفِيْ (المُطَوَّلِ) أَنَّ ( قَطْ ) مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الأَفْعَالِ ، بِمَعْنَى : انْتَهِ . وَكَثِيْرًا مَا تُصَدَّرُ بِالفَاءِ تَزْيِيْنًا لِلَّفْظِ ، وَكَأَنَّهُ جَزَاءُ شَرْطٍ مَحْذُوْفٍ . 
     وَفِيْ (كِتَابِ المَسَائِلِ ) لابْنِ السَّيِّدِ : وَإِنَّمَا صَلَحَتِ الفَاءُ فِيْ هَذِهِ ؛ لأَنَّ مَعْنَى (أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَقَطْ ) : أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَاكْتَفَيْتُ بِهِ . انْتَهَى . 
وَمِنْهُ يُعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا عَاطِفَةٌ ، وَمِنَ (المُطَوَّلِ) أَنَّهَا فَصِيْحَةٌ ، وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ   .

----------


## عيد فهمي

الأخ نضال أحسنت بارك الله فيك:


> التَّسْهِيْلِ


التَّسْهِيلِ


> تَصْدُرُ


تُصَدَّرُ


> تَزْيِيْنًا


تَزْيِينًا


> اِنْتَهَى


انْتَهَى

----------


## عيد فهمي

الفاضل أبو طلال العنزي بارك الله لك:


> إِلا


إِلَّا 


> مَقْرُوْنَةً


مَقْرُونَةً


> فِيْ


فِي 


> قَوْلِهِمُ


 ضم الميم صحيح ولكنك لم تلتزمه في (مِنْهُمْ) 


> وَفِيْ


وَفِي 


> وَكَثِيْرًا


وَكَثِيرًا 


> تَزْيِيْنًا


تَزْيِينًا


> وَفِيْ


وَفِي 


> لابْنِ


لِابْنِ 


> فِيْ


فِي 


> لأَنَّ


لِأَنَّ

----------


## خالد المرسى

هل من الممكن أن يوضح مشايخنا الكرام وجه الخطأ والتصحيح ليتلاشاه المبتدئ أم هذا له مجال أخر؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

بعض ضوابط تشكيل النصوصتشكل جميع الحروف بما في ذلك واو العطف و "لا" وبقية الحروف ويستثنى من ذلك: 

اللام في (أل) التعريف: لا تشكل إذا كانت شمسية ويشدد ما بعدها. 

تنوين النصب يسبق الألف دائما ولا يأتي فوقه أو بعده.

حروف المد (الألف والواو والياء الساكنة والمسبوقة بحركة من جنسها) لا تشكل.

وأما الألف "ا" التي في أول الكلمة وتسمى (همزة الوصل) فقيل لا تشكل مطلقا، وقيل تشكل في بداية الكلام وبعد علامات الترقيم (. ، ؟ ! : ؛) 

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الفاضل عيد

----------


## فريد البيدق

الكريم "أبو مالك"، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد،
بوركت أخي الحبيب!
أردت شكرك على لفتتك الطيبة في المشاركة الأولى التأسيسية!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم، ولا تحرمنا من المشاركة.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

( قَوْلُهُ فَقَطْ ) أَيْ : فَحَسْبُ ، وَلَمْ تُسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا مَقْرُونَةً بِالفَاءِ ، وَهِيَ زَائِدَةٌ لَازِمَةٌ ، وَكَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِمُ  : ( فَحَسْبُ ) قَالَهُ الش فِي " حَوَاشِي التَّسْهِيلِ " وَفِي " المُطَوَّلِ " : أَنَّ ( قَطْ ) مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الأَفْعَالِ بِمَعْنَى : ( انْتَهِ ) ، وَكَثِيرًا مَا تُصَدَّرُ بِالفَاءِ تَزْيِينًا لِلفْظِ وَكَأَنَّهُ جَزَاءُ شَرْطٍ مَحْذُوفٍ ، وَفِي كِتَابِ " المَسَائِلِ " لِابْنِ السَّيِّدِ : " وَإِنَّمَا صَلَحَتِ الفَاءُ فَي هَذِهِ ؛ لِأَنَّ مَعْنَى : ( أَخَذَتُ دِرْهَمًا فَقَطْ ) أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَاكْتَفَيْتُ بِهِ - انْتَهَى – " .
وَمِنْهُ يُعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا عَاطِفَةٌ وَمِنَ " المُطَوَّلِ " أَنَّهَا فَصِيحَةٌ وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل من الممكن أن يوضح مشايخنا الكرام وجه الخطأ والتصحيح ليتلاشاه المبتدئ أم هذا له مجال أخر؟


وفقك الله، التوضيح يكون بالإشارة حتى يستطيع باقي الأعضاء المشاركة.
وإن كان لديك استشكال معين فيما مضى فتفضل بذكره بارك الله فيك.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

لدي سؤال بارك الله فيكم
ألا نقوم بتحريك حرف الطاء في كلمة : ( قط )
عندما نصلها بما بعدها
أم تبقى ساكنة مثل : ( فقط )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كيف نحرك الطاء في ( قط ) ؟

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> كيف نحرك الطاء في ( قط ) ؟


لا أدري 
- - - >> ابتسامة
كنت أتساءل لا أكثر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعله حصل اختلاط بين (قطْ) ساكنة الطاء، و(قطُّ) مشددة الطاء، فالأولى بمعنى حسب، والثانية بمعنى الأبد.

تقول: ما فعلت ذلك قطُّ أي لم أفعله أبدا.
وتقول: فعلت هذا فقط، أي فحسب.
وتدخل قط على ياء المتكلم فتقول: ( قطني ) و ( قدني ) أيضا، بمعنى حسبي.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> لعله حصل اختلاط بين (قطْ) ساكنة الطاء، و(قطُّ) مشددة الطاء، فالأولى بمعنى حسب، والثانية بمعنى الأبد.
> 
> تقول: ما فعلت ذلك قطُّ أي لم أفعله أبدا.
> وتقول: فعلت هذا فقط، أي فحسب.
> وتدخل قط على ياء المتكلم فتقول: ( قطني ) و ( قدني ) أيضا، بمعنى حسبي.


نعم هذه هي ما قصدتها 
بارك الله فيك
أرجو تنبيهي حول أخطائي في النص الذي تم ضبطه

----------


## غير مسجل

> كيف نحرك الطاء في ( قط ) ؟


ولماذا نحركه يا شيخنا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بناء على السؤال المطروح !

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

النتيجة يا أبا مالك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله
نستروح قليلا إلى الشعر مع الحكمة ..

هذه أبيات مختارة من لامية ابن الوردي:

واترك الغادة لا تحفل بها ................. تمس في عز رفيع وتجل
واهجر الخمرة إن كنت فتى  ................. كيف يسعى في جنون من عقل
صدق الشرع ولا تركن إلى  ................. رجل يرقب في الليل زحل
في ازدياد العلم إرغام العدى  ................. وجمال العلم إصلاح العمل
جمل المنطق بالنحو فمن  ................. يحرم الإعراب بالنطق اختبل
مات أهل الفضل لم يبق سوى  ................. مقرف أو من على الأصل اتكل
ليس ما يحوي الفتى من عزمه  ................. لا ولا ما فات يوما بالكسل
قد يسود المرء من غير أب  ................. وبحسن السبك قد ينفى الدغل
اكتم الأمرين فقرا وغنى  ................. واكسب الفلس وحاسب من بطل
ليس يخلو المرء من ضد ولو  ................. حاول العزلة في رأس الجبل
إن من يطلبه الموت على  ................. غرة منه جدير بالوجل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أين ضبط الأبيات يا إخواني الكرام ؟

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم فكرة طيبة
وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لا تَحَفَلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ في عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّْ
وَاهْجُرِ الخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى  ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلى  ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ في الّليلِ زُحَلْ
في ازْدِيادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى  ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلاحُ العَمَلْ
جَمِّلُ المَنْطِقَ بالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ  ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرابَ بالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلْ
ماتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى  ................. مُقْرِفٌ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ ما يَحْوِي الفتى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ  ................. لا ولا ما فاتَ يومًا بالكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ  ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السُّبْكِ قدْ يُنْفَى الدغلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى  ................. وَاكْسَبِ الفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطُلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو المرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ  ................. حاولَ العُزْلَةَ في رَأْسِ الجَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلبُهُ الموتُ عَلَى  ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك يا أخي الكريم

عندك غلطات يسيرة.

----------


## الإسحاقي

هذي الأبيات...
وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لا تَحْفَلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ في عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّْ
وَاهْجُرِ الخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتَىْ ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونِ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلىْ ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ في الّليلِ زُحَلْ
في ازْدِيادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَىْ ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلاحُ العَمَلْ
جَمِّلُ المَنْطِقَ بالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرابَ بالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
ماتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لمْ يَبْقَ سِوَىْ ................. مُقْرِفٌ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ ما يَحْوِي الفَتَىْ مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ................. لا وَ لا مَا فاتَ يومًا بالكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السُّبْكِ قدْ  يَنْفِي الدَغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ................. وَاكْسَبِ الفِلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو المرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ................. حاولَ العُزْلَةَ في رَأْسِ الجَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ الموْتُ عَلَى ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

هذة هي الأبيات أخي الفاضل مضبوطة أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الإجابة.
أعتذر عن الإجابة قبل أن أستأذن... أرجو أن تقبلني عندكم.
دمتَ مفيدا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل

ويا ليتك تعيد النظر في الضبط مرة أخرى، ففيه أشياء كثيرة بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

وَاتْرِكِ الْغَادَةَ لا تَحْفَلْ بِهَا ...... تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلْ
وَاهْجُرِ الْخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتَىً ......كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ......رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ..... وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إٍصْلاحُ الْعَمَلْ
جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ...... حْرَمُ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنَّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ...... مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأصْلِ اِتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ..... لا وَلا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمَاً بِالْكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ..... وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأمْرَيْنَ فَقْرَاً وَغِنَىً ...... وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو الْمَرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ..... حَاوَلَ الْعُزْلَةَ فِي رَأْسِ جَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ الْمَوْتُ عَلَى .... غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

عندك نحو سبعة أشياء بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

حُــرِمَ

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

بالنُّطْقِ

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

وَتُجَلّ
سقطت الياء في ( يُحْرَمُ ) فلا عبرة باستدراكي الأول
أخي الفاضل أبو مالك جزاكم الله خيراً 
هذه أول مرة أحاول أكتب بالتشكيل من لوحة المفاتيح وكانت تجربة ممتعة 
لم يتبين لي سوى هذه الكلمات 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

سقطت الياء من ( يُـحْـرَمُ ) 
فلا عبرة باستدراكي الأول

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

الأمْرَيْنِ

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

لا تَـحْـفِـلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الفاضل أبو مالك جزاكم الله خيراً 
> هذه أول مرة أحاول أكتب بالتشكيل من لوحة المفاتيح وكانت تجربة ممتعة


متعك الله بالعافية يا أخي الفاضل
ما زال هناك أخطاء، فيرجى وضع الأبيات كاملة مشكولة مرة أخرى.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

وَاتْرِكِ الْغَادَةَ لا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ...... تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّ
وَاهْجُرِ الْخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتِي ......كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ......رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ..... وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إٍصْلاحُ الْعَمَلْ
جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ...... يُحْرَمُ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ...... مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأصْلِ اِتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ..... لا وَلا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمَاً بِالْكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ..... وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأمْرَيْنِ فَقْرَاً وَغِنَىً ...... وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو الْمَرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ..... حَاوَلَ الْعُزْلَةَ فِي رَأْسِ جَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ الْمَوْتُ عَلَى .... غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

متعك الله بالعافية في الدين والدنيا أبا مالك وجزاكم الله خيراً
هذا آخر ما عندي ( ابتسامة ) بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَاتْرِكِ الْغَادَةَ لا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ...... تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّ
> وَاهْجُرِ الْخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتِي ......كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
> صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ......رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
> فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ..... وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إٍصْلاحُ الْعَمَلْ
> جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ...... يُحْرَمُ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
> مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ...... مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأصْلِ اِتَّكَلْ
> لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ..... لا وَلا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمَاً بِالْكَسَلْ
> قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ..... وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
> اُكْتُمِ الأمْرَيْنِ فَقْرَاً وَغِنَىً ...... وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
> ...




لا تقل هذا آخر ما عندي يا شيخنا، فإياك واليأس؛ فهو أكبر معول في هدم بناء طالب العلم !

راجع ما هو مرقوم بالحمرة.

   ( تنبيه ) الصواب أن يضبط ( فَقْرًا ) بالتنوين على الراء؛ وليس بفتحة على الراء ثم تنوين على الألف، وهكذا ما أشبهه.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

أكرمكم الله أيها الفاضل الصبور 
واتْرُكِ 
فَــتَــى
وأما اختبل فليس عندي ( بعد مراجعة للقاموس المحيط ) سوى هذا التشكيل فلعلي لم أنتبه فعلمني وأجرك على الله (ابتسامة بامتنان)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( اختُبِل ) بالبناء للمفعول؛ لأن اختبل متعد، ومعناه ( جنن )، وما ورد في القاموس يصدق ذلك.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

جزاك الله خيرًا وبرًا ورضًا وهدًى
ورزقني الله وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## الإسحاقي

شيخنا ننتظر نصا آخر...
حبذا لو كان نثريا لأن النظم فيه نوع صعوبة لأنه مع التشكيل لابد من مراعاة الوزن.
قبل ذلك 



> ( تنبيه ) الصواب أن يضبط ( فَقْرًا ) بالتنوين على الراء؛ وليس بفتحة على الراء ثم تنوين على الألف، وهكذا ما أشبهه.


التنوين هل يكون على الألف الزائدة أم الحرف الأصلي؟ وتشكر...
دمت بحفظ الله.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

> التنوين هل يكون على الألف الزائدة أم الحرف الأصلي؟ .


التنوين يكون على الحرف الأصلي 
مثال ذلك : برًا و رضًا
التنوين على الراء والضاد وليس على الألف

----------


## الإسحاقي

تشكر أخي عاطف 
وهذا ما أعرفه ولكن بعض المحققين يكتبها على الألف منهم د.عبداللطيف الخطيب في تحقيقه على الالفية.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لَا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلَّ
وَاهْجُرِ الخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلَ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلَا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلَ
فِي ازْدِيَادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلَاحُ العَمَلِ
جَمِّلَ المَنْطِقُ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلَ
مَاتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ................. مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلَ
لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ................. لَا وَلَا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمًا بِالكَسَلِ
قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلُ
اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ................. وَاكْسِبِ الفِلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلَ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو المَرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ................. حَاوَلَ العُزْلَةَ فِي رَأْسِ الجَبَلِ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ المَوْتُ عَلَى ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالوَجَلِ

قد حركت أواخر الكلِم اعتدادا بالوصل
لأرى هل ضبطي له جيد أم لا

وبورك فيكم ورزقنا الله وإياكم جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

*لعل ده التصحيح إن شاء الله (ابتسامة)
وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لا تَحَفَلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ في عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّْ
وَاهْجُرِ الخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى  ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلى  ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ في الّليلِ زُحَلْ
في ازْدِيادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى  ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلاحُ العَمَلْ
جَمِّلُ المَنْطِقَ بالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ  ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرابَ بالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
ماتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى  ................. مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ ما يَحْوِي الفتى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ  ................. لا ولا ما فاتَ يومًا بالكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ  ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السُّبْكِ قدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى  ................. وَاكْسَبِ الفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو المرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ  ................. حاولَ العُزْلَةَ في رَأْسِ الجَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلبُهُ الموتُ عَلَى  ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ*

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

وَاتْرُكِ الْغَادَةَ لا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ...... تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّ
وَاهْجُرِ الْخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ......كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ......رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ..... وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إٍصْلاحُ الْعَمَلْ
جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ...... يُحْرَمُ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلْ
مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ...... مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأصْلِ اِتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ..... لا وَلا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمًا بِالْكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ..... وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ...... وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو الْمَرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ..... حَاوَلَ الْعُزْلَةَ فِي رَأْسِ جَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ الْمَوْتُ عَلَى .... غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ
هذه صورة نهائية بعد تصحيحات أخي الفاضل أبي مالك
ولو كتب الإخوة والأخوات النص بخط أكبر لكان خيراً وأيسر 
نوَّر الله بصائركم بالإيمان واليقين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لَا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلَّ
> وَاهْجُرِ الخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلَ
> صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلَا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلَ
> فِي ازْدِيَادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلَاحُ العَمَلِ
> جَمِّلَ المَنْطِقُ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلَ
> مَاتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ................. مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلَ
> لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ................. لَا وَلَا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمًا بِالكَسَلِ
> قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلُ
> اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ................. وَاكْسِبِ الفِلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلَ
> ...


آمين آمين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *لعل ده التصحيح إن شاء الله (ابتسامة)
> وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لا تَحَفَلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ في عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّْ
> وَاهْجُرِ الخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى  ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
> صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلى  ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ في الّليلِ زُحَلْ
> في ازْدِيادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى  ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلاحُ العَمَلْ
> جَمِّلُ المَنْطِقَ بالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ  ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرابَ بالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
> ماتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى  ................. مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
> لَيْسَ ما يَحْوِي الفتى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ  ................. لا ولا ما فاتَ يومًا بالكَسَلْ
> قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ  ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السُّبْكِ قدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
> ...


راجع المرقوم بالحمرة يا أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَاتْرُكِ الْغَادَةَ لا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ...... تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّ
> وَاهْجُرِ الْخُمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ......كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
> صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ......رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
> فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ..... وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إٍصْلاحُ الْعَمَلْ
> جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ...... يُحْرَمُ الإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلْ
> مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ...... مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأصْلِ اِتَّكَلْ
> لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ..... لا وَلا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمًا بِالْكَسَلْ
> قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ..... وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
> اُكْتُمِ الأمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ...... وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
> ...


ونور الله بصيرتك يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

آمين آمين 
أخي الفاضل أبو مالك ( يا طولة بالك يا أخي ) (ابتسامة) 
ما أصبركم علينا !! ما أحوجنا للتعلم !! بارك الله فيكم 
 الكلمة الأولى ( تُـجَـل ) هل وضع الشدة خطأ وصوابها السكون مراعاة للقافية ؟
والثانية ( الخمرة ) كأني أعرف منذ زمن أنها بالفتح وبالضم ولكن بالضم فعلى القطرة والقطرتين من الخمر ( القليل أو الرديء)
ولعلي واهم في ظني 
والثالثة ( جبل ) سقطت الألف واللام سهواً

أسأل الله لي ولكم علماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً وبركة في الأوقات والأعمار

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

أنا لا شأن لي أخانا
قلمي اجتر الخطأ وأنا ما قصدته

غير أني قصدته في الفلس
فلعل ضبطها هو : الفَلْس 
وأترك لك التوضيح

وشكر الله لكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> آمين آمين 
> أخي الفاضل أبو مالك ( يا طولة بالك يا أخي ) (ابتسامة) 
> ما أصبركم علينا !! ما أحوجنا للتعلم !! بارك الله فيكم 
> الكلمة الأولى ( تُـجَـل ) هل وضع الشدة خطأ وصوابها السكون مراعاة للقافية ؟
> أسأل الله لي ولكم علماً نافعاً وعملاً صالحاً وبركة في الأوقات والأعمار


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، آمين ولك بمثل.

( تـجـل ) فيها طريقان:
الأول: أن توضع السكون فقط بغير شدة باعتبار الوزن.
الثاني: أن توضع الشدة مع السكون، باعتبار الأصل.
ولكل منهما وجه.

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

أكرمكم الله وأثابكم الحسنى وزيادة

أخي الفاضل : سمعت أحد الفضلاء يقول : 
أنا العبد الذي كسب الذنوب*** وصدته الأمانيَ أن يتوب ( ويكرر ذلك ) 
فهل نصب الأماني هنا له وجه أم ماذا؟ بوركتم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا أرى له وجهًا يا أخي الفاضل، فالذي يظهر أنه سبق لسان منه.

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

*وَاتْرُكِ الغَادَةَ لا تَحَفِلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ في عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتُجَلّْ
وَاهْجُرِ الخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلا تَرْكَنْ إِلى ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ في اللّيلِ زُحَلْ
في ازْدِيادِ العِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ العِدَى ................. وَجَمَالُ العِلْمِ إِصْلاحُ العَمَلْ
جَمِّلِ المَنْطِقَ بالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ ................. يُحْرَمِ الإِعْرابَ بالنُّطْقِ اخْتُبِلْ
ماتَ أَهْلُ الفَضْلِ لمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ................. مُقْرِفٍ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ ما يَحْوِي الفتى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ................. لا ولا ما فاتَ يومًا بالكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ المَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ................. وَاكْسِبِ الفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو المرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ................. حاولَ العُزْلَةَ في رَأْسِ الجَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلبُهُ الموتُ عَلَى ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

جزاك الله خيرا
وأتعبناك !*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تعبك راحة يا أخي الكريم ( ابتسامة )
وسآتيكم بقطعة جديدة قريبة إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

> أكرمكم الله وأثابكم الحسنى وزيادة
> أخي الفاضل : سمعت أحد الفضلاء يقول : 
> أنا العبد الذي كسب الذنوب*** وصدته الأمانيَ أن يتوب ( ويكرر ذلك ) 
> فهل نصب الأماني هنا له وجه أم ماذا؟ بوركتم


لعله فعلها خطأ ظنا منه أن الياء غير مشددة يا أبا مالك؟
وهى خطأ على كل حال

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الياء غير مشددة هنا يا أخي الكريم بسبب الوزن
ولكن الخطأ في نصب الياء، والكلمة مرفوعة.

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

أين القطعة الجديدة يا أبا مالك؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أبشر يا أخي وأمل خيرا، وادع لأخيك بالبركة في الوقت.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
> (( اِعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالْأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الْآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهُمُ الْجَوَانِبِ، وَخَلَفَ الْأُسُودِ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الْأَرَانِبُ،


أرجو من أخي الفاضل أبي مالك النظر في عملي في هذا المقطع علماً أني لم أنظر في المشاركات اللاحقة ..وشكرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم
راجع كلمتي ( الجوانب ) ( الأسود )

----------


## شذى الجنوب

قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
(( اِعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالْأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الْآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهُمُ الْجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلَفَ الْأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الْأَرَانِبُ، 


تم التعديل فما رايكم بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال أبو الحسن الكرجي القصاب في < نكت القرآن > :

(( قوله تعالى: {عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة} دليل على أن وداد الختن صهره من ممدوح الأمور ومرضى الأخلاق لأن سفيان بن حرب كان لرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم عدوا قبل إسلامه فلما صاهره والصهر سبب للمودة هداه الله إلى الإسلام ليتصل سبب وداده وفيه فضيلة لأبي سفيان رحمه الله وعظة لمن ينشأ الأصهار من الأختان والله أعلم )).المطلوب:
أولا: ضبط النص ضبطا تاما.
ثانيا: تصحيح الأغلاط والتصحيفات.
ثالثا: وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

((قَوْلُه تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنَّ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُّمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخَتْنِ صِهْرَه مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضَى الْأَخْلَاقِ؛ لأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بَنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ الله ِ-صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- عَدُوَّاً قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ وَالْصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلّمَوَدَّةِ ،هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الإِسْلَامِ؛ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ . وَفِيْهِ فَضِيْلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ رَحَمِهُ اللهُ ، وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يُنْشِؤ الأَصْهَارَ مِن الأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَم

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

(( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخَتْنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضِىِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ ؛ لِأَنَّ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّي اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِه ،  فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ - وَالْمُصَاهَرَة  ُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ ؛ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ .
وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ - ، وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يَشْنَأُ الْأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

(( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْخَتَنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِيِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ، لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ - وَالصَّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ، وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ - وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ ينشأ (*) الْأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).
(*) أسجل جهلي ...

----------


## الإسحاقي

" قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : (( عَسَى اللهُ أَنَّ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِيْنَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً )) دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْخَتَنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضِيِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ ، لأَنَّ سُفْيانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَدُوًا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ ، فَلَمَّا صاهَرَهُ    - وَالمُصاهَرَةُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلى الْإِسْلامِ ، لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ . وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيانَ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ -  ، وَ عِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يُنْشِىء الَأَصْهارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتانِ . وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ . "

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

الْخَتَن
وِدَادِهِ
يُنْشِئ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا




> ((قَوْلُه تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنَّ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُّمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخَتْنِ صِهْرَه مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضَى الْأَخْلَاقِ؛ لأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بَنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ الله ِ-صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- عَدُوَّاً قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ وَالْصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلّمَوَدَّةِ ،هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الإِسْلَامِ؛ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ . وَفِيْهِ فَضِيْلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ رَحَمِهُ اللهُ ، وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يُنْشِؤ الأَصْهَارَ مِن الأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا




> (( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخَتْنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضِىِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ ؛ لِأَنَّ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّي اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِه ،  فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ - وَالْمُصَاهَرَة  ُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ ؛ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ .
> وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ - ، وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يَشْنَأُ الْأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا




> (( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْخَتَنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِيِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ، لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ - وَالصَّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ، وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ - رَحِمَهُ اللهُ - وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ ينشأ (*) الْأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).


الصواب ( يشنأ ) أي يكره.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا




> " قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : (( عَسَى اللهُ أَنَّ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِيْنَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً )) دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْخَتَنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ ، وَمَرْضِيِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ ، لأَنَّ سُفْيانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَدُوًا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ ، فَلَمَّا صاهَرَهُ    - وَالمُصاهَرَةُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ - هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلى الْإِسْلامِ ، لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ . وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيانَ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ -  ، وَ عِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يُنْشِىء الَأَصْهارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتانِ . وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ . "

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

الـخـَتـَن
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الكريم ...
أَبَا سُفْيَانَ: لعلي كنت نائمًا وأنا أشكل النص ...
وَالْمُصَاهَرَة  ُ: الله المستعان، أردتُ المحافظةَ على النص فكان ما رأيتم!!
يَشْنَأُ (أو يَشْنَؤُ (لا أدري أيتهما أصح في الكتابة، ولكن الثانية أراها في رسم المصحف!)): جزاكم الله خيرًا ...
وبارك اللهُ فيكم ونفعَ بكم وبعلمكم ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم كذلك في رسم المصحف، ولكنه رسم خاص بالمصحف لا يعمل به الآن.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

بارك الله فيك ابامالك 
ومزيدا من الأمثلة التدريبية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال الإمام أبو عمرو الداني في < الألفات ومعرفة أصولها > :

(( هذا كتاب أذكر فيه ألفات الوصل والقطع في الأسماء والأفعال وحروف المعالي وأقسم أصولها وأبين فروعها على وجه الاختصار دون الإكثار لكي يقف على معرفتها وحقيقتها من رغب ذلك من المبتدنين وغيرهم إن شاء الله فأول ما أبتدئ بذكره منها ألفات الأفعال لكثرتها واختلال أصولها وفروعها ثم أتبعها ألفات الأسماء ثم ألفات الأدوات وبالله أستعين وعليه أتوكل وإليه أنيب وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل ... اعلم أن ألفات الأفعال ست وهي ألف وصل وألف أصل وألف قطع وألف ما لم يسم فاعله وألف المتكلم وهو المخير عن نفسه وألف الاستفهام ... ))

المطلوب أيضا كما سبق:
- ضبط النص ضبطا تاما ( جميع الحروف )
- إصلاح مواضع التحريف في النص ( وعددها أربعة )
- وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة.

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

قَالَ الإِمَامُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيِّ فِي: < الْأَلِفَاتُ وَمَعْرِفَةُ أُصُولِهَا >:
(( هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الْوَصْلِ وَالْقَطْعِ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ الْمَعَانِي، وَأُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْاخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الْإِكْثَارِ لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ وَغَيْرِهِمْ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ. فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتُ الْأَفْعَالِ لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلَافِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَدَوَاتِ وَبِاللهِ أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ ... اعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ سِتٌّ وَهِيَ: أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ، وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ، وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ، وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ، وَأَلِفُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ؛ وَهُوَ الْمُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ، وَأَلِفُ الْاسْتِفْهَامِ ... ))

أَشْكَلَ عَلَيَّ مَوْضِعَانِ:
الْأَوَّلُ: "لكي يقف على معرفتها وحقيقتها من رغب ذلك من المبتدئين وغيرهم"، هَلْ يَصِحُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ: "غَيْرُهُمْ" يعني: "لكي يقف من رغب ذلك من المبتدئين ويقف غيرهم"؟
الثَّانِي: "فأول ما أبتدئ بذكره منها ألفات الأفعال لكثرتها واختلاف أصولها وفروعها"، هَلِ الْمَعْنَى أَنَّ سَبَبَ الذِّكْرِ هُوَ "كثرتها واختلاف أصولها وفروعها" أَمْ أَنَّ سَبَبَ الذِّكْرِ هُوَ "كثرتها" وَأَنَّهُ سَيَذْكُرُ "اختلاف أصولها وفروعها" أَيْضًا؟

وَجَزَاكُمُ اللهُ خَيْرًا ...
مُحِبُّكُمْ/ محمد عبد الوهاب (باللهجة المصرية!!)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أخي الكريم

الجواب في الموضعين واحد، وهو اعتبار أقرب مذكور عند العطف ؛ لأن هذا هو الظاهر من الكلام ، ما لم يدل دليل على خلافه.

----------


## محمد عبد الوهاب مصطفى

جزاكم الله خيرًا ...

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

صبركم أخانا
سأضبط النصين معا بأمر الله تعالى
والله المستعان
(( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخَتَنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِيِّ الأَخْلَاقِ لِأَنَّ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ بنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ وَالصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يَشْنَأُ الأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الأَخْتَانِ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ . ))

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

(( هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الوَصْلِ وَالقَطْعِ فِي الأَسْمَاءِ وَالأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ المَعَانِي , وَأُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الاخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الإِكْثَارِ ؛ لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ المُبْتَدِئِينَ وَغَيْرِهِمْ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ - . 
فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتِ الأَفْعَالِ ؛ لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلَافِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا , ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الأَسْمَاءِ , ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الأَدَوَاتِ وَبِالله أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ , وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الوَكِيلِ ... اِعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الأَفْعَالِ سِتُّ وَهِيَ : أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ وَأَلِفُ المُتَكَلِّمِ وَهُوَ المُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَأَلِفُ الاِسْتِفْهَامِ ... ))

----------


## الإسحاقي

شكرا أستاذي العزيز...
أما عن أَنْ و أبا سفيان و عدوًّا...فذهلت عنها .
وأما ينشئ ...عرفتها ولكن ظننت أن كلتا الكتابتين في لوحة المفاتيح سواء .
شكرا مرةً أخرى أستاذي العزيز...وإجابة السؤال الآخر لعلها في المشاركة الأخرى .

دمت بود.

----------


## الإسحاقي

" هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الْوَصْلِ وَالْقَطْعِ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ الْمَعانِيْ ، أُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا ، وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْاِخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الْإِكْثَارِ ، لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيْقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ وَغَيْرِهِمْ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ -ُ . فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلالِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا ، ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَدَوَاتِ ؛ وَبِاللهِ أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيْبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيْلُ .
اِعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ سِتٌّ : وَهِيَ أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ ، وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ ، وَأَلِفُ الْمُتَكِّلِمِ وَهُوَ الْمُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ، وَأَلِفُ الْاسْتِفْهَامِ  ... " .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> " هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الْوَصْلِ وَالْقَطْعِ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ الْمَعانِيْ ، أُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا ، وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْاِخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الْإِكْثَارِ ، لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيْقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ وَغَيْرِهِمْ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ -ُ . فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلالِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا ، ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَدَوَاتِ ؛ وَبِاللهِ أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيْبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيْلُ .
> اِعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ سِتٌّ : وَهِيَ أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ ، وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ ، وَأَلِفُ الْمُتَكِّلِمِ وَهُوَ الْمُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ، وَأَلِفُ الْاسْتِفْهَامِ  ... " .


راجع ما هو مرقوم بالحمرة .

----------


## الإسحاقي

> " هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الْوَصْلِ وَالْقَطْعِ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ الْمَعانِيْ ، أُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا ، وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْاِخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الْإِكْثَارِ ، لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيْقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ وَغَيْرِهِمْ - إِنْ شَاءَ الله- . فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتُ الْأَفْعَالِ ، لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلالِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا ، ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الْأَسْمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَدَوَاتِ ؛ وَبِاللهِ أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيْبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيْلُ .
> اِعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الْأَفْعَالِ سِتٌّ : وَهِيَ أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ ، وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ ، وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ ، وَأَلِفُ الْمُتَكِّلِمِ وَهُوَ الْمُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ ، وَأَلِفُ الْاسْتِفْهَامِ  ... " .


المعذرة أستاذي ...
أرجو أن تكون في بخير ، لأني لم أعد أشاهد مشاركات قبل يومين وكذلك الفصيح بعد الفنجان اختفيت (ابتسامة)
أما عن...
ألفات: خبر المبتدأ (أول) يكون مرفوعا ألفاتُ
وَاخْتِلالِ: أنا ما عندي المتن والاختلال ليست بعيدة.

وشكرا.

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> (( هَذَا كِتَابٌ أَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَلِفَاتِ الوَصْلِ وَالقَطْعِ فِي الأَسْمَاءِ وَالأَفْعَالِ وَحُرُوفِ المَعَانِي , وَأُقَسِّمُ أُصُولَهَا وَأُبَيِّنُ فُرُوعَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الاخْتِصَارِ دُونَ الإِكْثَارِ ؛ لِكَيْ يَقِفَ عَلَى مَعْرِفَتِهَا وَحَقِيقَتِهَا مَنْ رَغِبَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ المُبْتَدِئِينَ وَغَيْرِهِمْ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ - . 
> فَأَوَّلُ مَا أَبْتَدِئُ بِذِكْرِهِ مِنْهَا أَلِفَاتُ الأَفْعَالِ ؛ لِكَثْرَتِهَا وَاخْتِلَافِ أُصُولِهَا وَفُرُوعِهَا , ثُمَّ أُتْبِعُهَا أَلِفَاتِ الأَسْمَاءِ , ثُمَّ أَلِفَاتِ الأَدَوَاتِ وَبِالله أَسْتَعِينُ وَعَلَيْهِ أَتَوَكَّلُ , وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ وَهُوَ حَسْبُنَا وَنِعْمَ الوَكِيلِ ... اِعْلَمْ أَنَّ أَلِفَاتِ الأَفْعَالِ سِتُّ وَهِيَ : أَلِفُ وَصْلٍ وَأَلِفُ أَصْلٍ وَأَلِفُ قَطْعٍ وَأَلِفُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ وَأَلِفُ المُتَكَلِّمِ وَهُوَ المُخْبِرُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَأَلِفُ الاِسْتِفْهَامِ ... ))


سبحان الله كيف سقطت الكسرة مني 
عجبا لأمري ؟!
تم التصحيح

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال أبو عبد الله المازري رحمه الله :
(( ولسنا نستظهر على قول سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يصدقه الأطباء بل لو كذبوه لكذبناهم وكفرناهم وصدقناه ومتى أوجدونا المشاهدة بصحة ما قالوه افتقرنا إلى تأويل قوله وتخريجه على ما يصح إذا قامت الدلالة القطعية على صحته فجعلنا هذا الجواب عدة للحاجة إذا اعتضدوا بشيء من المشاهدة أو ليظهر جهل المعترض بالصناعة التي اعترض بها وانتسب إليها )) .

أولا: اضبط النص كاملا بالشكل .
ثانيا: ضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة .

----------


## شقائق النعمان

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المْاَزرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
(( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَاءُ ، بَلْ لِوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ وَكَفَّرْنَّاهُ  مْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ . وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا اَلْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيِلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيِِجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِّحُ ؛ إِذَا قَامَتْ اَلدَّلَالَةُ اَلْقَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ . فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا اَلْجَوَابُ عِدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيءٍ مِنَ اَلمُشَاهَدَةِ ، أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ اَلْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالْصِّنَاعَةِ اَلَتِي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا )) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المْاَزرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
> (( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَاءُ ، بَلْ لِوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ وَكَفَّرْنَّاهُ  مْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ . وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا اَلْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيِلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيِِجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِّحُ ؛ إِذَا قَامَتْ اَلدَّلَالَةُ اَلْقَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ . فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا اَلْجَوَابُ عِدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيءٍ مِنَ اَلمُشَاهَدَةِ ، أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ اَلْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالْصِّنَاعَةِ اَلَتِي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا )) .


يرجى إعادة النظر في المعلم بالأحمر .

----------


## شقائق النعمان

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المْاَزرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
(( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَاءَ ، بَلْ لِوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُمْ وَكَفَّرْنَّاهُمْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ . وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا الْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيِلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيِِجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِّحُ ؛ إِذَا قَامَتْ اَلدَّلَالَةُ اَلْقَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ . فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا اَلْجَوَابَ عُدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيءٍ مِنَ اَلمُشَاهَدَةِ ، أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ اَلْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالْصِّنَاعَةِ الْتِي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا )) .



> يرجى إعادة النظر في المعلم بالأحمر .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شيخنا الفاضل
جزاك الله خيراً
صوبت الأخطاء التي راجعتها بالأخضر ، ولا أعرف كيف أصوب الأخطاء الباقية
هل تتفضل وتبين لي الصواب زادك الله علماً وفهماً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، يرجى التأمل فيما يلي :

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المْاَزرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
[ كيف تضبط الزاي من المازري؟ بفتح الزاي ]

(( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَاءَ
[ الصواب الأَطِبَّاءُ ]

بَلْ لِوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ وَكَفَّرْنَّاهُ  مْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ . وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا الْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيِلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيِِجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِّحُ 
[الصواب يَصِحُّ ]

إِذَا قَامَتْ اَلدَّلَالَةُ اَلْقَطْعِيَّةُ 
[ الصواب إذا قامتِ الدَّلاَلَةُ الْقَطْعِيَّةُ ]

عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ . فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا اَلْجَوَابَ 
[ الصواب الْجَوَابَ ]

عُدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيءٍ مِنَ اَلمُشَاهَدَةِ 
[الصواب الْمُشَاهَدَةِ ]

أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ اَلْمُعْتَرِضِ 
[ الصواب الْمُعْتَرِضِ ]

بِالْصِّنَاعَةِ الْتِي 
[الصواب الَّتِي ]

اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا ))

----------


## شقائق النعمان

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## م عزيز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



قَالَ أَبُو عَبْد ِ اللَّهِ الْمَازِرِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ :
(( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَّاءُ , بَلْ لَوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ وْكَفَّرْنَاهُم  ْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ , وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا الْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِحُّ إِذَا قَامَتْ الدَّلَالَةُ الْقَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ , فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا الْجَوَابَ عُدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضْدُّوا بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْمُشَاهَدَةِ أَوْ لِيُظْهِرَ جَهْلَ الْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالصِّنَاعَةِ الَّتِي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا . )) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قَالَ أَبُو عَبْد ِ اللَّهِ الْمَازِرِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ :
> (( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الْأَطِبَّاءُ , بَلْ لَوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ وْكَفَّرْنَاهُم  ْ وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ , وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا الْمُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِحُّ إِذَا قَامَتْ الدَّلَالَةُ الْقَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ , فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا الْجَوَابَ عُدَّةً لِلْحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضْدُّوا بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْمُشَاهَدَةِ أَوْ لِيُظْهِرَ جَهْلَ الْمُعْتَرِضِ بِالصِّنَاعَةِ الَّتِي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا . )) .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يرجى التكرم بالنظر في المعلم بالحمرة .

----------


## م عزيز

وْكَفَّرْنَاهُم  ْ ....................   وَ كَفَّرْنَاهُمْ 

 قَامَتْ   ......................  قَامَتِ

 اعْتَضْدُّوا  ....................  اعْتَضْدُوا 


لِيُظْهِرَ جَهْلَ .................... لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ

  الْمَازِرِيُّ .......................  هذه لم أعرفها .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( اعتضَدوا ) بفتح الضاد .
( المازَري ) بفتح الزاي .

----------


## م عزيز

مشكور و بارك الله فيك و زادك علماٌ

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المَازَرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
(( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الأَطِبَّاءُ , بَلْ لَوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ , وَكَفَّرْنَاهُم  ْ , وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ .
وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا المُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِحُّ إِذَا قَامَتِ الدَّلَالَةُ القَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ .
 فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا الجَوَابَ عُدَّةً لِلحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ المُشَاهَدَةِ , أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ المُعْتَرِضِ بِالصِّنَاعَةِ التَِّي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا )) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ المَازَرِيِّ رَحِمَهُ اللهُ :
> (( وَلَسْنَا نَسْتَظْهِرُ عَلَى قَوْلِ سَيِّدِنَا رَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ الأَطِبَّاءُ , بَلْ لَوْ كَذَّبُوهُ لَكَذَّبْنَاهُم  ْ , وَكَفَّرْنَاهُم  ْ , وَصَدَّقْنَاهُ .
> وَمَتَى أَوْجَدُونَا المُشَاهَدَةَ بِصِحَّةِ مَا قَالُوهُ افْتَقَرْنَا إِلَى تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ وَتَخْرِيجِهِ عَلَى مَا يَصِحُّ إِذَا قَامَتِ الدَّلَالَةُ القَطْعِيَّةُ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ .
> فَجَعَلْنَا هَذَا الجَوَابَ عُدَّةً لِلحَاجَةِ إِذَا اعْتَضَدُوا بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ المُشَاهَدَةِ , أَوْ لِيَظْهَرَ جَهْلُ المُعْتَرِضِ بِالصِّنَاعَةِ التَِّي اعْتَرَضَ بِهَا وَانْتَسَبَ إِلَيْهَا )) .


يرجى مراجعة المعلم بالحمرة .

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

الَّتِي .. انزلقت الحركات سهوا فوق التاء
والمازريُّ لأنها معطوفة على " أبو " وأنا عطفتها على عبد الله
والنقطة مبدلة بفاصلة
وأرجو المعذرة فعلامات الترقيم معدومة لدي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قطعة جديدة للضبط :

(( فرب متساهلٍ جعل ذريعة لتساهله كمال أهلية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للتكريم بكل فضيلة أو خارقة رويت في حقه لما له عند ربه من مرفوع الذكر ومحمود المقام لكن في تحريمه صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب عليه الحد الفاصل بين تعلق مشروع وسيلته فضل ثابت في حقه حقيقة وتعلق غير مشروع وسيلته فضل مزعوم يلزم دفعه والاستغناء عنه )).

المطلوب الضبط الكامل لجميع الحروف ، وكذلك وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة .

----------


## محمد محيسن

أعتذر عن كتابة الكسرة (بسبب عدم استجابة الكيبورد!) ، فأي حرف ليس عليه شيء فهو مكسور .

" فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهلٍ جَعَلَ ذَريْعَةً لتَسَاهُله كَمَالَ أَهْليَّة النَّبيّ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ ـ للتَّكْريْم بكُلّ فَضيْلَة أََوْ خَارقَة رُويَتْ فيْ حَقّه ؛ لمَا لَهُ عنْدَ رَبّه منْ مَرْفُوْع الذّكْر وَمَحْمُوْد الْمَقَاْم !، لَكنْ (أو لَكنَّ)  فيْ تَحْريْمه ـ صَلَّى الله ُعَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ ـ الْكَذبَ عَلَيْه الْحَدُّ (أو الْحَدَّ)  الْفَاْصلُ ( أو الْفَاْصلَ)  بَيْنَ تَعَلُّق مَشْرُوْع وَسيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَاْبتٌ فيْ حَقّه حَقيْقَةً  ، وَتَعَلُّق غَيْر مَشْرُوْع وَسيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتغْنَاْء  ُ عَنْهُ .  " .

----------


## قافية

(( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالُ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوْعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُوْدِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُقٍ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالْاِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ ))
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
(( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ  رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَْدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً ؛ وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ  .)).




كعضو جديد كنت أترقب قطعة جديدة للترقي في اللغة ...
جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخانا أبا مالك ....غفر الله لك وتاب عليك .
ولا أكتمكم سرا كان الامتحان صعبا ....ولكن شيقا

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الكريم ، وبارك الله فيكم .

((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلْتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ ، لَكِنْ [أو لَكِنَّ ؟] فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ : الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقِ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ ، وَالاِسْتِغْنَا  ءُ عَنْهُ)) .

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

استدراك



> رُوِيَتْ ....  رُوِّيتْ
> وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ ......   وَالاسْتِغْنَاءَ عَنْهُ  .)).

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

عفواً ....... رُوِّيَتْ

----------


## محمد محيسن

> أعتذر عن كتابة الكسرة (بسبب عدم استجابة الكيبورد!) ، فأي حرف ليس عليه شيء فهو مكسور .
> .


أقصدُ : أعتذر عن عدم كتابة الهمزة .
يبدو أنني كنت نائما و أنا أكتب الليلة الماضية .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سؤال جانبي :

ما الفرق بين ( اعتذر عن ) ( اعتذر من ) ( اعتذر إلى ) ( اعتذر بـ ) ؟!

----------


## محمد محيسن

> سؤال جانبي :
> 
> ما الفرق بين ( اعتذر عن ) ( اعتذر من ) ( اعتذر إلى ) ( اعتذر بـ ) ؟!


لا أعلمُ... يا أستاذنا أبا مالك ـ حفظك الله ـ  .
ولا أدري لعلي قد أخطأتُ في تعبيري  ( في المشاركة السابقة ).

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
لعل السؤال الجانبي موجه للجميع   ،فأحاول  - مستعينا بالله - أن أجيب  :
أعتذر عن ( الخطأ الحادث )
أعتذر  من ( الشخص لذي أخطأت بحقه) وكذلك  أعتذر إلى 
أعتذر بـ (  شيء يشفع لي خطائي أو يبرر ما صدر من خطأ )

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
> (( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ  رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَْدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً ؛ وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ  .)).


إذا سمح لي بالاستدراك على إجابتي فإني أقول بعد المذاكرة والمدارسة مع ابن عقيل وابن هشام في مصنفيهما شرح الألفية وشذور الذهب  - وكانت المذاكرة والبحث أعظم فائدة وأثمن كنز  وكانت سلم الترقي الذي وضعه لنا  معلمنا أبي مالك _
فنسأل الله العظيم ان يبارك له في وقته وعلمه وعمله ويغفر له ويتوب عليه ...آمين
 فأقول :
فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ  رُوِّيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَْدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ ، فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً ؛ وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ ، فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

> لا أعلمُ... يا أستاذنا أبا مالك ـ حفظك الله ـ  .
> ولا أدري لعلي قد أخطأتُ في تعبيري  ( في المشاركة السابقة ).


لعلي أجيب عوضا عن الأخ الكريم محمد #######


ما الفرق بين : 
( اعتذر عن ) : أي أني أقدم اعتذارا بسبب فعلي لشيء معين
( اعتذر من ) : أي أني أطلب من فلان أن يعذرني
( اعتذر إلى ) : أي أني أقدم اعتذارا إلى فلان
( اعتذر بـ ) : أي أني أقدم اعتذارا مصحوبا بكذا .. أو بمعنى آخر بحجة كذا

دقائق وأرسل الضبط بأمر الله تعالى

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

((  فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ فَضْلٌ ثَابت فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً وَتَعَلَّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> " فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهلٍ جَعَلَ ذَريْعَةً لتَسَاهُله كَمَالَ أَهْليَّة النَّبيّ ـ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ ـ للتَّكْريْم بكُلّ فَضيْلَة أََوْ خَارقَة رُويَتْ فيْ حَقّه ؛ لمَا لَهُ عنْدَ رَبّه منْ مَرْفُوْع الذّكْر وَمَحْمُوْد الْمَقَاْم !، لَكنْ (أو لَكنَّ)  فيْ تَحْريْمه ـ صَلَّى الله ُعَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ ـ الْكَذبَ عَلَيْه الْحَدُّ (أو الْحَدَّ)  الْفَاْصلُ ( أو الْفَاْصلَ)  بَيْنَ تَعَلُّق مَشْرُوْع وَسيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَاْبتٌ فيْ حَقّه حَقيْقَةً  ، وَتَعَلُّق غَيْر مَشْرُوْع وَسيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتغْنَاْء  ُ عَنْهُ .  " .


أحسن الله إليك
جرت العادة بترك شكل حروف المد، مثل ألف ( قال ) وواو ( يقول ) .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> (( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالُ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوْعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُوْدِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُقٍ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالْاِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ ))
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


يرجى التكرم بمراجعة المعلم بالحمرة .

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

> جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الكريم ، وبارك الله فيكم .
> ((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلْتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ ، لَكِنْ [أو لَكِنَّ ؟] فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ : الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقِ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ ، وَالاِسْتِغْنَا  ءُ عَنْهُ)) .
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


وأين أنا - شيخنا - من التصحيح ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
> (( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ  رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَْدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً ؛ وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرُ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتِهِ ، فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ  .)).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كعضو جديد كنت أترقب قطعة جديدة للترقي في اللغة ...
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخانا أبا مالك ....غفر الله لك وتاب عليك .
> ولا أكتمكم سرا كان الامتحان صعبا ....ولكن شيقا


وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، والامتحانات الصعبة هي التي تؤصل العلم.

(تذييل) الصواب: ولكن شائقا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الكريم ، وبارك الله فيكم .
> 
> ((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلْتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ ، لَكِنْ [أو لَكِنَّ ؟] فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ : الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقِ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعِ وَسِيْلَتِهِ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ ، وَالاِسْتِغْنَا  ءُ عَنْهُ)) .
> 
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> عفواً ....... رُوِّيَتْ


الصواب ( رويت ) مخففة الواو .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إذا سمح لي بالاستدراك على إجابتي فإني أقول بعد المذاكرة والمدارسة مع ابن عقيل وابن هشام في مصنفيهما شرح الألفية وشذور الذهب  - وكانت المذاكرة والبحث أعظم فائدة وأثمن كنز  وكانت سلم الترقي الذي وضعه لنا  أبو مالك _
> فنسأل الله العظيم ان يبارك له في وقته وعلمه وعمله ويغفر له ويتوب عليه ...آمين
> فأقول :
> فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ  رُوِّيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَْدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ ، فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً ؛ وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ ، فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ


آمين وإياك، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ((  فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهِ فَضْلٌ ثَابت فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً وَتَعَلَّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالاسْتِغْنَاء  ُ عَنْهُ )).


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأين أنا - شيخنا - من التصحيح ؟!


بحسب ترتيب الدخول يا شيخنا الفاضل ؛ الأول فالأول ( ابتسامة )

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

نعم   وَسِلَـتُهُ..... وليس وَسِلَـتُهِ   (وقع سهوا بعد تعديل حركة التاء ) {مشروع اسم مفعول عامل عمل الفعل ( واعتقد أن وسيلته نائب فاعل )
الحدُ الفاصلُ .....هذه لم أعرفها (أعربتها على أنها خبر - في تحريمه شبه جملة في محل رفع مبتدأ الحد  خبرها والفاصل صفة للحد) 
جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذنا.

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ ، لَكِنْ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ : الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍّ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ : فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقٍّ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ : فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ ، وَالاِسْتِغْنَا  ءُ عَنْهُ)) .

لعلَّ هذا هو الصوابُ شيخنا الكريم .

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل، والامتحانات الصعبة هي التي تؤصل العلم.
> (تذييل) الصواب: ولكن شائقا .


بعد مذاكرة هذا التصحيح أقول ....وأنا الأن شيّق لتدريب شائق جديد 
حفظكم الله لنا معلما للترقي في لغة القرآن

----------


## محمد محيسن

> أحسن الله إليك
> جرت العادة بترك شكل حروف المد، مثل ألف ( قال ) وواو ( يقول ) .


جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا العزيز أبا مالك ، وملاحظتك متداركة ـ بإذن الله ـ .
وكم كانت فرحتي لما رأيتك لم تعلّم لي شيئا بالأحمر ! .
ننتظر نصوصا أخرى بإذن الله ...
وبقي الجواب عن سؤال : أعتذر عن ...من ...إلى ...بـ .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( اعتذر إلى ) أي وجه الاعتذار لشخص ، كما قال تعالى: {يعتذرون إليكم إذا رجعتم إليهم}.
( اعتذر من ) أي ذكر الخطأ أو الذنب الذي وقع فيه، كما في الحديث ( إياك وما يعتذر منه ).
( اعتذر عن ) أي ناب عن شخص في بيان الاعتذار، تقول: (اعتذرت عن فلان) أي أبديت عذره.
( اعتذر بـ ) أي بين سبب العذر له فيما فعل، تقول: ( اعتذرت بأني لم أكن أعلم ).

ومما سبق يُعلم ما نقع فيه من الخطأ عندما نضع هذه الأحرف مكان بعض، فلا يصح أن يقال: (اعتذر عن ذنبه) وإنما يقال (اعتذر من ذنبه)، ولا يقال (اعتذرت من فلان)، وإنما يقال (اعتذرت إلى فلان).

----------


## محمد محيسن

إذن هل هذه العبارة صحيحة ؟.
أعتذر عن علي من خطئه إلى أحمد بأنه لم يكن يعلم حقيقة الأمر .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم صحيحة، ولكن قد يعتريها بعض الإشكال في فهم مرجع الضمير لكثرة التعلقات .

----------


## قافية

التصحيح :
((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوْعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُوْدِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالْاِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ )) .

بارك الله فى علمكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> التصحيح :
>  ((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيْمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ ، لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوْعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُوْدِ الْمَقَامِ ، لَكِنَّ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوْعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُوْمٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ وَالْاِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ )) .
> بارك الله فى علمكم


يرجى مراجعة المعلم بالحمرة .

----------


## زوجة وأم

> سؤال جانبي :
> 
> ما الفرق بين ( اعتذر عن ) ( اعتذر من ) ( اعتذر إلى ) ( اعتذر بـ ) ؟!


محاولة بسيطة مني
أرجو  تصحيح ما أخطأت فيه

(اعتذر عن) يكون للخطأ الذي وقع منك فتعتذر عنه
(اعتذر من) و(اعتذر إلى) أختلط بينهما، أحدهما يكون للشخص الذي أخطأت عليه، استخدمُ الأولى لذلك  أكثر من الثانية ولست أدري أيهما الأصح.
(اعتذر بـ) شيء تشفع به لخطئك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله
سبق الجواب عن هذا السؤال
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=266

----------


## زوجة وأم

> قطعة جديدة للضبط :
> 
> (( فرب متساهلٍ جعل ذريعة لتساهله كمال أهلية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للتكريم بكل فضيلة أو خارقة رويت في حقه لما له عند ربه من مرفوع الذكر ومحمود المقام لكن في تحريمه صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب عليه الحد الفاصل بين تعلق مشروع وسيلته فضل ثابت في حقه حقيقة وتعلق غير مشروع وسيلته فضل مزعوم يلزم دفعه والاستغناء عنه )).
> 
> المطلوب الضبط الكامل لجميع الحروف ، وكذلك وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة .


كنت قد ابتعدت عن هذا الموضوع لفترة طويلة لخوفي من كثرة الأخطاء ولكن فكرت في أن أحاول اليوم حتى وإن أخطأت كثيرا، فلن أتعلم إذا لم أحاول.
والله المستعان

بسم الله

(فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَو خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَّتْ فِي حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ. لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيْمِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ ثَابِتًا فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ مَزْعُومًا يَلْزَمُ دَفُعُهُ وَالْإِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ ) 
أصعب جزء في القطعة :
(تعلق مشروع وسيلته فضل ثابت)  كنت قد جلست أفكر فيه بعض الوقت وأعدت تشكيله مرتين تقريبا ، فأرجو أن أكون قد أصبت في تشكيله.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> وفقكم الله
> سبق الجواب عن هذا السؤال
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=266


سبحان الله
يعني استخدامي لها كله خطأ سوى الأخير و(اعتذر إلى)
سأحاول أن أتذكر هذه المعلومات وأستخدمها الإستخدام الصحيح إن شاء الله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## زوجة وأم

> أصعب جزء في القطعة :
> (تعلق مشروع وسيلته فضل ثابت) كنت قد جلست أفكر فيه بعض الوقت وأعدت تشكيله مرتين تقريبا ، فأرجو أن أكون قد أصبت في تشكيله.


راجعت ما كتبه الآخرون ويظهر أنني الوحيدة التي أخطأت في هذا لأنني لم أستطع أن افهم الجملة فشكلتها مما ظننته صحيحا ولو أنني لم أفهم الجملة جيدا حتى الآن.
الحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## زوجة وأم

> قال أبو الحسن الكرجي القصاب في < نكت القرآن > :
> 
> (( قوله تعالى: {عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة} دليل على أن وداد الختن صهره من ممدوح الأمور ومرضى الأخلاق لأن سفيان بن حرب كان لرسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم عدوا قبل إسلامه فلما صاهره والصهر سبب للمودة هداه الله إلى الإسلام ليتصل سبب وداده وفيه فضيلة لأبي سفيان رحمه الله وعظة لمن ينشأ الأصهار من الأختان والله أعلم )).المطلوب:
> أولا: ضبط النص ضبطا تاما.
> ثانيا: تصحيح الأغلاط والتصحيفات.
> ثالثا: وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة.


محاولة أخرى والله المستعان

(( قَولُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْـخَْتْنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِى الْأَخْلَاقِ، لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بِنْ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّي اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ والصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ. وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- وَعِظَةٌ لمن ينشأ الأصهار من الأختان وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).

لم أفهم الجزء الذي تحته خط فتركته

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

سبحان الله .. عدلنا التاء فسقطت منا الهاء سهوا
وعدلنا الهاء في الثانية فبقيت الأولى مغفولا عنها
وَسِيْلَتُهُ
الحدَّ الفاصلَ

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

> نعم   وَسِلَـتُهُ..... وليس وَسِلَـتُهِ   (وقع سهوا بعد تعديل حركة التاء ) {مشروع اسم مفعول عامل عمل الفعل ( واعتقد أن وسيلته نائب فاعل )
> الحدُ الفاصلُ .....هذه لم أعرفها (أعربتها على أنها خبر - في تحريمه شبه جملة في محل رفع مبتدأ الحد  خبرها والفاصل صفة للحد) 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذنا.


للرفع .....
بارك الله فيكم  أفيدونا بشأن  ( الحد الفاصل )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ((فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِيْ حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ ، وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ ، لَكِنْ فِيْ تَحْرِيْمِهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ : الحَدُّ الفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍّ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ : فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِيْ حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً ، وَتَعَلُّقٍّ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ : فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعُهُ ، وَالاِسْتِغْنَا  ءُ عَنْهُ)) .
> 
> لعلَّ هذا هو الصوابُ شيخنا الكريم .


نعم يا شيخنا الفاضل، سلمت يمينك.
وقد جرت العادة بترك ضبط حروف المد كما سبق ذكره.
ولا فرق بين ياء (للتكريم) وياء (ذريعة) فلم تُضبط هذه دون تلك؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> كنت قد ابتعدت عن هذا الموضوع لفترة طويلة لخوفي من كثرة الأخطاء ولكن فكرت في أن أحاول اليوم حتى وإن أخطأت كثيرا، فلن أتعلم إذا لم أحاول.
> والله المستعان
> 
> بسم الله
> 
> (فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَو خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَّتْ فِي حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ. لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيْمِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ ثَابِتًا فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ مَزْعُومًا يَلْزَمُ دَفُعُهُ وَالْإِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ ) 
> أصعب جزء في القطعة :
> (تعلق مشروع وسيلته فضل ثابت)  كنت قد جلست أفكر فيه بعض الوقت وأعدت تشكيله مرتين تقريبا ، فأرجو أن أكون قد أصبت في تشكيله.


يرجى النظر في المعلم بالحمرة، كما يفضل الاستعانة بما سبق من إرشادات.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> محاولة أخرى والله المستعان
> 
> (( قَولُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْـخَْتْنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِى الْأَخْلَاقِ، لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بِنْ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّي اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ والصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ. وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- وَعِظَةٌ لمن ينشأ الأصهار من الأختان وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).
> 
> لم أفهم الجزء الذي تحته خط فتركته


الجزء الذي تحته خط فيه تحريف، وصوابه (يشنأ) من (الشنآن) وهو البغض.

ويرجى إعادة النظر فيما هو معلم بالأزرق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> راجعت ما كتبه الآخرون ويظهر أنني الوحيدة التي أخطأت في هذا لأنني لم أستطع أن افهم الجملة فشكلتها مما ظننته صحيحا ولو أنني لم أفهم الجملة جيدا حتى الآن.
> الحمد لله على كل حال


لا يمكن ضبط الكلام إلا بعد فهمه فهما صحيحا.
ومعنى الكلام يظهر بالتأمل فيه، فجملة (وسيلته فضل ثابت) صفة لقوله (تعلق مشروع)، فكأنه قال: (تعلق مشروع ثابت الفضل)، أو (ذي فضل ثابت).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> للرفع .....
> بارك الله فيكم  أفيدونا بشأن  ( الحد الفاصل )


أحسن الله إليك
إن جعلت (لكن) بتخفيف النون، فيكون (الحد الفاصل) مبتدأ مؤخرا، والخبر مقدم هو (في تحريمه).
وإن جعلت (لكن) بتشديد النون، فيكون (الحد الفاصل) اسم (لكن) مؤخرا، والخبر مقدم هو (في تحريمه) أيضا.

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذنا ...
الآن استبان لي خطئي 
بقي عندي طمع في تفضلكم بتبيين  صحة ما اعتقدت في اعراب وسيلته 



> {مشروع اسم مفعول عامل عمل الفعل ( واعتقد أن وسيلته نائب فاعل )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

لو كان ما تظن صحيحا لقال (تعلق مشروع وسيلته) وسكت، وكذلك كان ينبغي أن يطابق بينهما فيقول: (تعلق مشروعة وسيلته).
فالصواب أن (وسيلته) مبتدأ و(فضل) خبرها، والجملة من المبتدأ والخبر في محل جر صفة لـ(تعلق).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال العلامة نجم الدين الطوفي في < الإشارات الإلهية إلى المباحث الأصولية > :
(( وان شئت قلت الفقه سياسة شرعية مادتها تعظيم الشرع وغايتها الطاعة والعدل وثمرتها السعادة يوم الفصل اما انه السياسة فلان السياسة هي القانون الموضوع لرعاية الاداب والمصالح وانتظام الاحوال والفقه كذلك لكن لما كان هذا القانون من جهة الشرع قلنا هو سياسة شرعية واما ان مادتها تعظيم الشرع فلان من لا يعظم الشرع لا يرتبط باحكام الفقه عبادة ولا عادة واما ان غايتها الطاعة والعدل فلان خطاب الشرع الواجب تعظيمه بامتثاله الوارد بالاحكام الفقهية يتعلق بالعبادات والعادات فامتثاله في العبادات طاعة وفي العادات بكف أذى الناس بعضهم عن بعض والتزام الإنصاف بينهم وهو طاعة وعدل واما ان ثمرتها السعادة يوم الفصل فلان الفقه شرع الله واوامره فمن امتثلها كان مطيعا ومن كان مطيعا كان من اهل السعادة ان شاء الله عز وجل )).

المطلوب:
1- ضبط النص ضبطا تاما ( جميع الحروف ).
2- وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة التي تساعد على فهم النص.
3- إصلاح الهمزات وتصحيحها.

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## محمد محيسن

قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدّين الطُّوفيُّ في < الْإشَارَات الإلَهيَّة إلَى الْمَبَاحث الْأُصُوليَّة > :

(( وَإنْ شئْتَ قُلْتَ : الْفقْهُ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ ، مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظيْمُ الشَّرْع،  وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْل .
أَمَّا إنَّهُ السّيَاسَةُ فَلأَنَّ ( الفتحة فوق الهمزة ) السّيَاسَةَ هيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوضُوعُ لرعَايَة الْآدَاب وَالْمَصَالح وَانْتظَام الْأَحْوَال ، وَالْفقْهُ كَذَلكَ ؛ لَكنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ منْ جهَة الشَّرْع قُلْنَا : هُوَ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ .
وَأَمَّا إنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظيمُ الشَّرْع فَلأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبطُ بأَحْكَام الْفقْه عبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
وَأَمَّا إنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ فَلأَنَّ خطَابَ الشَّرْع ـ الْوَاجبَ تَعْظيْمُهُ بامْتثَاله ، الْوَاردَ بالْأَحْكَام الْفقْهيَّة ـ يَتَعَلَّقُ بالْعبَادَات وَالْعَادَات ، فَامْتثَالُهُ في الْعبَادَات طَاعَةٌ ، وَفي الْعَادَات بكَفّ أَذَى النَّاس بَعْضهمْ عَنْ بَعْض ،وَالْتزَام الْإنْصَاف بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ {وَهْوَ} طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
وَأَمَّا إنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الْفَصْل فَلأَنَّ الْفقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامرُهُ ، فَمَن امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطيْعَاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطيْعَاً كَانَ منْ أَهْل السَّعَادَة إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ ـ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ـ  )).

ملاحظتان  (نظرا لسوء الكيبورد عندي ) :
1ـ الكلمات : فَلأَنَّ  ، أَمَّا ،الْأَحْوَال ، بالْأَحْكَام ، أَذَى ، بأَحْكَام ، أَهْل ... ( الفتحة فوق الهمزة ) .
2ـ أعتذر ـ مرة أخرى ـ (من !) عدم كتابة الكسرة . 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .

----------


## شقائق النعمان

قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي < الِإشِارَاتُ الِإلَهِيَةُ إِلى المَبَاحِثِ الأُصُولِيْةِ > :

(( وإَنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيِاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادْتُهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ.
أَمَّا إِنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ: فَلأَنَّ السِّيِاسَةَ هِيَ القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالمَصَالِحِ، وانْتِظَامُ الأَحْوَالِ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ. 
وأَمَّا إِنَّ مَادَتَهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعَ: فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً. 
وَأَمَّا إِنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ والعَدْلُ: فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعُ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِإِمْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدُ بِالأَحْكاَمِ الفِقْهِيَةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ؛ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالتِزَامَ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ. 
وأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ: فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامِرَهُ، فَمَنْ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. )).

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
(( وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ ؛ أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَة ِالْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ وَانْتِظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ  ، وَالْفِقْهَ كَذَلِكَ ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمِ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ عِبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً  ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الْوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الْوَارِِدَ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْعِبَادَاتِ وَالْعَادَاتِ  ، فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ وَفِي الْعَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ  عَنْ بَعْضٍ وَالْتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهْوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ فَلِأَنَّ الْفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللهِ وَأَوَامِرَهُ فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيعاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيعاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدّين الطُّوفيُّ في < الْإشَارَات الإلَهيَّة إلَى الْمَبَاحث الْأُصُوليَّة > :
> 
> (( وَإنْ شئْتَ قُلْتَ : الْفقْهُ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ ، مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظيْمُ الشَّرْع،  وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْل .
> أَمَّا إنَّهُ السّيَاسَةُ فَلأَنَّ ( الفتحة فوق الهمزة ) السّيَاسَةَ هيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوضُوعُ لرعَايَة الْآدَاب وَالْمَصَالح وَانْتظَام الْأَحْوَال ، وَالْفقْهُ كَذَلكَ ؛ لَكنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ منْ جهَة الشَّرْع قُلْنَا : هُوَ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ .
> وَأَمَّا إنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظيمُ الشَّرْع فَلأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبطُ بأَحْكَام الْفقْه عبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
> وَأَمَّا إنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ فَلأَنَّ خطَابَ الشَّرْع ـ الْوَاجبَ تَعْظيْمُهُ بامْتثَاله ، الْوَاردَ بالْأَحْكَام الْفقْهيَّة ـ يَتَعَلَّقُ بالْعبَادَات وَالْعَادَات ، فَامْتثَالُهُ في الْعبَادَات طَاعَةٌ ، وَفي الْعَادَات بكَفّ أَذَى النَّاس بَعْضهمْ عَنْ بَعْض ،وَالْتزَام الْإنْصَاف بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ {وَهْوَ} طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
> وَأَمَّا إنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الْفَصْل فَلأَنَّ الْفقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامرُهُ ، فَمَن امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطيْعَاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطيْعَاً كَانَ منْ أَهْل السَّعَادَة إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ ـ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ـ  )).


أحسن الله إليك، ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه.

أصلح لوحة المفاتيح يا أخي الفاضل ( ابتسامة ).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي < الِإشِارَاتُ الِإلَهِيَةُ إِلى المَبَاحِثِ الأُصُولِيْةِ > :
> 
> (( وإَنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيِاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادْتُهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ.
> أَمَّا إِنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ: فَلأَنَّ السِّيِاسَةَ هِيَ القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالمَصَالِحِ، وانْتِظَامُ الأَحْوَالِ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ. 
> وأَمَّا إِنَّ مَادَتَهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعَ: فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً. 
> وَأَمَّا إِنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ والعَدْلُ: فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعُ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِإِمْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدُ بِالأَحْكاَمِ الفِقْهِيَةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ؛ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالتِزَامَ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ. 
> وأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ: فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامِرَهُ، فَمَنْ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. )).


يرجى مراجعة الملون بالأحمر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> (( وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ ؛ أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَة ِالْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ وَانْتِظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ  ، وَالْفِقْهَ كَذَلِكَ ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمِ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ عِبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً  ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الْوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الْوَارِِدَ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْعِبَادَاتِ وَالْعَادَاتِ  ، فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ وَفِي الْعَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ  عَنْ بَعْضٍ وَالْتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهْوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ فَلِأَنَّ الْفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللهِ وَأَوَامِرَهُ فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيعاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيعاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ )).


يرجى التكرم بإعادة النظر في المحدد .

----------


## محمد محيسن

> أحسن الله إليك، ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه.
> *
> أصلح لوحة المفاتيح يا أخي الفاضل ( ابتسامة ).*


*
نفع الله بكم : أستاذنا ...
ألا يأتي بعد (أما ) بداية جملة ، فتكون (إن )؟ .
هل الخطأ ـ عندي ـ في ( مطيعا ) أنني وضعتُ السكون على الياء ؟ إذن فأنا لم ألتزم الوصية السابقة ( وهذا يحزنني كثيرا ! ) .
أما عطل لوحة المفاتيح فهو يريحني كثيرا ...من كتابة الكسرة ! (ابتسامة ، ونسيت الحزن السابق !).*

----------


## شقائق النعمان

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
صوبتُ الأخطاء بالأخضر وأبقيتُ التي لم أعرفها بالأحمر

قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي < الِإشِارَاتُ الِإلَهِيَّةُإِلى المَبَاحِثِ الأُصُولِيَّةِ > :
(( وإَنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ.
أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ: فَلأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالمَصَالِحِ، وانْتِظَامِ الأَحْوَالِ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ. 
وأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ: فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً. 
َأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ والعَدْلُ: فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِاِمْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدَ بِالأَحْكاَمِ الفِقْهِيَةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ؛ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ. 
وأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ: فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامِرَهُ، فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. )).

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمِ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ
مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ
اعتقدت أن من شرطية ( وعليه أكون سهوت عن شكل يرتبط بالسكون ) ولكن كان اعتقادي خطأ .... *وفي هذا انتظر مغنما من فائدة أستاذنا الفاضل* 
{أيضاً نظرت نظير هذا في الحديث قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏( ‏مَنْ لَا يَشْكُرُ النَّاسَ لَا يَشْكُرُ اللَّهَ ) } 
الْوَاجِبُ ......الواجبَ (صفة لخطاب )
 بَعْضَهُمْ ...... بَعْضِهِمْ ( بدل من الناس )
 وَأَوَامِرَهُ ......  وَأَوَامِرُهُ (معطوفة على شرع )
انتظر التصحيح .

----------


## قافية

قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِي فِي < الْإِشَارَاتِ الْإِلَهِيَةِ إِلَى الْمَبَاحِثِ الْأُصُولِيَةِ > :
(( وَاِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ : "الفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَةٌ ، مَادَتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ، وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الفَصْلِ " .
أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ ، فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِي القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ ، وَانْتِظَامِ الأَحْوَالِ ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا هُو سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَةٌ .
وَأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ، فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
وَأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدِ بِالأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِيَّةِ يَتَعَلَقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضِهِمْ عِنْ بَعْضٍ ، وَالتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهْوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
وَأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ ، فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللهِ ، وِأَوَامِرُهُ ، فَمَنْ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعًا ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيعًا كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . ))
سؤال : 
هل لام التعريف وحروف المد و حروف اللين و همزة الوصل تعرى من الحركة ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
أولا: بورك فيك أخانا أبا مالك ونفع الله تعالى بك
ثانيا: مشاركتي:
قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدّين الطُّوفيُّ في < الْإشَارَاتُ الإلَهيَّةُ إلَى الْمَبَاحثِ الْأُصُوليَّةِ > :
(( وَإنْ شئْتَ قُلْتَ : الْفقْهُ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ ، مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظيْمُ الشَّرْع، وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْل .
أَمَّا أنَّهُ السّيَاسَةُ فَلأَنَّ  السّيَاسَةَ هيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوضُوعُ لرعَايَة الْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالحِ وَانْتظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ ، وَالْفقْهُ كَذَلكَ ؛ لَكنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ منْ جهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا : هُوَ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ .
وَأَمَّا أنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظيمُ الشَّرْع فَلأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبطُ بأَحْكَامِ الْفقْهِ عبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
وَأَمَّا أنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ فَلأَنَّ خطَابَ الشَّرْعِ ـ الْوَاجبَ تَعْظيْمُهُ بامْتثَالهِ ، الْوَاردَ بالْأَحْكَام الْفقْهيَّة ـ يَتَعَلَّقُ بالْعبَادَات وَالْعَادَات ، فَامْتثَالُهُ في الْعبَادَات طَاعَةٌ ، وَفي الْعَادَات بكَفّ أَذَى النَّاس بَعْضَهمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ ،وَالْتزَامِ الْإنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ  طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
وَأَمَّا أنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الْفَصْل فَلأَنَّ الْفقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامرُهُ ، فَمَن امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطيعَاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطيعَاً كَانَ منْ أَهْل السَّعَادَة إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ ـ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ـ )).
ثالثا: بورك فيك أخانا أبا مالك ونفع الله تعالى بك - لكأن ههنا تكرارا -  ولا أعدمنا الله تقويماتك(ابتسام  )

----------


## يحيى صالح

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا
لم أرَ هذه المشاركات إلا الآن!
الله المستعان نسأله أن ييسر الاشتراك بالجديد منها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
> صوبتُ الأخطاء بالأخضر وأبقيتُ التي لم أعرفها بالأحمر





> قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي < الِإشِارَاتُ الِإلَهِيَّةُإِلى المَبَاحِثِ الأُصُولِيَّةِ > : (( وإَنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ. أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ: فَلأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالمَصَالِحِ، وانْتِظَامِ الأَحْوَالِ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ، لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ.  وأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيْمُ الشَّرْعِ: فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً.  َأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ والعَدْلُ: فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِاِمْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدَ بِالأَحْكاَمِ الفِقْهِيَةِ يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ؛ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضَهُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ.  وأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ: فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامِرَهُ، فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيْعَاً كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. )).




(الوارد) صفة لماذا؟
(وأوامره) معطوف على ماذا؟
(مطيعًا) يوضع تنوين فقط.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمِ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ
> مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ
> اعتقدت أن من شرطية ( وعليه أكون سهوت عن شكل يرتبط بالسكون ) ولكن كان اعتقادي خطأ .... *وفي هذا انتظر مغنما من فائدة أستاذنا الفاضل* 
> {أيضاً نظرت نظير هذا في الحديث قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏( ‏مَنْ لَا يَشْكُرُ النَّاسَ لَا يَشْكُرُ اللَّهَ ) } 
> الْوَاجِبُ ......الواجبَ (صفة لخطاب )
>  بَعْضَهُمْ ...... بَعْضِهِمْ ( بدل من الناس )
>  وَأَوَامِرَهُ ......  وَأَوَامِرُهُ (معطوفة على شرع )
> انتظر التصحيح .


الفائدة قد انتبهتَ لها وحدك يا شيخنا الفاضل.
والكلام الأخير صحيح.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِي فِي < الْإِشَارَاتِ الْإِلَهِيَةِ إِلَى الْمَبَاحِثِ الْأُصُولِيَةِ > :
> (( وَاِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ : "الفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَةٌ ، مَادَتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ، وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الفَصْلِ " .
> أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ ، فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِي القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ ، وَانْتِظَامِ الأَحْوَالِ ، وَالفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا هُو سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَةٌ .
> وَأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ، فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
> وَأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الوَاجِبُ تَعْظِيْمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدِ بِالأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِيَّةِ يَتَعَلَقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ ، وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضِهِمْ عِنْ بَعْضٍ ، وَالتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهْوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
> وَأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ ، فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللهِ ، وِأَوَامِرُهُ ، فَمَنْ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيْعًا ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيعًا كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . ))
> سؤال : 
> هل لام التعريف وحروف المد و حروف اللين و همزة الوصل تعرى من الحركة ؟
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


جرت العادة أن حروف المد تعرى عن الحركة لوضوحها، وللتفرقة بينها وبين حروف اللين.
وكذلك لام التعريف جرت العادة بترك ضبطها ما لم يكن هناك داع.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
> أولا: بورك فيك أخانا أبا مالك ونفع الله تعالى بك
> ثانيا: مشاركتي:
> قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدّين الطُّوفيُّ في < الْإشَارَاتُ الإلَهيَّةُ إلَى الْمَبَاحثِ الْأُصُوليَّةِ > :
> (( وَإنْ شئْتَ قُلْتَ : الْفقْهُ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ ، مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظيْمُ الشَّرْع، وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ، وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْل .
> أَمَّا أنَّهُ السّيَاسَةُ فَلأَنَّ  السّيَاسَةَ هيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوضُوعُ لرعَايَة الْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالحِ وَانْتظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ ، وَالْفقْهُ كَذَلكَ ؛ لَكنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ منْ جهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا : هُوَ سيَاسَةٌ شَرْعيَّةٌ .
> وَأَمَّا أنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظيمُ الشَّرْع فَلأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبطُ بأَحْكَامِ الْفقْهِ عبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً .
> وَأَمَّا أنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ فَلأَنَّ خطَابَ الشَّرْعِ ـ الْوَاجبَ تَعْظيْمُهُ بامْتثَالهِ ، الْوَاردَ بالْأَحْكَام الْفقْهيَّة ـ يَتَعَلَّقُ بالْعبَادَات وَالْعَادَات ، فَامْتثَالُهُ في الْعبَادَات طَاعَةٌ ، وَفي الْعَادَات بكَفّ أَذَى النَّاس بَعْضَهمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ ،وَالْتزَامِ الْإنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ ، وَهُوَ  طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ .
> وَأَمَّا أنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَومَ الْفَصْل فَلأَنَّ الْفقْهَ شَرْعُ الله وَأَوَامرُهُ ، فَمَن امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطيعَاً وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطيعَاً كَانَ منْ أَهْل السَّعَادَة إنْ شَاءَ اللهُ ـ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ـ )).


تركتَ كثيرا من الحروف بغير ضبط، وخاصة الكسرة.




> ثالثا: بورك فيك أخانا أبا مالك ونفع الله تعالى بك - لكأن ههنا تكرارا -  ولا أعدمنا الله تقويماتك(ابتسام  )


وهذا ما يبدو لي أيضا، ما رأي الإخوة؟
فيه قولان (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيكم جميعًا
> لم أرَ هذه المشاركات إلا الآن!
> الله المستعان نسأله أن ييسر الاشتراك بالجديد منها.


وفيك بارك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل.
والاشتراك بالقديم أيضا سائغ (ابتسامة)
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## يحيى صالح

> وفيك بارك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل.
> والاشتراك بالقديم أيضا سائغ (ابتسامة)
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


بل أنت شيخُنا.
الاشتراك بالقديم فيه إغراء النقل ( الغش ) و لو بتأويل ، أما الجديد فلا.
أصبحت المشكلة الآن . . . النت.
الله المستعان.

----------


## يحيى صالح

> قطعة جديدة للضبط :
> 
> (( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقَِهِ; لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ، لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدَّ الْفَاصِلَ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعَهُ وَالِاسْتِغْنَا  ءَ عَنْهُ )).
> 
> المطلوب الضبط الكامل لجميع الحروف ، وكذلك وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة .


عفوًا ، أنا قمتُ بالضبط في نفس المشاركة. ( ابتسامة )
هذه أول - و أرجو أن لا تكون آخر - تجربة لي.
سنة أولى أول . ( ابتسامة )

----------


## محمد محيسن

> نفع الله بكم : أستاذنا ...
> ألا يأتي بعد (أما ) بداية جملة ، فتكون (إن )؟ .
> هل الخطأ ـ عندي ـ في ( مطيعا ) أنني وضعتُ السكون على الياء ؟ إذن فأنا لم ألتزم الوصية السابقة ( وهذا يحزنني كثيرا ! ) .


يبدو أن أبا مالك لم يلحظ سؤالي !!.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
> 					
> 
> قطعة جديدة للضبط :
> 
> (( فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيلَةٍ أَوْ خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَتْ فِي حَقَِهِ; لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ المَقَامِ، لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيمِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الحَدَّ الْفَاصِلَ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ ثَابِتٌ فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيقَةً، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرِ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيلَتُهُ فَضْلٌ مَزْعُومٌ يَلْزَمُ دَفْعَهُ وَالِاسْتِغْنَا  ءَ عَنْهُ )).
> 
> المطلوب الضبط الكامل لجميع الحروف ، وكذلك وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة .
> 
> ...


ضبطك صحيح يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكنك تضع الفتحة تحت الشدة (فهي حينئذ كسرة).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> نفع الله بكم : أستاذنا ...
> ألا يأتي بعد (أما ) بداية جملة ، فتكون (إن )؟ .
> [/b][/size][/color]


يأتي بعدها مفرد، تقول:
- (أما زيد فجبان وأما محمد فشجاع) 
- (أما النحو فسهل وأما الصرف فصعب)
- (أما أن الكتاب جديد فهذا صحيح، وأما أنه مفيد فلا)
وفي القرآن:
- {أما السفينة ... وأما الغلام ... وأما الجدار ...}
- {فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض}
وغيرها كثير.

----------


## يحيى صالح

> ضبطك صحيح يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكنك تضع الفتحة تحت الشدة (فهي حينئذ كسرة).


غفر الله لنا ولكم يا سيدي الفاضل
إنما أخطأت بكتابتها و انتبهتُ لها الآن.
جزاك الله خيرًا و نفع بك.
و ماذا عن الترقيم؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذا نص جديد للضبط، وأرجو الاهتمام والمتابعة، وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بذلك، وأن يستعملنا وإياكم في طاعته.

قال الشرنوبي في شرح ألفية ابن مالك:
(( بتا فعلت متعلق بينجلي الواقع خبرا عن فعل والمراد بها تاء الفاعل والمراد به من أسند إليه فعل على جهة القيام به أو الوقوع منه ثبوتا أو نفيا فتدخل تاء نحو مت وما ارعويت والمراد بتاء أتت التأنيث الساكنة أصالة والمراد بياء افعلي ياء الفاعلة وتلحق فعل الأمر نحو اسمعي والمضارع نحو تعلمين والمراد بنون أقبلن نون التوكيد ثقيلة كانت أو خفيفة وبقي من علامات الفعل الجوازم والنواصب ولو وقد والسين وسوف وأحرف المضارعة )).

المطلوب:
أولا: ضبط النص ضبطا تاما (جميع الأحرف).
ثانيا: وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة.
ثالثا: توضيح المواطن التي فيها غموض بين قوسين مربعين هكذا [ ] بما يزيل الإشكال.
رابعا:

----------


## محمد محيسن

قََالَ الشُّرْنُوبيُّ في شَرْح أَلْفيَّة ابْن مَالك:
((بتَا{بتاء} فَعَلْتَ(التاء مثلثة )مُتَعَلّقٌ بـ {الفعل } يَنْجَلي الوَاقع خَبَرَا عَنْ {لـ} (فعْلٌ) ، وَالمُرَادُ بهَا تَاءُ الفَاعل ، وَالمُرَادُ به {أي الفاعل} مَنْ أُسْندَ إلَيْه فعْلٌ عَلَى جهَة القيَام به أَوْ الوُقُوْع منْهُ ثُبُوتَاً أَوْ  نَفْيَاً، فَتَدْخُلُ تَاءٌ نَحْوُ مُتُّ (أو بكسر الميم وتثليث التاء) وَمَا ارْعَوَيْتُ (بالتثليث) .
وَالمُرَادُ بتَاء أَتَتْ  التَّأْنيْثُ السَّاكنَةُ أَصَالَةً  .
وَالمُرَادُ بيَاء افْعَلي يَاءُ الفَاعلَة ، وَتَلْحَقُ فعْلَ الأَمْر  نَحْوَ اسْمَعي ،وَالمُضَارع نَحْوَ تَعْلَميْنَ .
وَالمُرَادُ بنُون أَقْبلَنَّ(أوبس  ون اللام وفتح النون  ) نُونُ التَّوْكيد ثَقيلَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ   خَفيفَةً .
وَبَقيَ منْ عَلَامَات الفعْل : الجَوَازمُ ،وَالنَّوَاصبُ ، وَلَوْ ، وَقَدْ ، وَالسّينُ ، وَسَوفَ ، وَأَحْرُفُ المُضَارَعَة  )) .
لم أرسم الكسرة...و أرجو من الأستاذ أن لا يغضب (ابتسامة!).

----------


## عبدالله السلمي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

" بِتَا فَعَلْتَ " مُتَعَلِّقٌ بِيَنْجَلِي الْوَاقِعُ [ أي الفعل  ينجلي ] خَبَراً عَنْ " فِعْلٌ " [ في النظم .. فِعْلٌ ينجلي ] وَالْمُرَادُ بَهَا تَاءُ الْفَاعِلِ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ [ أي الفاعل ] مَنْ أُسْنِدَ إِلَيْهِ فِعْلٌ عَلَى جِهَةِ الْقِيَامِ بِهِ أَوِِ الْوُقُوعِ مِنْهُ ثُبُوتاً أَوْ نَفْياً فَتَدْخُلُ تَاءُ نَحْوَ ( مِتّ وَمَا ارْعُوَيْت ) {كلا التائين في مت وارعويت تاء فاعل تحتمل الضم  -للمتكلم – والفتحة  _للمخاطب – والكسرة _ للمخاطبة - } ، وَالمُرَادُ بِتَاءِ" أَتَتْ " الْتَأْنِيثِ السَّاكِنَةِ أَصَالَةً [لعله قصد بقوله أصالة أن السكون لا ينفك عنها بحال فخرج بذلك سكون التاء في ثُمَّتْ و رُبَّتْ ] ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِيَاءِ افْعَلِي يَاءُ الْفَاعِلَةِ  ، وَتَلْحَقُ فِعْلَ الْأَمْرِ نَحْوَ اسْمَعِي وَالْمُضَارِعِ نَحْوَ تَعْلَمِينَ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِنُونِ أَقْبِلَّنَ نُونُ التَّوْكَيدِ ثَقِيلَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ خَفِيفَةً ؛ وَبَقِيَ مِنْ عَلَامَاتِ الْفِعْلِ الْجَوَازِمُ وَالنَّوَاصِبُ ، وَلَوْ وَقَدْ وَالسِّينُ وَسَوْفَ وَأَحْرُفُ الْمُضَارِعَةِ .

أتت المعلمة بالأحمر ..ترددت بين كونها بتاء ساكنة أم أتتَ بالفتحة لمنع إلتقاء الساكنين
كان ذلك محاولة لجواب أولا وثانيا وثالثا ... والله أعلم 
أما رابعا 
اللهم اغفر لنا ولأبي مالك وتب علينا وعليه

----------


## بنت خير الأديان

قَالَ العَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي < الإِشَارَاتِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ إِلَى المَبَاحِثِ الأُصُولُيَّةِ > :
(( وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ : الفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ , وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ , وَثَمَرَتُهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ , أَمَّا أَنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ القَانُونُ المَوْضُوعُ لِرِعَايَةِ الآَدَابِ وَالمَصَالِحِ وَانْتِظَامِ الأَحْواَلِ وَالفِقْهِ كَذَلِكَ , لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا القَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ قُلْنَا هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ , وَأَمَّا أَنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِ عِبَادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً , وَأَمَّا أَنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالعَدْلُ فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ - الوَاجِبَ تَعْظِيمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الوَارِدَ بِالأَحْكَامِ الفِقْهِيَّةِ - يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالعِبَادَاتِ وَالعَادَاتِ فَامْتِثَالُهُ فِي العِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ , وَفِي العَادَاتِ بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضِهِمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ , وَالتِزَامِ الإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ , وَأَمَّا أَنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الفَصْلِ فَلِأَنَّ الفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللهِ وَأَوَامِرُهُ فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا كَانَ مُطِيعًا وَمَنْ كَانَ مُطِيعًا كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ -  )). 

لنا عودة لاستكمال التالي بإذن الله
لكن لي تعقيبا على قول أخينا عبد الله السلمي
فـ"أوامرُه" معطوفة على الشرع
والشرع خبر أنّ وخبرها يكون مرفوعا
فتكون الراء مضمومة .. أم أنني أخطأت في فهم مقصد أخينا ؟

----------


## لاتنسى الموت

الَحَمَدُ ِللِه رَبِ العَالَمِين، والصَلاَةُ والسَلامُ على مُحَمَد المبَعُوث رحَمَةً للعالِمين، وعلى آلِهِ وصَحبِهِ أَئمة الهُدى ومن تبِعهُم بإحسان إلى يوَم الدِين

----------


## زوجة وأم

سأقوم بضبط النصوص التي في بداية الموضوع إن شاء الله، لأن النص الأخير صعب جدا علي.


قَالَ الْمَرْعِشِي فِي تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ الْعُلُومِ:
(( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ (فاعل يوجد) مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِفِينَ وَالأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الآنَ مَنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الجَوَانِبُ، وَخََلَفَ الْأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتُرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذّا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ اْلبَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هِذِهِ الْأُمَةِ، بَلِ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالْمُتَبَادَر  ُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَفَاتِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةِ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلَّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ (فاعل سَالَ)، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيْدُونَ إِلَى الْفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الْفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِِيْلَةً وَجَعَلُوا ِللشُّرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ (مفعول جعلوا) دَقِيقَةً، حَتَى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الْمُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي فِي سَلَكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِيْنَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزُلَتْ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيْدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلَا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفْرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُم مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِّبَة  ِ وَالإحْتِمَالاَ  تِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ وَالأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ ))

----------


## زوجة وأم

> ( تذييل ) لماذا لا يستعين الإخوة بالنظر في الكتب والمعجمات، ولا سيما بعد تيسر سبل البحث في مثل الشاملة؟


يا ليتك أخبرتنا منذ البداية
فقد فكرت في ذلك عند التوقف عند بعض الكلمات التي لم أكن أعرف معناها أو أشك في ضبطها لأجل المعاني المختلفة للكلمة بنفس اللفظ، ولا أعرف الضبط الصحيح لكل معنى بسبب ضعف لغتي

سأقوم بمراجعة معاني بعض الكلمات في المعاجم وأصححها إذا كانت خطأ إن شاء الله
مع العلم أنني لم أرى تصحيح الشيخ أبو مالك للأعضاء بعد.

----------


## زوجة وأم

تصحيح أخطائي (باللون الأزرق) بعد مراجعة المعاجم:




> قَالَ الْمَرْعِشِي فِي تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ الْعُلُومِ:
> (( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ (فاعل يوجد) مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِفِينَ وَالأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الآنَ مَنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الجَوَانِبُ، وَخََلَفَ الْأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتُرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذّا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ اْلبَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هِذِهِ الْأُمَةِ، بَلِ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالْمُتَبَادَر  ُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَفَاتِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةِ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلَّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ (فاعل سَالَ)، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيْدُونَ إِلَى الْفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الْفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِِيْلَةً وَجَعَلُوا ِللشُّرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ (مفعول جعلوا) دَقِيقَةً، حَتَى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الْمُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي فِي سَلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِيْنَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزِلَتِ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيْدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلَا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفْرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُم مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِّبَة  ِ وَالإحْتِمَالاَ  تِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ وَالأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ ))


وقد تعلمت شيئا جديدا فيما يتعلق بكلمة حمل
الفرق بين حَمْل وحِمْل

والـحَمْل: ما كان في بطنٍ أو على رأس شجرٍ.
والـحِمْل: ما كان على ظهرٍ أو رأسٍ. 
(_المصدر: مقاييس اللغة لإبن فارس رحمه الله_)

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## زوجة وأم

لقد تفطنت لخطإٍ في تصحيحي الذي في الرد السابق
( فِي سَلْكِ )
الصحيح ( سِلْكِ )

فسَلْك فعل ولا يصح أن يقع "اسما مجرورا"
فالإسم المجرور يكون اسما كما هو واضح من اسمه
فالصحيح أن يكون سِلْك الذي هو اسم

والله أعلم

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذه فقرة جديدة للضبط والشكل

قال العلامة أبو بكر الباقلاني رحمه الله:

(( وقد وصفنا أيضا فيما سلف ما كانت عليه أحوال سلف الأمة من إعظام القرآن وأهله وأخذهم أنفسهم بتحفظه وإجلال مؤديه إليهم وبذلهم أنفسهم وأموالهم في نصرته وتثبيت أمره وتصديق ما جاء به والخنوع لموجبه وأن ذلك أجمع يمنع في وضع العادة وما عليه الفطرة من ضياع شيء من كتاب الله تعالى وإدخال زيادة فيه يشدك أمرها ويخفى على الناس حال المتلبس بها. ولقد أخرج الصحابة ظهور القرآن بينهم وشهرته فيهم وشدة تعليم الرسول وتعلمهم إياه ومداومتهم على ذلك وجعله ديدنا وشعارا إلى ضرب المثل به وإقرائه بما شهر تعليم الرسول له على وجهه وترتيبه الذي لا يجوز ويسوغ مخالفته وتقديم مؤخر منه أو تأخير مقدم )).

----------


## أبوحذيفة

> وهذه فقرة جديدة للضبط والشكل
> قال العلامة أبو بكر الباقلاني رحمه الله:
> (( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ القُرْآنِ وَأَهْلِهِ وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلاَلِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ وَبَذْلِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي نُصْرَتِهِ وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَالخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ فِي وَضْعِ العَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيْءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالَى وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالَ المُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ القُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلَى ضَرْبِ المَثَلِ بِهِ وَإِقْرَائِهِ بِمَا شُهِرَ تَعْلِيمُ الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ )).


اللهم وفق وأعن

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا أخي الفاضل، ضبطك رائع جدا.
ولكن لديك سبق قلم في موضعين فقط، فراجعهما.

----------


## السلفية النجدية

نريد المشاركة ..

واصلوا ، وصلكم الله برحمته وهداه ..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل من راغب في المواصلة ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

نعم أنا 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أرغب في المواصلة أستاذنا أبا مالك العوضي !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إليكم هذه الأبيات من السفارينية، وإنما اخترتها لأن ضبط الأبيات فائدته أكبر؛ إذ هو محتاج إلى العروض أيضا:

وليس في الأمة بالتحقيق .............. في الفضل والمعروف كالصديق
وبعده الفاروق من غير افترا .............. وبعده عثمان فاترك المرا
وبعد فالفضل حقيقا فاسمع .............. نظام هذا للبطين الأنزع
مجدل الأبطال ماضي العزم .............. مفرج الأوجال وافي الحزم
وافي الندى مبدي الهدى مردي العدا .............. مجلي الصدا يا ويل من فيه اعتدى
فحبه كحبهم حتما وجب .............. ومن تعدى أو قلا فقد كذب

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

*هذه مني أول تجربة......أسوقها عابسةً وذرِبة* 

*لأنها ليس على العَروض تعتمد .....إنما النحو فيها هو المعتضَد*  

*فيا حسرتي على عَرْض حِجري ......وياخيبتي من** الخُطوط الحُمْرِ* 


*وَلَيْسَ فِي الأُمَّةِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ .............. فِي الفَضْلِ وَالمَعْرُوفِ كاَلصِّدِّيقِ* 

*وَبَعْدَهُ الفَارُوقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ افْتِرَا .............. وَبَعْدَهْ عُثْمَانُ فَاتْرُكِ المِرَا* 

*وَبَعْدُ فَالفَضْلُ حَقِيقاً فَاسْمَعِ .............. نِظَامَ هَذَا لِلبَطِينِ الأَنْزَعِ* 

*مُجًدِّلِ الأَبْطَالِ ماَضِي العَزْمِ .............. مُفَرِّجِ الأَوْجاَلِ وَاِفي الحَزْمِ* 

*وَافِي النَّدَى مُبْدِي الهُدَى مُرْدِي العِدَا .............. مُجْلِي الصَّدَا يَا وَيْلَ مَنْ فِيْهِ اعْتَدَى* 

*فَحُبُّهُ كَحُبِّهِمْ حَتْماً وَجَبْ .............. وَمَنْ تَعَدَّى أَوْ قَلاَ فَقَدْ كَذَبْ*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سبحان الله !!
الذي يرغب في المواصلة يقف عن الجواب ، والذي يجيب لا يذكر أنه يرغب في المواصلة !

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

اصبر يا شيخنا الكريم

أما عن نفسي فأنا في شغل هذه الأيام

وأنصح الإخوة بالتفاعل مع هذا الموضوع
وذلك أنه فرصة ميسرة لممارسة الجانب العملي لهذا العلم
ولا يخفى عليكم كلام أهل العلم في أهمية هذا الجانب لمحبي علم العربية

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

حيّا الله أستاذنا الفاضل،
لم أكن أعلم أن على المجيب أن يعرب عن رغبته في المواصلة، ذلك أنه شُرع في هذه التدريبات منذ أكثر من عام من تاريخ تسجيلي.
واللهَ أسأل أن يديم عليكم نعمته ويوفقكم لما فيه الصلاح لكم وللمسلمين.

----------


## الأعرابي

وَلَيْسَ في الأُمَّةِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ .............. في الفَضْلِ وَالـمَعْرُوفِ كَالصِّدِّيقِ
وَبَعْدَهُ الفَارُوقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ افْتِرَا .............. وَبَعْدَهُ عُثْمَانُ فَاتْرِكِ الْمِرَا
وَبَعْدُ فَالفَضْلُ حَقِيقًا فَاسْمَعِ .............. نِظَامَ هَذَا لِلْبَطِينِ الأَنْزَعِ
مُجَدِّلُ الأَبْطَالِ مَاضِي الْعَزْمِ .............. مُفَرِّجُ الأَوْجَالِ وَافي الْحَزْمِ
وَافي النَّدَى مُبْدِي الهُدَى مُرْدِي الْعِدَا .............. مُجْلِي الصَّدَا يَا وَيْلَ مَنْ فِيهِ اعْتِدَى
فَحُبُّهُ كَحُبِّهِمْ حَتْمًا وَجَبْ .............. وَمَنْ تَعَدَّى أَوْ قَلا فَقَدْ كَذَبْ

و هذه كانت أولَ محاولةٍ، فالله المستعان لربما تنتهي عندها!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *هذه مني أول تجربة......أسوقها عابسةً وذرِبة
> **لأنها ليس على العَروض تعتمد .....إنما النحو فيها هو المعتضَد*  
> *فيا حسرتي على عَرْض حِجري ......وياخيبتي من** الخُطوط الحُمْرِ*


يا سيدي تَجرِبتك تُحمد ................ فكرر العود إليها تسعدُ
وإن رأيت أن الاَحمر اضيقُ .............. فالاختيار أن يجيء الأزرقُ
........... ابتسامة

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.



> يا سيدي تَجرِبتك تُحمد ................ فكرر العود إليها تسعدُ
> وإن رأيت أن الاَحمر اضيقُ .............. فالاختيار أن يجيء الأزرقُ
> ........... ابتسامة


جاء في "الشرح السهل، لمتن الضبط والشكل":
(فكرر العود إليها تسعدُ) ---- صَوِّبْهُ: "تَسْعَدْ"، يَتَّضِحْ ما تَقْصِدُ
أمَّا الَّذي "ما بَيْنَنا" فعُذْرَا --- وإنّ بعْدَ العُسْرِ دَوْمًا يُسْرَا
نُومئُ للشِّعْرِ فيأتي بَرَّا --- ونطلب النّثر فيأبى سطْرَا!!

قال الناسخ: وبعد هذه الأبيات، قرأت هذه العبارة: "ابتسامة". ولم أفهم مناسبتها للسياق، فأنا أثبتُها كما هي...

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

أختار الشقيقَ يا شقيقي ***** والله أولى بالتوفيق 

*وَلَيْسَ فِي الأُمَّةِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ .............. فِي الْفَضْلِ وَالْمَعْرُوفِ كاَلصِّدِّيقِ*
*وَبَعْدَهُ الْفارُوقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ افْتِرا .............. وَبَعْدَهُ عُثْمانُ فَاتْرُكِ المِْرا*
*وَبَعْدُ فَالْفَضْلُ حَقِيقاً فَاسْمَعِ .............. نِظامَ هَذَا لِلْبَطِينِ الأَنْزَعِ*
*مُجًدِّلُِ الأَبْطالِ ماضِي الْعَزْمِ .............. مُفَرِّجُِ الأَوْجالِ واِفي الْحَزْمِ*
*وَافِي النَّدَى مُبْدِي الهُدَى مُرْدِي الْعِدَا .............. مُجْلِي الصَّدَا يَا وَيْلَ مَنْ فِيْهِ اعْتَدَى*
*فَحُبُّهُ كَحُبِّهِمْ حَتْماً وَجَبْ .............. وَمَنْ تَعَدَّى أَوْ قَلاَ فَقَدْ كَذَبْ*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> 
> جاء في "الشرح السهل، لمتن الضبط والشكل":
> (فكرر العود إليها تسعدُ) ---- صَوِّبْهُ: "تَسْعَدْ"، يَتَّضِحْ ما تَقْصِدُ
> أمَّا الَّذي "ما بَيْنَنا" فعُذْرَا --- وإنّ بعْدَ العُسْرِ دَوْمًا يُسْرَا
> نُومئُ للشِّعْرِ فيأتي بَرَّا --- ونطلب النّثر فيأبى سطْرَا!!
> 
> قال الناسخ: وبعد هذه الأبيات، قرأت هذه العبارة: "ابتسامة". ولم أفهم مناسبتها للسياق، فأنا أثبتُها كما هي...


أضحك الله سنك يا شيخنا الفاضل!

جاء في الحاشية المصرية على الشرح المذكور:
( "تسعد" بالرفع أتاك للدعا ................ وقبله الأمرُ التماسا وقعا
وليس للشرط فيأتي جزما ............ وليس في الجواب الجزمُ حتما
أما إبا النثر وطوعُ الشعر ............. فعجل الجواب يا ذا البرِ
شعرا أردتَ أو قصيدا أو رجزْ ......... أما الإباء مطلقا فلم يُجَزْ
 ............. ابتسامة )
أما ما استشكله الشارح من  ورود الابتسامة في الموضع المذكور، فلعل المؤلف بعد تحريره لمحل النزاع فرح فرحا عظيما فعبر عن شعوره؛ كما فعل الإمام مسلم عند إيراد أثر يحيى بن أبي كثير "لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسد"، وكما حكي عن أبي عبيد أنه كان يبيت فرحا لا يستطيع النوم إذا وضع الفائدة في كتابه "الغريب المصنف".

----------


## الأعرابي

أرى أنني سقطتُ من قعر القفة ،كما يقولون!!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أرى أنني سقطتُ من قعر القفة ،كما يقولون!!!


لم تسقط من قعر القفة (كما يقولون!) يا أخي الفاضل !
وغاية ما هنالك أنني أنتظر اجتماع الجوابات قبل ذكر الملاحظات.

وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## الأعرابي

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## زوجة وأم

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زوجة وأم  
> _بسم الله
> 
> (فَرُبَّ مُتَسَاهِلٍ جَعَلَ ذَرِيْعَةً لِتَسَاهُلِهِ كَمَالَ أَهْلِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، لِلتَّكْرِيمِ بِكُلِّ فَضِيْلَةٍ أَو خَارِقَةٍ رُوِيَّتْ فِي حَقِّهِ لِمَا لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مِنْ مَرْفُوعِ الذِّكْرِ وَمَحْمُودِ الْمَقَامِ. لَكِنَّ فِي تَحْرِيْمِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْكَذِبَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدُّ الْفَاصِلُ بَيْنَ تَعَلُّقٍ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ ثَابِتًا فِي حَقِّهِ حَقِيْقَةً، وَتَعَلُّقٍ غَيْرَ مَشْرُوعٍ وَسِِيْلَتُهُ فَضَلَّ مَزْعُومًا يَلْزَمُ دَفُعُهُ وَالْإِسْتِغْنَ  اءُ عَنْهُ )_
> 
> يرجى النظر في المعلم بالحمرة، كما يفضل الاستعانة بما سبق من إرشادات.


بارك الله فيكم
لم أفهم الخطأ في (ذريعة) و(فضيلة)
فقد راجعت كل تصحيحاتك للآخرين وكان ضبظهم لها كضبطي 
أو ربما فاتني شيء؟

----------


## زوجة وأم

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العقيدة  
> _محاولة أخرى والله المستعان
> 
> (( قَولُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيْلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الْـخَْتْنِ صِهْرَهُ مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمَرْضِى الْأَخْلَاقِ، لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بِنْ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ - صَلَّي اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَامِهِ، فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ والصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ هَدَاهُ اللهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ. وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- وَعِظَةٌ لمن ينشأ الأصهار من الأختان وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ )).
> 
> لم أفهم الجزء الذي تحته خط فتركته_ 
> 
> الجزء الذي تحته خط فيه تحريف، وصوابه (يشنأ) من (الشنآن) وهو البغض.
> ...


بارك الله فيكم
لم يتضح لي الخطأ في ضبطي لكلمة "دليل"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيكم
> لم أفهم الخطأ في (ذريعة) و(فضيلة)
> فقد راجعت كل تصحيحاتك للآخرين وكان ضبظهم لها كضبطي 
> أو ربما فاتني شيء؟


ليس خطأ محضا، وإنما العادة جرت بترك ضبط ياء المد للتفريق بينها وبين الياء الساكنة غير الممدودة؛ يعني مثلا (عَيْن) بوضع سكون على الياء، أما (يُعِينُ) فبترك ذلك.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيكم
> لم يتضح لي الخطأ في ضبطي لكلمة "دليل"


مثل المشاركة السابقة.

----------


## زوجة وأم

بارك الله فيكم
أرغب في المواصلة

----------


## زوجة وأم

وضحت
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## زوجة وأم

> وهذه فقرة جديدة للضبط والشكل
> 
> قال العلامة أبو بكر الباقلاني رحمه الله:
> 
> (( وقد وصفنا أيضا فيما سلف ما كانت عليه أحوال سلف الأمة من إعظام القرآن وأهله وأخذهم أنفسهم بتحفظه وإجلال مؤديه إليهم وبذلهم أنفسهم وأموالهم في نصرته وتثبيت أمره وتصديق ما جاء به والخنوع لموجبه وأن ذلك أجمع يمنع في وضع العادة وما عليه الفطرة من ضياع شيء من كتاب الله تعالى وإدخال زيادة فيه يشدك أمرها ويخفى على الناس حال المتلبس بها. ولقد أخرج الصحابة ظهور القرآن بينهم وشهرته فيهم وشدة تعليم الرسول وتعلمهم إياه ومداومتهم على ذلك وجعله ديدنا وشعارا إلى ضرب المثل به وإقرائه بما شهر تعليم الرسول له على وجهه وترتيبه الذي لا يجوز ويسوغ مخالفته وتقديم مؤخر منه أو تأخير مقدم )).


محاولة
بسم الله

قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْبَاقِلَّانِي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ:
(( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ الْقُرْآنِ وِأَهْلِهِ، وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلَالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَبَذْلِهِم أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي نُصْرَتِهِ، وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ، وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ، وَالْخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ فِي وَضْعِ الْعَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الْفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيْءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالَى، وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا، وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالُ الْمُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ الْقُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُم، وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ، وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ، وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلَى ضَرْبِ الْمَثَلِ بِهِ، وَإِقْرَائُهُ بِمَا شَهَرَ تَعْلِيمُ الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَلَيْسَ في الأُمَّةِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ .............. في الفَضْلِ وَالـمَعْرُوفِ كَالصِّدِّيقِ
> وَبَعْدَهُ الفَارُوقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ افْتِرَا .............. وَبَعْدَهُ عُثْمَانُ فَاتْرِكِ الْمِرَا
> وَبَعْدُ فَالفَضْلُ حَقِيقًا فَاسْمَعِ .............. نِظَامَ هَذَا لِلْبَطِينِ الأَنْزَعِ
> مُجَدِّلُ الأَبْطَالِ مَاضِي الْعَزْمِ .............. مُفَرِّجُ الأَوْجَالِ وَافي الْحَزْمِ
> وَافي النَّدَى مُبْدِي الهُدَى مُرْدِي الْعِدَا .............. مُجْلِي الصَّدَا يَا وَيْلَ مَنْ فِيهِ اعْتِدَى
> فَحُبُّهُ كَحُبِّهِمْ حَتْمًا وَجَبْ .............. وَمَنْ تَعَدَّى أَوْ قَلا فَقَدْ كَذَبْ
> 
> و هذه كانت أولَ محاولةٍ، فالله المستعان لربما تنتهي عندها!


ولماذا تنتهي عندها يا أخي الفاضل ؟!
إما محسنا فتزداد في إحسانك، وإما مسيئا فتتجنب إساءتك !

الأحمر سبق قلم ، والأزرق يحتمل وجها آخر.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أختار الشقيقَ يا شقيقي ***** والله أولى بالتوفيق 
> 
> *وَلَيْسَ فِي الأُمَّةِ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ .............. فِي الْفَضْلِ وَالْمَعْرُوفِ كاَلصِّدِّيقِ*
> *وَبَعْدَهُ الْفارُوقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ افْتِرا .............. وَبَعْدَهُ عُثْمانُ فَاتْرُكِ المِْرا*
> *وَبَعْدُ فَالْفَضْلُ حَقِيقاً فَاسْمَعِ .............. نِظامَ هَذَا لِلْبَطِينِ الأَنْزَعِ*
> *مُجًدِّلُِ الأَبْطالِ ماضِي الْعَزْمِ .............. مُفَرِّجُِ الأَوْجالِ واِفي الْحَزْمِ*
> *وَافِي النَّدَى مُبْدِي الهُدَى مُرْدِي الْعِدَا .............. مُجْلِي الصَّدَا يَا وَيْلَ مَنْ فِيْهِ اعْتَدَى*
> *فَحُبُّهُ كَحُبِّهِمْ حَتْماً وَجَبْ .............. وَمَنْ تَعَدَّى أَوْ قَلاَ فَقَدْ كَذَبْ*


راجع المشاركة السابقة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> محاولة
> بسم الله
> 
> قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْبَاقِلَّانِي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ:
> (( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ الْقُرْآنِ وِأَهْلِهِ، وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلَالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَبَذْلِهِم أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي نُصْرَتِهِ، وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ، وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ، وَالْخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ فِي وَضْعِ الْعَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الْفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيْءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالَى، وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا، وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالُ الْمُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ الْقُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُم، وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ، وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ، وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلَى ضَرْبِ الْمَثَلِ بِهِ، وَإِقْرَائُهُ بِمَا شَهَرَ تَعْلِيمُ الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ ))


يرجى مراجعة أول مشاركة في هذه الصفحة ( المشاركة 321 )

وقد تأملت كلام الباقلاني الآن، وأشعر أن كلمة ( يشدك ) محرفة عن كلمة أخرى قريبة من معنى (يخفى)، ولكن لم يسعفني الذهن الكليل باقتراح سائغ.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> يرجى مراجعة أول مشاركة في هذه الصفحة ( المشاركة 321 )


قمت بالمقارنة بينهما ووجدت الاختلافات التالية:

ضبطي: حالُ المتلبس (بالضمة)
ضبط الأخ أبو حذيفة: حالَ المتلبس (بالفتحة)
أيها صحيح ؟


ضبطي: وَإِقْرَائُهُ (قمتَ بتعليمها باللون الأحمر فهل هذا يعني أن ضبطي خطأ؟ فإذا كان كذلك فلماذا؟ ظننته معطوفًا على "ظهور" مثل "شهرته" و"شدة تعليم" .. إلخ
الأخ أبو حذيفة: وَإِقْرَائِهِ 


ضبطي: شَهَرَ
الأخ أبو حذيفة: شُهِرَ
أيّها صحيح؟


وما الخطأ في ضبط اسم الباقلاني؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا يوجد خطأ في ضبط اسم الباقلاني، وإنما المقصود إغفال ضبط الياء منه.

الصواب (حالُ)
الصواب (إقرائِهِ) عطفا على ضرب المثل.
الصواب (شُهِر)

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> يرجى مراجعة أول مشاركة في هذه الصفحة ( المشاركة 321 )
> 
> وقد تأملت كلام الباقلاني الآن، وأشعر أن كلمة ( يشدك ) محرفة عن كلمة أخرى قريبة من معنى (يخفى)، ولكن لم يسعفني الذهن الكليل باقتراح سائغ.


ربما تكون (يَسْتَرِكُّ).
من الرَّكَاكَة.
لاحظت ذلك في مشاركات بعض الإخوة عن نفس الكلمة، لكن لا يحضرني مكانها.

----------


## الأعرابي

قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَاقِلاَّني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ: 
(( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ القُرْآنِ وِأَهْلِهِ وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفَسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ وَبَذِلِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ في نُصْرَتِهِ وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَالخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ في وَضْعِ العَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالى وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالُ المُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ القُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلى ضَرْبِ المَثَلِ بِهِ وَإِقْرَائِهِ بِمَا شُهِرَ تَعْلِيمَ الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ )). 
هذا، و بالله التوفيق

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

> الشقيقَ اخترْ ياشقيقْ ***** والله أحقُّ بالتوفيقْ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قد أبدلت "نظامَ" بنظامِ يا أستاذ. أما "حتماً" فلم يظهر لي فيها وجه آخر مع أن أخانا الأعرابي ضبطها كضبطي ولم تلونها بالأزرق، إلا إذا كنت تقصد أن التنوين يُجعل على الحرف الذي يسبق الألف، فالله أعلم.
وغفر الله لي ولك وتاب علي وعليك .آمين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إلا إذا كنت تقصد أن التنوين يُجعل على الحرف الذي يسبق الألف، فالله أعلم.


نعم هذا ما أقصده يا أخي الفاضل، ولذا لونتها بالأزرق لا الأحمر.



> وغفر الله لي ولك وتاب علي وعليك .آمين


وإياك يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## نور القلب

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا، وبارك فيكم.

وهذا نص جديد من سلم الوصول مناظر للنص الذي نقل من السفارينية:
وبعده الخليفة الشفيق ................. نعم نقيب الأمة الصديق
ذاك رفيق المصطفى في الغار ........... شيخ المهاجرين والأنصار
وهو الذي بنفسه تولى ................. جهاد من عن الهدى تولى
ثانيه في الفضل بلا ارتياب ............. الصادع الناطق بالصواب
أعني به الشهم أبا حفص عمر ............ من ظاهر الدين القويم ونصر
الصارم المنكي على الكفار .................. وموسع الفتوح في الأمصار
ثالثهم عثمان ذو النورين ............. ذو الحلم والحيا بغير مين
بحر العلوم جامع القرآن ................ منه استحت ملائك الرحمن
بايع عنه سيد الأكوان ............... بكفه في بيعة الرضوان
والرابع ابن عم خير الرسل ............ أعني الإمام الحق ذا القدر العلي
مبيد كل خارجي مارق ............. وكل خب رافضي فاسق
من كان للرسول في مكان ............ هارون من موسى بلا نكران
لا في نبوة فقد قدمت ما ............ يكفي لمن من سوء ظن سلما

المطلوب:
1- ضبط المتن بالشكل ضبطا تاما (جميع الحروف)
2- وضع علامات الترقيم المناسبة.
3- التعليق على ما يحتاج إلى تعليق.

----------


## زوجة وأم

بسم الله
 
وَبَعْدَهُ الخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِّدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ المُصْطَفَى فِي الغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الـمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنْصَارِ
وَهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الهُدَى تَوَلَّى 
ثَانِيهِ فِي الفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابٍ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرَ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ القَوِيمَ وَنَصَرَ
الصَّارِمُ الـمَّنْكِيُّ عَلَى الكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوَسَّعُ الفُتُوحِ في الأَمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الحِلْمِ وَالحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنٍ
بَحْرُ العُلُومِ جَامِعُ القُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
وَالرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الإِمَامَ الحَّقَ ذَا القَدْرِ العَلِيِّ
مُبِيدُ كُلِّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقٍ ............. وَكُلِّ خَبٍّ رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقٍ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلرَّسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍ سَلِمَا

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

وَبَعْدَهُ الخـَلِيفَةُ الشَفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ المـُصْطَفَى فِي الغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ المـُهَاجِرِينَ والأَنْصَارِ
وَهُوَ الذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنْ الهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيهُ فِي الفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيابِ ............. الصَادِعُ النَاطِقُ بِالصَوَابِ
أًعْنِي بِهِ الشَهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرَ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِينَ القَوِيمَ وَنَصَرَ
الصَارِمُ المـَنْكِيُّ عَلَى الكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِّعَ الفُتُوحِ فِي الأمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمُ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الحِلْمِ وَالحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
بَحْرُ العُلُومِ جَامِعُ القُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
وَالرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الإمَامَ الحـَقَّ ذَا القَدَرِ العَلِيِّ
مُبِيدَ كُلَّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقِ ............. وَكُلَّ خُبٍّ رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلْرَسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا


هذه مشاركتي معكم، لأول مرّة أجرب هذا الشيء، سبحان الله، لم أظن أن التشكيل فيه مشقة ويأخذ كل هذا الوقت !

أخوكم مبتدئي فوحدة فوحدة عليه أرجو لو تبينون لي مع الخطأ سببه
: )*

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إذا كان مسموحاً لي بالمشاركة , فهذه مشاركتي :

وَبَعْدَهُ الخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِّدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ المُصْطَفَى فِي الغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ المُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنْصَارِ
وَهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنْ ( 1 ) الهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيهِ فِي الفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابٍ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرَ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ القَوِيمَ وَنَصَرَ
الصَّارِمَ المُنْكِي عَلَى الكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوَسِّعَ الفُتُوحِ فِي الأَمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الحِلْمِ وَالحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ ( 2 )
بَحُْر العُلُومِ جَامِعُ القُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
وَالرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الإِمَامَ الحَقَّ ذَا القَدْرِ العَلِيِّ
مُبِيدَ كُلِّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقٍ ............. وَكُلِّ خَبٍّ ( 3 )  رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلرَّسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا 
______________________________  ____________________
( 1 )[ساكنة تُكسر لفظاً لالتقاء الساكنين ]
(2) [ علامتها تنوين الكسر , ولكن للوزن تُكتب كسرة ].
( 3 ) [ بفتح الخاء تعني: الخدَّاع , وبكسرها: الخِدَاع ] .

----------


## زوجة وأم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أختي بنت الأكرمين
بعض التعليقات على تعليقاتك : )




> ( 1 )[ساكنة تُكسر لفظاً لالتقاء الساكنين ]



قمت بوضع الكسرة بدل السكون لأني ظننته يُكتب أيضا وليس لفظًا فقط

هل التشكيل في القرآن يختلف عن غيره
لأني أرى الكسرة مكتوبة عند التقاء الساكنين
ننتظر من الشيخ أبي مالك التصحيح والإفادة






> (2) [ علامتها تنوين الكسر , ولكن للوزن تُكتب كسرة ].





توقعت ذلك ولكنني لم أكن متأكدة لأن قراءتي للشعر قليلة
كما أنني لا أعرف أحكامه
لهذا كنت مترددة في المشاركة في ضبط أبيات الشعر ولكن قلت أحاول

----------


## الأعرابي

ما لشيخنا العوضي يُجانب مشاركتي؟!

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=353

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معذرة يا شيخنا الفاضل، فلم أنتبه لها




> قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَاقِلاَّني رَحِمَهُ اللهُ: 
> (( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ القُرْآنِ وِأَهْلِهِ وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفَسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ وَبَذِلِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ في نُصْرَتِهِ وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَالخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ في وَضْعِ العَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالى وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالُ المُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ القُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلى ضَرْبِ المَثَلِ بِهِ وَإِقْرَائِهِ بِمَا شُهِرَ تَعْلِيمَ الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ )). 
> هذا، و بالله التوفيق


تعليمُ

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

أختي الفاضلة زوجة وأم -حفظها الله- 

ما أكتبه من ملاحظات لا تأخذيه كقواعد تقيِّمين بناءً عليها عملك ,

فمن عادتي أن أعرض "اعتقاداتي الشخصية" وكأنها قواعد لغوية , وقد أكون مجانبة فيها للصواب تماماً .

وطالما قد اعتنيتِ بقراءة تعليقاتي , فأود أن أوضح أكثر في التعليق الثالث :

وهو أن الصحيح في وصف الشخص المخادع أن نقول ( خب ) بفتح الخاء وبكسرها , والكسر هو الأشهر في الاستخدام .

أما إن أردنا المصدر ( الخِداع ) ففي هذه الحالة نكسرها .

وبارك الله فيك وزادنا وإياك علماً

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

قَال المَرْعَشِيّ في تقدمة تَرْتِيب العُلُوم:
(( اعلموا ... أَنّه كَان يوجد في كُلّ قَرْن من القُرُون المَاضِيَة من هذه الأُمَّة طائفة من العُلَمَاء المُؤَلِّفين وَالأَعْلَام المُحَقِّقين، وَخَلَا الآن من أَمْثَالهمْ الجَوَانِب،وَخَ  لَف الأُسُود في غَابَاتهَا الأرانب، أترون أَنّ ذَا من خَوَاص الأزمنة وَغَلَبَة البَلَادَة على طِبَاع أَوَاخِر هذه الأُمَّة، بل المَنْقُول من سِيرهمْ وَالمُتَبَادَر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أَنّهمْ تناولوا مُتُون الفُنُون المُعْتَبَرَة وَهِيَ مَسَائِلهَا المَشْهُورَة ... فَسَال إِلَى تَجَاوِيف صُدُورهمْ من كُلّ فَنّ جَدْوَل، فَصَار مُلْتَقَى الجداول بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُون فَوَائِد، فأنشأوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وأدرجوا تِلْك الفَوَائِد، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَة وجعلوا لِلْشُرُوح حَوَاشِي دَقِيقَة، حتى صَار لِبَعْض المُتُون حَاشِيَة على حَاشِيَة على شَرْحه، وَنَظَم أَصْحَابهمْ كَثِيرًا من تِلْك المُتُون وَالشُرُوح والحواشي في سِلْك المُذَاكَرَة، فَثَقُل الحِمْل وطالت المَسَافَة حِين قَلّ الزَاد وهزلت الرَاحِلَة، فآل أَمْر الطَلَبَة إِلَى أَنْ تركوا بَعْض الفُنُون المُعْتَبَرَة رَأْسًا ومن بَعْضهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يريدون تَنَاوُله أولا مع الشُرُوح والحواشي، فَلَا تفْرَغ أَذْهَانهمْ من تَخَيُّل المَبَاحِث المُتَشَعِّبَة والاحْتِمَالَات المُشَتَّتَة وَالأَقْوَال المضطربة لِفَهْم المَسَائِل المَشْهُورَة وَجَمْعهَا في الخِزَانَة، وهذا خِلَاف مَا عَلِيه السَلَف )).

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

وَبَعْده الخَلِيفَة الشَفِيق ................. نِعْم نَقِيب الأُمَّة الصديق
ذَاك رَفِيق المصطفى في الغَار ........... شَيْخ المُهَاجِرين وَالأَنْصَار
وهو الذي بِنَفْسِهِ تولى ................. جِهَاد من عن الهُدَى تولى
ثَانِيه في الفَضْل بِلَا ارْتِيَاب ............. الصَادِع النَاطِق بِالصَوَاب
أعني به الشَهْم أَبَا حَفْص عُمَر ............ من ظاهر الدِين القَوِيم وَنَصَر
الصَارِم المُنْكِي على الكُفَّار .................. وَمُوَسِّع الفُتُوح في الأَمْصَار
ثَالِثهمْ عُثْمَان ذو النُورين ............. ذو الحِلْم وَالحَيَا بِغَيْر مَيْن
بَحْر العُلُوم جَامِع القرآن ................ منه استحت مَلَائِك الرحمن
بَايَع عَنْه سَيِّد الأَكْوَان ............... بِكَفِّهِ في بَيْعَة الرِضْوَان
وَالرَابِع ابن عَمّ خَيْر الرُسْل ............ أَعْنِي الإِمَام الحَقّ ذَا القَدْر العَلِي
مُبِيد كُلّ خَارِجِي مَارِق ............. وَكُلّ خِبّ رَافِضِي فَاسِق
من كَان لِلْرَسُول في مَكَان ............ هَارُون من مُوْسَى بِلَا نُكْرَان
لَا في نبوة فَقَد قدمت مَا ............ يِكْفِي لِمَن من سُوء ظَنّ سلما

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَال المَرْعَشِيّ في تقدمة تَرْتِيب العُلُوم:
> (( اعلموا ... أَنّه كَان يوجد في كُلّ قَرْن من القُرُون المَاضِيَة من هذه الأُمَّة طائفة من العُلَمَاء المُؤَلِّفين وَالأَعْلَام المُحَقِّقين، وَخَلَا الآن من أَمْثَالهمْ الجَوَانِب،وَخَ  لَف الأُسُود في غَابَاتهَا الأرانب، أترون أَنّ ذَا من خَوَاص الأزمنة وَغَلَبَة البَلَادَة على طِبَاع أَوَاخِر هذه الأُمَّة، بل المَنْقُول من سِيرهمْ وَالمُتَبَادَر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أَنّهمْ تناولوا مُتُون الفُنُون المُعْتَبَرَة وَهِيَ مَسَائِلهَا المَشْهُورَة ... فَسَال إِلَى تَجَاوِيف صُدُورهمْ من كُلّ فَنّ جَدْوَل، فَصَار مُلْتَقَى الجداول بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُون فَوَائِد، فأنشأوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وأدرجوا تِلْك الفَوَائِد، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَة وجعلوا لِلْشُرُوح حَوَاشِي دَقِيقَة، حتى صَار لِبَعْض المُتُون حَاشِيَة على حَاشِيَة على شَرْحه، وَنَظَم أَصْحَابهمْ كَثِيرًا من تِلْك المُتُون وَالشُرُوح والحواشي في سِلْك المُذَاكَرَة، فَثَقُل الحِمْل وطالت المَسَافَة حِين قَلّ الزَاد وهزلت الرَاحِلَة، فآل أَمْر الطَلَبَة إِلَى أَنْ تركوا بَعْض الفُنُون المُعْتَبَرَة رَأْسًا ومن بَعْضهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يريدون تَنَاوُله أولا مع الشُرُوح والحواشي، فَلَا تفْرَغ أَذْهَانهمْ من تَخَيُّل المَبَاحِث المُتَشَعِّبَة والاحْتِمَالَات المُشَتَّتَة وَالأَقْوَال المضطربة لِفَهْم المَسَائِل المَشْهُورَة وَجَمْعهَا في الخِزَانَة، وهذا خِلَاف مَا عَلِيه السَلَف )).


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لماذا تركت كثيرا من الكلمات بغير ضبط؟
لعلك تعيد المحاولة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وَبَعْده الخَلِيفَة الشَفِيق ................. نِعْم نَقِيب الأُمَّة الصديق
> ذَاك رَفِيق المصطفى في الغَار ........... شَيْخ المُهَاجِرين وَالأَنْصَار
> وهو الذي بِنَفْسِهِ تولى ................. جِهَاد من عن الهُدَى تولى
> ثَانِيه في الفَضْل بِلَا ارْتِيَاب ............. الصَادِع النَاطِق بِالصَوَاب
> أعني به الشَهْم أَبَا حَفْص عُمَر ............ من ظاهر الدِين القَوِيم وَنَصَر
> الصَارِم المُنْكِي على الكُفَّار .................. وَمُوَسِّع الفُتُوح في الأَمْصَار
> ثَالِثهمْ عُثْمَان ذو النُورين ............. ذو الحِلْم وَالحَيَا بِغَيْر مَيْن
> بَحْر العُلُوم جَامِع القرآن ................ منه استحت مَلَائِك الرحمن
> بَايَع عَنْه سَيِّد الأَكْوَان ............... بِكَفِّهِ في بَيْعَة الرِضْوَان
> ...


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
راجع المشاركة السابقة

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

بارك الله فيك أبا مالك

----------


## محمد أمنزوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد*
*فقد اطلعت في هذا اليوم فقط على فقرات من الموضوع الشيّق لأخينا أبي مالك العوضي* *الضبط والشكل .. تدريبات للترقي في لغة العرب*
*وحبذا لو تخصص جائزة رمزية للمشاركين المتميزين في هذا الموضوع بشرط:*
*1-* *أن تعطى على* *المشاركة الأولى** في ضبط كل نص جديد*
*2-* *أن يرشح لها مبدئيا من يرتكب* *أقل من خطأين*
*وذلك من أجل حث المشاركين على* *التثبّت** من ضبطهم قبل إضافة المشاركة*

*وبخصوص مشاركة الأخ العوضي:*
*وقد تأملت كلام الباقلاني الآن، وأشعر أن كلمة ( يشدك ) محرفة عن كلمة أخرى قريبة**من معنى (يخفى)، ولكن لم يسعفني الذهن الكليل باقتراح سائغ**.*
*فإن في نص الباقلاني عبارات قد تبدو قلقة في أول قراءة، غير أنه يمكن إزالة ذلك عنها باستعمال علامات الترقيم الحديثة كما تلاحظون في محاولتي المتواضعة*
*((* *وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا**كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الأُمَّةِ، مِنْ إِعْظَامِ القُرْآنِ وَأَهْلِهِ،**وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُّظِهِ وَإِجْلالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيْهِمْ،* *وَبَذِلِهِمْ**أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ في نُصْرَتِهِ وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ**وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَالخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ، وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ**يَمْنَعُ - في وَضْعِ العَادَةِ وَمَا عَلَيْهِ الفِطْرَةُ- مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيءٍ مِنْ* *كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالى وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَادَةٍ فِيهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا وَيَخْفَى* *عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالُ المُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَّحَابَةَ ظُهُورُ**القُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ، وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَّسُولِ* *وَتَعَلُّمِهُمْ إِيَّاهُ، وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا* *وَشِعَارًا، إِلى ضَرْبِ المَثَلِ بِهِ وَإِقْرَائِهِ بِمَا شُهِرَ تَعْلِيمُ* *الرَّسُولِ لَهُ عَلى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ* *مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَّمٍ**.))* *.*

*أما قوله "يَشُدُّكَ" فيبدو لي أنها في محلها إذا حمّلناها معنى يَستوقِفُك أو يَلْفِتُ انتباهَك*
*وبالمناسبة** أقترح أن يذكر مصدر النص عند تقديمه في المرة الأولى*

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

مـا شاء الله ... موضوع مميّز - جزاكم الله كلّ خير

----------


## سيفُ محمد

*جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك الله فيكم 
وهل يمكن أن يشترك طالب مبتدئ جدًا ويجهل الكثير 
أم إنَّ في هذا إجهاد على أخينا الكريم 
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يمكنك الاشتراك يا أخي الكريم، وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## سيفُ محمد

*قَالَ العلَّامَةُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَاقْلَانِي رَحِمَهُ اللهُ:

(( وَقَدْ وَصَفْنَا أَيْضًا فِيمَا سَلَفَ مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْوَالُ سَلَفِ الأُمَّةِ مِنْ إِعْظَامِ القُرْآنِ وَأَهْلِهِ وَأَخْذِهِمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِتَحَفُظِهِ وَإِجْلَالِ مُؤَدِّيهِ إِلَيّهِمْ وَبِذْلَهُمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي نُصْرَتِهِ وَتَثْبِيتِ أَمْرِهِ وَتَصْدِيقِ مَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَالخُنُوعِ لِمُوجِبِهِ 
وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ أَجْمَعَ يَمْنَعُ فِي وَضْعِ العَادِةِ وَمَا عَلَيِّهِ الفِطْرَةُ مِنْ ضَيَاعِ شَيءٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ تَعَالَى وَإِدْخَالِ زِيَّادَةٍ فِيِهِ يَشُدُّكَ أَمْرُهَا وَيَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ حَالَ المُتَلَبِّسِ بِهَا. وَلَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الصَحَابَةُ ظُهُورُ الْقُرْآنِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَشُهْرَتُهُ فِيهِمْ وَشِدَّةُ تَعْلِيمِ الرَسُولِ وَتَعَلُّمُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ وَمُدَاوَمَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَعْلُهُ دَيْدَنًا وَشِعَارًا إِلَى ضَرْبِ المَثَلِ بِهِ وَإقْرَائِهِ بِمَا شُهِرَ تَعْلِيمُ الرَسُولِ لَهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَتَرْتِيبِهِ الَّذِي لَا يَجُوزُ وَيَسُوغُ مُخَالَفَتُهُ وَتَقْدِيمُ مُؤَخَّرٍ مِنْهُ أَوْ تَأْخِيرُ مُقَدَمِ )).*
*تخيل يا مولانا أنني أخطأت عشر أخطاء في هذا المقطع وأعتقد أنه أسهل مقطع 
هذا إن سلم الآن بعدما عدلته
جزاكم الله خيرًا سأحاول في الباقي*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثلاثة أخطاء فقط يا أخي الفاضل، وليس هذا بأسهل مقطع، بل فيه صعوبة.
ولا تنزعج من الخطأ؛ لأن كل خطأ تقع فيه يساوي معلومة جديدة تتعلمها.

----------


## سيفُ محمد

> ثلاثة أخطاء فقط يا أخي الفاضل، وليس هذا بأسهل مقطع، بل فيه صعوبة.
> ولا تنزعج من الخطأ؛ لأن كل خطأ تقع فيه يساوي معلومة جديدة تتعلمها.


هكذا أصبحوا ثلاثة عشر خطأ (ابتسامة)
هذا المقطع بعد التعديل ومقارنته بمقطع لأحد الإخوة ممن أثنيت على تشكيلهم للمقطع يا مولانا 
المشكلة في إنني أعرف القاعدة ولكن وسط الكلام يقع مني التطبيق 
وأنا لا أنزعج من الخطأ بل والله فقط أقدر مجهودكم وتدقيقكم والمستوى المتقدم للمشتركين هنا 
فمعلوم أنَّ المعلم إذا كان في مجموعة فيها المتقدم وفيها المبتدئ يتعب تعبًا كبيرًا ليعلم هذا وذاك ويتابع هذا وذاك 
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا وجزاكم الله عنَّا خيرا

----------


## أمة الستير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
شكر الله سعيكم وبارك جهدكم ،موضوع مميز،جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم.
فضلا ،هل يمكنني المشاركة ؟ 
وكيف يتم ذلك؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن أن يشارك أي عضو، وطريقة المشاركة أن يختار نصا من النصوص السابقة ويحاول أن يضبطه ضبطا تاما من غير أن ينظر إلى مشاركات الإخوة، ويمكنه أن يستعين بالمعجم.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :*
*وَبَعْدَهُ : الْخَلِيْفَةُ الشَّفِيْقُ .................** نِعْمَ نَقِيْبُ الأُمَّةِ* *((** الْصِّدِّيْقُ* *))*
*ذَاْكَ رَفِيْقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِيْن  َ* *وَالأَنْصَارِ*
*وَهْوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى : ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى* *تَوَلَّى*
*ثَانِيْهِ فِي الفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ* *بِالصَّوَابِ*
*أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ : أَبَا حَفْصٍ* *((** عُمَرْ* *))** ..... مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الْدِّيْنَ* *الْقَوِيْمَ وَنَصَرْ*
*الصَّارِمَ الْمُنْكِي عَلَى الْكُفََّّارِ**...............* *وَمُوْسِعَ الْفُتُوْحِ فِي الأَمْصَارِ*
*ثَالِثُهُمْ :* *((**عُثْمَانُ* *))** ذُو النُّوْرَيْنِ**...........* *ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
*بَحْرُ العُلُوْمِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ**...............* *مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الْرَّحْمَنِ*
*بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الأَكْوَانِ**...............* *بِكَفِّهِ فِي : بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ*
*وَالْرَابِعُ :* *((* *ابْنُ عَمِّ* *))* *خَيْرِ**الرُّسْلِ ....... أَعْنِي الإِمَامَ الْحَقَّ ذَا الْقَدْرِ الْعَلِي*
*مُبِيْدُ كُلِّ* *خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقِ ............. وَكُلِّ خِبٍّ رَافِضِيٍ فَاسِقِ*
*مَنْ كَانَ لِلْرَّسُوْلِ* *فِي مَكَانِ : ............ هَارُوْنَ مِنْ مُوْسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ*
*لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ ، فَقَدْ* *قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يِكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوْءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :*
> *وَبَعْدَهُ : الْخَلِيْفَةُ الشَّفِيْقُ .................** نِعْمَ نَقِيْبُ الأُمَّةِ* *((** الْصِّدِّيْقُ* *))*
> *ذَاْكَ رَفِيْقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِيْن  َ* *وَالأَنْصَارِ*
> *وَهْوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى : ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى* *تَوَلَّى*
> *ثَانِيْهِ فِي الفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ* *بِالصَّوَابِ*
> *أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ : أَبَا حَفْصٍ* *((** عُمَرْ* *))** ..... مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الْدِّيْنَ* *الْقَوِيْمَ وَنَصَرْ*
> *الصَّارِمَ الْمُنْكِي عَلَى الْكُفََّّارِ**...............* *وَمُوْسِعَ الْفُتُوْحِ فِي الأَمْصَارِ*
> *ثَالِثُهُمْ :* *((**عُثْمَانُ* *))** ذُو النُّوْرَيْنِ**...........* *ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ*
> *بَحْرُ العُلُوْمِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ**...............* *مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الْرَّحْمَنِ*
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا: جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك، ضبطك حسن جيد.
ثانيا: جرت العادة في الضبط أن تترك حروف المد بغير شكل؛ مثل ألف (قال) وواو (يقول) وياء (يبيع).
ثالثا: راجع المعلم بالحمرة، مع النظر في المعلم بالزرقة.

----------


## أمة الستير

قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِي فِي < الْإِشَارَاتُ الْإِلَهِيَةُ إِلَى الْمَبَاحِثِ الْأُصُولِيَّةِ > :
(( وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ ،مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ،وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ،وَثَمَرُتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ. أََمَّا إِنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ، فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوْضُوعُ لَِرعَايَةِ الْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ؛ وَانْتِظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ. وَالْفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ. لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ ؛ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ، فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ؛ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعُةُ وَالْعَدْلُ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الْوَاجِبِ تَعْظِيمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الْوَارِدِ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ، يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْعِبَادَاتِ وَالْعَادَاتِ. فَامْتَثَالُهُ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي الْعَادَاتِ ؛بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضِهمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْتِزَامِ الْإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ. وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ؛ فَلِأَنَّ الْفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللَّهِ وَأَوَامِرُهُ، فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا ؛كَانَ مُطِيعًا ،وَمَن ْكاَنَ مُطِيعًا ؛كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ )).

معذرة ،لا أعرف مكان همزة الوصل على لوحة المفاتيح.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ نَجْمُ الدِّينِ الطُّوفِي فِي < الْإِشَارَاتُ الْإِلَهِيَةُ إِلَى الْمَبَاحِثِ الْأُصُولِيَّةِ > :
> (( وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: الْفِقْهُ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ ،مَادَّتُهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ ،وَغَايَتُهَا الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعَدْلُ ،وَثَمَرُتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ. أََمَّا إِنَّهُ السِّيَاسَةُ، فَلِأَنَّ السِّيَاسَةَ هِيَ الْقَانُونُ الْمَوْضُوعُ لَِرعَايَةِ الْآدَابِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ؛ وَانْتِظَامِ الْأَحْوَالِ. وَالْفِقْهُ كَذَلِكَ. لَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ هَذَا الْقَانُونُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّرْعِ ؛ قُلْنَا: هُوَ سِيَاسَةٌ شَرْعِيَّةٌ. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ مَادَّتَهَا تَعْظِيمُ الشَّرْعِ، فَلِأَنَّ مَنْ لَا يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرْعَ؛ لَا يَرْتَبِطُ بِأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِ عِبِادَةً وَلَا عَادَةً. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ غَايَتَهَا الطَّاعُةُ وَالْعَدْلُ، فَلِأَنَّ خِطَابَ الشَّرْعِ الْوَاجِبِ تَعْظِيمُهُ بِامْتِثَالِهِ الْوَارِدِ بِالْأَحْكَامِ الْفِقْهِيَّةِ، يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالْعِبَادَاتِ وَالْعَادَاتِ. فَامْتَثَالُهُ فِي الْعِبَادَاتِ طَاعَةٌ، وَفِي الْعَادَاتِ ؛بِكَفِّ أَذَى النَّاسِ بَعْضِهمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْتِزَامِ الْإِنْصَافِ بَيْنَهُمْ. وَهُوَ طَاعَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ. وَأَمَّا إِنَّ ثَمَرَتَهَا السَّعَادَةُ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ؛ فَلِأَنَّ الْفِقْهَ شَرْعُ اللَّهِ وَأَوَامِرُهُ، فَمَنِ امْتَثَلَهَا ؛كَانَ مُطِيعًا ،وَمَن ْكاَنَ مُطِيعًا ؛كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ )).
> 
> معذرة ،لا أعرف مكان همزة الوصل على لوحة المفاتيح.


جزاكم الله خيرا، ضبط جيد .
ويرجى مراجعة المعلم بالحمرة.

----------


## أمة الستير

أَمَّا أَنَّهُ.
عِبَادَةً.
وَ أَمَّا أَنَّ
الطَّاعَةُ.
الْوَاجِبَ___الْ  َارِدَ
وَأَمَّا أَنَّ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الجواب صحيح، جزيتم خيرا.

----------


## أمة الستير

قَالَ أَبُو الحَْسَنِ الْكَرْجِيِّ القَصَّابِ فِي < نُكَتُ الْقُرْآنِ > :

(( قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَوَدَّةً} دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ وِدَادَ الخِْتْنِ صِهْرَهُ ؛مِنْ مَمْدُوحِ الْأُمُورِ وَمُرْضِيِّ الْأَخْلَاقِ ،لِأَنَّ سُفْيَانَ بْنَ حَرْبٍ كَانَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ _صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ_ عَدُوًّا قَبْلَ إِسْلَاِمِه ،فَلَمَّا صَاهَرَهُ_ وَالصِّهْرُ سَبَبٌ لِلْمَوَدَّةِ_ هَدَاهُ اللَّهُ إِلَى الْإِسْلَاِم؛ لِيَتَّصِلَ سَبَبُ وِدَادِهِ. وَفِيهِ فَضِيلَةٌ لِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ_ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ _ وَعِظَةٌ لِمَنْ يُنْشِئِ الْأَصْهَارَ مِنَ الْأَخْتَانِ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ )).

----------


## قس بن ساعده

(وهي مسائلها المشهورةُ ) بضم المشهوره أليست مضافه 

كيف أتعلم الإ عراب كم أخجل من نفسي عندما أعرب وخصوصا أني أقول الشعر أفيدوني مأجورين

----------


## سيفُ محمد

*قَالَ المِرْعَشيُّ فِي تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُومِ**:*
*(( اعْلَمُواْ ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ المَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَمَاءِ المُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالأَعْلَامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وَخَلَا الآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمْ الجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلُفَ الأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلَادِةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةُ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالمُتُبَادَرُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَفَاتِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُواْ مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبِرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائُلُهَا المَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيِفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُواْ يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فأنْشَأُواْ شُرُوحًا لهَا وَأدْرَجُواْ تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُواْ لِلشُروحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَّمَ أَصْحَابُهُم كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونِ وَالشُروحِ وَالحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةْ، فَثَقُلَ الْحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ الْمَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزُلَتِ الْرَاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُواْ بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ والْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفَرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِبَةِ وَالْاحْتِمَالَ  اتِ الْمُشَتَتَةِ وَالْأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفِهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخَزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفْ ))


أعانك الله أخي الكريم على إحصاء الأخطاء 
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما جهلنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا
*

----------


## سيفُ محمد

*قَالَ المِرْعَشيُّ فِي تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُومِ**:*
*(( اعْلَمُواْ ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرُونِ المَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَمَاءِ المُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالأَعْلَامِ المُحَقِّقِينَ، وَخَلَا الآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمْ الجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلُفَ الأُسُودَ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الأَرَانِبُ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلَادِةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةُ، بَلْ المَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالمُتُبَادَرُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَفَاتِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُواْ مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبِرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائُلُهَا المَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيِفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُواْ يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فأنْشَأُواْ شُرُوحًا لهَا وَأدْرَجُواْ تِلْكَ الفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُواْ لِلشُروحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَّمَ أَصْحَابُهُم كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونِ وَالشُروحِ وَالحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةْ، فَثَقُلَ الْحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِ الْمَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزُلَتِ الْرَاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُواْ بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ والْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفَرَغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِبَةِ وَالْاحْتِمَالَ  اتِ الْمُشَتَتَةِ وَالْأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفِهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخَزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفْ ))


أعانك الله أخي الكريم على إحصاء الأخطاء 
نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما جهلنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا
*

----------


## الحراشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وَبَعْدَه الخَلِيفَةُ الشَفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نـَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ المُصْطَفَى في الغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ المُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنَصَارِ
وَهَوُ الذي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جِهَادًا مَنْ عَنِ الهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيِهِ في الفَضْلِ بِلاَ ارْتِيَابٍ ............. الصَادِعُ النَاطِقُ بالصَوَابِ
أعْنِي به الشَهْمُ أبا حِفْصٍ عُمَرَ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِينَ القَوِيمَ وَنَصَرَ
الصَارِمُ المُنْكِي على الكُفَّارِ .................. ومُوسِعَ الفُتُوحِ في الأمصارِ
ثَالِثُهمْ عُثْمَانُ ذو النُوريْنِ ............. ذُو الحِلْمِ والحََيَا بغيرِ مَيْنٍ
بحرُ العُلومِ جَامعُ القرآنِ ................ منهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلائِكُ الرَحمَنِ
بَايِعَ عنهُ سيِّدُ الأُكْوَانِ ............... بكَّفِهِ في بَيْعَةِ الرِضْوَانِ
والرابعُ ابنُ عَمِّ خَيرِ الرُسُلِ ............ أَعْني الإمَامَ الحَقَ ذَا القَدَرِ العَلِّي
مُبيدُ كُلَ خَارِجِي مَارِقٍ ............. وَكُلَّ خِّبٍ رَافِضِي فَاسِقٍ
مَنْ كان للرسولِ في مَكَانٍ ............ هَارونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بلا نُكرَانٍ
لا في نُبُوَةٍ فقد قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكفِي لمِنْ مِنْ سُوءٍ ظَنَ سَلَمًا

الحمد لله ....

----------


## عبود الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا مبتدئ وأريد أن أتعلم الغة العربية بماذا تنصحزني أثابكم الله ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعلم اللغة العربية يكون بدراسة علومها على التدريج مع الممارسة العملية وتربية السليقة، ويمكنك تنمية السليقة بالمشاركة معنا في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## عبود الحربي

جزاك الله خير أبا مالك العوضي 
ولكن أنا لأعرف من أين تؤكل الكتف في الغة العربية
عامي في الغة العربية لوكنت في الأصل عربي
أرشدوني إلى أقرب طريق وأسهلة على مثلي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

راجع الخاص يا أخي الكريم

----------


## صالح الجسار

أخي المفضال (  أبو مالك ), أريد المشاركة معكم في الموضوع إذا سمحتم لي, ولكن أي فقرة أضبط؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اختر ما تشاء يا أخي الفاضل، والأولى أن يكون اختيارك من الأواخر.

----------


## صالح الجسار

بسم الله وعليه نتوكل:
وَبَعْدَهُ الْخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِّدِِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ
وَهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جَهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيهِ فِي الْفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ الْقَوِيمَ وَنَصَرْ
الصَّارِمَ الْمَنْكِيَّ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِّعَ الْفُتُوحِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
بَحْرُ الْعُلُومِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الْأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
والرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الْإِمَامَ الْحَقَّ ذَا الْقَدَرِ الْعَلِي
مُبِيدَ كُلَّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقِ............. وَكُلَّ خَبٍّ رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلرَّسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا
وفقنا الله وإياكم شيخنا المفضال.

----------


## صالح الجسار

عندما أكتب مع الشدة (فتحة) تظهر لي بعد اعتماد المشاركة ( كسرة) أجريت أربع محاولات للتعديل فلم يتغير شيء!!
ما العلة في ذلك؟!! هل المشكلة من الموقع أم من جهازي؟!! وهل مايظهر عندي يظهر عندكم أم لا؟!! تعبت من كثرة التعديل..
ملاحظة: كل شدة تكون تحتها الكسرة مباشرة فهي تعني الشدة المفتوحة أي عليها فتحة,وكل شدة تكون الكسرة الخاصة بها تحت الحرف فهي تعني الشدة المكسورة, أي تحتها كسرة...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اكتب الشدة أولا ثم الفتحة

----------


## صالح الجسار

وهذا ما أفعله عند كتابتي أكتب الشدة ثم الفتحة ولكن يظهر العكس كما ترى!!

----------


## صالح الجسار

سأحاول مرة أخرى:
بسم الله وعليه نتوكل:
وَبَعْدَهُ الْخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِّدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ
وَهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جَهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيهِ فِي الْفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ الْقَوِيمَ وَنَصَرْ
الصَّارِمَ الْمَنْكِيَّ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِّعَ الْفُتُوحِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
بَحْرُ الْعُلُومِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الْأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
والرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الْإِمَامَ الْحَقَّ ذَا الْقَدَرِ الْعَلِي
مُبِيدَ كُلَّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقِ............. وَكُلَّ خَبٍّ رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلرَّسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا

----------


## اليسير

جزاك الله خيراً ...موضوع رائع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> سأحاول مرة أخرى:
> بسم الله وعليه نتوكل:
> وَبَعْدَهُ الْخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الأُمَّةِ الصِّدِّيقُ
> ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ
> وَهُوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جَهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى تَوَلَّى
> ثَانِيهِ فِي الْفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. الصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
> أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ الْقَوِيمَ وَنَصَرْ
> الصَّارِمَ الْمَنْكِيَّ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِّعَ الْفُتُوحِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ
> ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
> ...


يرجى مراجعة المعلم بالحمرة.

----------


## ريحانة حسن

قَالَ المَرْعَشِي فِي تَقَدُمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُوم:
(( اعْلَمُوا ... أنَّهُ كانَ يوجَدُ في كُلِ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرونِ الماضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَةِ طائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَماءِ المؤلِفينَ والأعْلامَ المُحَقْقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مِنْ أمْثَالِهِمُ الجَوانِبَ، وخَلَّفَ الأسُودَ في غاباتِها الأَرَانِبَ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذا مِنْ خَواصِ الأزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَواخِرِ هَذِهِ الأمَةِ ، بَلِ المَنْقولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمُ والمُتَبَادَرُ مِنْ كَلِماتِهِم في مُؤَلَفَاتِهِم أنَّهُمُ تَناوَلوا مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا المَشْهورَة ... فَسالَ إلى تَجاويفِ صُدُورِهِمُ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍ جَدْوَلٍ، فَصارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرا، وَمَا زَالوا يَزِيدُونَ إلى الفُنُونِ فَوائِدٌ، فَأنْشَأوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوائِدَ، ومُتُونًا طَويِلَةً وَجَعَلوا لِلْشُروحِ حَواشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونَ وَالشُرُوحَ والحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحَمْلُ وطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَادُ وَهَزُلَتْ الرَاحِلَةَ، فَآَلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاولَهُ أَوَلًا مَعَ الشُرُوحِ وَالحَواشِي، فَلا تَفْرَغْ أَذْهَانِهِم مَنْ تَخَيُلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعْبَةِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتْتَةِ وَالأَقْوالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعُهَا فِي الخَزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَلَفْ )).

----------


## ريحانة حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أولا : أعتذر عن التأخر في الجواب بسبب إنقطاع الإنترنت عني والانشغال الشديد

ثانيا : أرجو تصحيح الجواب للضرورة ولفت انتباهي لجميع الأخطاء أيا كانت 

ثالثا : أتوقع تكون نسبة الخطأ كبير لأنني أول مرة أتعرض للضبط هكذا .. فصبرا علي في التعليم والله المستعان

رابعا : هناك بعض الحروف في الكلمات تركت ضبطها لجهلي أو لأنني تحيرت أأضبط أواخر الكلمات أم أسكنها .. فأرجو إفادتي في هذه النقطة وجزاكم الله خيرا


وبإذن الله مع المواظبة سأتعلم ويرتقي مستواي .. ولكن لنصبر أولا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قَالَ المَرْعَشِي فِي تَقَدُمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ العُلُوم:
> (( اعْلَمُوا ... أنَّهُ كانَ يوجَدُ في كُلِ قَرْنٍ مِنَ القُرونِ الماضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأُمَةِ طائِفَةٌ مِنَ العُلَماءِ المؤلِفينَ والأعْلامَ المُحَقْقِينَ، وخَلا الآنَ مِنْ أمْثَالِهِمُ الجَوانِبَ، وخَلَّفَ الأسُودَ في غاباتِها الأَرَانِبَ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذا مِنْ خَواصِ الأزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ البَلادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَواخِرِ هَذِهِ الأمَةِ ، بَلِ المَنْقولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمُ والمُتَبَادَرُ مِنْ كَلِماتِهِم في مُؤَلَفَاتِهِم أنَّهُمُ تَناوَلوا مُتُونَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا المَشْهورَة ... فَسالَ إلى تَجاويفِ صُدُورِهِمُ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍ جَدْوَلٍ، فَصارَ مُلْتَقَى الجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرا، وَمَا زَالوا يَزِيدُونَ إلى الفُنُونِ فَوائِدٌ، فَأنْشَأوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الفَوائِدَ، ومُتُونًا طَويِلَةً وَجَعَلوا لِلْشُروحِ حَواشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ المُتُونِ حَاشِيَةً عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ المُتُونَ وَالشُرُوحَ والحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ المُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الحَمْلُ وطَالَتِ المَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَادُ وَهَزُلَتْ الرَاحِلَةَ، فَآَلَ أَمْرُ الطَلَبَةِ إلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الفُنُونِ المُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاولَهُ أَوَلًا مَعَ الشُرُوحِ وَالحَواشِي، فَلا تَفْرَغْ أَذْهَانِهِم مَنْ تَخَيُلِ المَبَاحِثِ المُتَشَعْبَةِ والاحْتِمَالاتِ المُشَتْتَةِ وَالأَقْوالِ المُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ المَسَائِلِ المَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعُهَا فِي الخَزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَلَفْ )).


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
يرجى النظر في المعلم بالأحمر.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.



> أولا : أعتذر عن التأخر في الجواب بسبب إنقطاع الإنترنت عني والانشغال الشديد


لا بأس، أعانكم الله.



> ثانيا : أرجو تصحيح الجواب للضرورة ولفت انتباهي لجميع الأخطاء أيا كانت


 علمت على جمهرة الأخطاء بالأحمر.



> ثالثا : أتوقع تكون نسبة الخطأ كبير لأنني أول مرة أتعرض للضبط هكذا .. فصبرا علي في التعليم والله المستعان


المهم أن تصبروا أنتم على التعلم.



> رابعا : هناك بعض الحروف في الكلمات تركت ضبطها لجهلي أو لأنني تحيرت أأضبط أواخر الكلمات أم أسكنها .. فأرجو إفادتي في هذه النقطة وجزاكم الله خيرا


 هذا ليس عذرا، فلا بد من ضبط جميع الحروف في جميع الكلمات، ويمكنك الاستعانة بالبحث في المعجم؛ لأن هذا هو المقصود بالإفادة : البحث وتعلم الجديد واستفادة الضبط الصحيح.




> وبإذن الله مع المواظبة سأتعلم ويرتقي مستواي .. ولكن لنصبر أولا


إن شاء الله تصلون إلى مبتغاكم.

----------


## ريحانة حسن

شكرا لكم .. بإذن الله نكون عند حسن نظنكم 

** هل تقصد  " بالبحث في المعجم " عن طريق الإنترنت ؟

أم أي معجم تقصد ؟

----------


## ريحانة حسن

بخصوص التصحيح

1-  تُقَدِمَةِ  : هذه الكلمة أول مرة أتعرض لها وأراها وقد تعاملة معاها أنها بمعنى " مقدمة " 

2 - وَالأعْلامِ

3-  الجَوانِبُ

4- الأَرَانِبُ

5- جَدْوَلٌ : هل تصح فاعل هكذا ؟ .. وهناك ايضا فكرة أخرى برأسي وهي أن تكون " تمييز " فهل يصح ؟ وسواء كان الجواب نعم أم لا أرجو شرح الأسباب حتى يزول التشويش 

6-  فَوائِدَ : هل نعتبرها مفعول به ؟ أم مضاف إليه ؟

7-  حَاشِيَةٍ

8- وَالشُرُوحَ : مالخطأ هنا ؟ 
أليست الواو " واو عطف " والشروح " معطوف ؟
أم أن الخطأ ليس بحرف الحاء ؟

9- الحِمْلُ

10- تَفْرُغْ أَذْهَانُهُم

11- المُتَشَعَبَةِ

12-  وَجَمْعِهَا

شكرا لكم وأرجو الإسهاب في الشرح .. لأن ذلك يفيدني كثيرا في جمع معلومات في ذاكرتي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المقصود من هذا الموضوع رفع الملكة وتدريب القارئ على البحث والنظر بنفسه.
وليس المقصود منه الشرح والإطناب في بيان الأخطاء؛ لأن هذا له موضوعات أخرى ومنتديات أخرى.
فلعلكم قبل عرض الإشكال تحاولون البحث عن الجواب ( في الإنترنت أو في الشاملة أو في الكتب الورقية ... )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للرفع والإفادة ... والاستزادة.

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
وبعد,
فهذه محاولة من عضو جديد.
وَبَعْدَهُ الْخَلِيفَةُ الشَّفِيقُ ................. نِعْمَ نَقِيبُ الْأُمَّةِ الصِّدِّيقُ
ذَاكَ رَفِيقُ الْمُصْطَفَى فِي الْغَارِ ........... شَيْخُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ
وَهْوَ الَّذِي بِنَفْسِهِ تَوَلَّى ................. جِهَادَ مَنْ عَنِ الْهُدَى تَوَلَّى
ثَانِيهِ فِي الْفَضْلِ بِلَا ارْتِيَابِ ............. اَلصَّادِعُ النَّاطِقُ بِالصَّوَابِ
أَعْنِي بِهِ الشَّهْمَ أَبَا حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ ............ مَنْ ظَاهَرَ الدِّينَ الْقَوِيمَ وَنَصَرْ
اَلصَّارِمَ الْمَنْكِيْ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِعَ الْفُتُوحِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ
ثَالِثُهُمْ عُثْمَانُ ذُو النُّورَيْنِ ............. ذُو الْحِلْمِ وَالْحَيَا بِغَيْرِ مَيْنِ
بَحْرُ الْعُلُومِ جَامِعُ الْقُرْآنِ ................ مِنْهُ اسْتَحَتْ مَلَائِكُ الرَّحْمَنِ
بَايَعَ عَنْهُ سَيِّدُ الْأَكْوَانِ ............... بِكَفِّهِ فِي بَيْعَةِ الرِّضْوَانِ
وَالرَّابِعُ ابْنُ عَمِّ خَيْرِ الرُّسُلِ ............ أَعْنِي الْإِمَامَ الْحَقَّ ذَا الْقَدْرَ الْعَلِيّْ
مُبِيدَ كُلِّ خَارِجِيٍّ مَارِقِ ............. وَكُلِّ خَِبٍّ  رَافِضِيٍّ فَاسِقِ
مَنْ كَانَ لِلرَّسُولِ فِي مَكَانِ ............ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى بِلَا نُكْرَانِ
لَا فِي نُبُوَّةٍ فَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ مَا ............ يَكْفِي لِمَنْ مِنْ سُوءِ ظَنٍّ سَلِمَا

سؤال:" الْمَنْكِي" على وزن مفعول؟ وما معناها؟

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

هل للتدريباتِ من بقيةٍ حتى يستفيد من لم يشارك بعد ؟
أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لو وجدت تفاعلا فسوف أكمل التدريبات إن شاء الله.
ويمكنكم التفضل بضبط وتشكيل ما سبق حتى وإن شكله بعض الإخوة، ولا يلزم أن تنظروا إلى جوابهم قبل محاولتكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> وبعد,
> فهذه محاولة من عضو جديد.
> 
> اَلصَّارِمَ الْمَنْكِيْ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ .................. وَمُوسِعَ الْفُتُوحِ فِي الْأَمْصَارِ
> 
> سؤال:" الْمَنْكِي" على وزن مفعول؟ وما معناها؟


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
المُنْكي بوزن اسم الفاعل؛ من الفعل (أنكى)، والمسموع في العربية (نكا) الثلاثي ولم يرد فيها الرباعي، ولذلك تكلم العلماء على صحة تسمية ابن عبد الهادي كتابه (الصارم المنكي في الرد على ابن السبكي)، وأجازه بعضهم من باب المزاوجة، ولكن في أبيات الشيخ حافظ حكمي لا توجد مزاوجة.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
(( اعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيَّةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالْأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الْآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الْجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلَّفَ الْأُسُودُ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الْأَرَانِبَ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ  ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِّ الْأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ الْبَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ  أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ، بَلْ الْمَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ  وَالْمُتَبَادَر  ُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ  تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا  الْمَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ،  فَصَاَرَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى  الْفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ  الْفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُّرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَّ دَقِيقَةً،  حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الْمُتُونِ حَاشِيَّةٌ عَلَى حَاشِيَّةٍ عَلَى  شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ  وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ الْمُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الْحِمْلُ وَطَالَتِْ الْمَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزُلَتِْ الرَّاحِلَةُ،  فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ  الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلُثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا،  وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ  وَالْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفْرُغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِّبَة  ِ وَالِاحْتِمَالَ  اتِ الْمُشَتِّتَةِ وَالْأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ )).

هذه مُحاولَةٌ ( سريعةٌ ) قبل النظرِ في محاولاتِ الأخواتِ والإخوة

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

*ملاحظة :*
 
اعتمدتُ في تشكيلِي على فهميَ ــ القاصر ــ فليسَ لي في النحوِ شيءٌ غير محبتي لذلك الفن
ولم أرجع لأيِّ مصدرٍ ( سواءً أكان معاجم أو غيرها أو حتى مباحثاتِ الأخوات والإخوة )
لذا فلتغفروا الزلل ولتبينوا الخلل .. علَّي أستفيد .

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> المُنْكي بوزن اسم الفاعل؛ من الفعل (أنكى)، والمسموع في العربية (نكا) الثلاثي ولم يرد فيها الرباعي، ولذلك تكلم العلماء على صحة تسمية ابن عبد الهادي كتابه (الصارم المنكي في الرد على ابن السبكي)، وأجازه بعضهم من باب المزاوجة، ولكن في أبيات الشيخ حافظ حكمي لا توجد مزاوجة.


جزاكم الله خيرا.
عفوًا, ما معنى المزاوجة؟

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

قَالَ الْمَرْعَشِيُّ فِي تَقْدِمَةِ تَرْتِيبِ الْعُلُومِ:
(( اِعْلَمُوا ... أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُوجَدُ فِي كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنْ الْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيَةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤَلِّفِينَ وَالْأَعْلَامِ الْمُحَقِّقِينَ  ، وَخَلَا الْآنَ مِنْ أَمْثَالِهِمُ الْجَوَانِبُ، وَخَلَفَ الْأُسُودُ فِي غَابَاتِهَا الْأَرَانِبَ، أَتَرَوْنَ أَنَّ ذَا مِنْ خَوَاصِّ الْأَزْمِنَةِ وَغَلَبَةِ الْبَلَادَةِ عَلَى طِبَاعِ أَوَاخِرِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ، بَلْ الْمَنْقُولُ مِنْ سِيَرِهِمْ وَالْمُتَبَادِر  ُ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي مُؤَلَّفَاتِهِم  ْ أَنَّهُمْ تَنَاوَلُوا مُتُونَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ وَهِيَ مَسَائِلُهَا الْمَشْهُورَةُ ... فَسَالَ إِلَى تَجَاوِيفِ صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فَصَارَ مُلْتَقَى الْجَدَاوِلِ بَحْرًا، وَمَا زَالُوا يَزِيدُونَ إِلَى الْفُنُونِ فَوَائِدَ، فَأَنْشَأُوا شُرُوحًا لَهَا وَأَدْرَجُوا تِلْكَ الْفَوَائِدَ، وَمُتُونًا طَوِيلَةً وَجَعَلُوا لِلشُّرُوحِ حَوَاشِيَ دَقِيقَةً، حَتَّى صَارَ لِبَعْضِ الْمُتُونِ حَاشِيَةٌ عَلَى حَاشِيَةٍ عَلَى شَرْحِهِ، وَنَظَمَ أَصْحَابُهُمْ كَثِيرًا مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمُتُونِ وَالشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي فِي سِلْكِ الْمُذَاكَرَةِ، فَثَقُلَ الْحَمْلُ وَطَالَتِ الْمَسَافَةُ حِينَ قَلَّ الزَّادُ وَهَزَلَتِ الرَّاحِلَةُ، فَآلَ أَمْرُ الطَّلَبَةِ إِلَى أَنْ تَرَكُوا بَعْضَ الْفُنُونِ الْمُعْتَبَرَةِ رَأْسًا وَمِنْ بَعْضِهَا ثُلْثًا أَوْ نِصْفًا، وَالْبَاقِي يُرِيدُونَ تَنَاوُلَهُ أَوَّلًا مَعَ الشُّرُوحِ وَالْحَوَاشِي، فَلَا تَفْرُغُ أَذْهَانُهُمْ مِنْ تَخَيُّلِ الْمَبَاحِثِ الْمُتَشَعِّبَة  ِ وَالِاحْتِمَالَ  اتِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ وَالْأَقْوَالِ الْمُضْطَرِبَةِ لِفَهْمِ الْمَسَائِلِ الْمَشْهُورَةِ وَجَمْعِهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ، وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ )).

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

قَالَ الطُّوفِيُّ فِي الْإِكْسِيرِ:

(( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْتِزَامَ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ فِي التَّفْسِيرِ يَدْفَعُ عَنْكَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ خَبْطِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ بِتَبَايُنِ أَقْوَالِهِمْ وَاخْتِلَافِ آرَائِهِمْ, وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِالْتِزَامِ هَذَا الْقَانُونِ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ يَدٌ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَعْقُولِ وَالْمَنْقُولِ وَاللُّغَةِ وَأَوْضَاعِهَا وَمُقْتَضَيَاتِ أَلْفَاظِهَا وَالْمَعَانِي وَالْبَيَانِ بِحَيْثُ إِذَا اسْتَبْهَمَ عَلَيْهِ تَفْسِيرُ آيَةٍ وَتَعَارَضَتْ فِيهَا الْأَقْوَالُ, صَارَ إِلَى مَا دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَاطِعُ الْعَقْلِيُّ أَوِ النَّقْلِيُّ عَلَى تَفْصِيلٍ سَبَقَ, ثُمَّ إِلَى مُقْتَضَى اللَّفْظِ لُغَةً وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ, أَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ قَاصِرًا فِيمَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فَلَا يَنْتَفِعُ بِمَا قَرَّرْنَاهُ لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَمَنْ لَهُ سَيْفٌ قَاطِعٌ لَكِنْ لَا تُقِلُّهُ يَدُهُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِ، فَيَقُولُ كَمَا قَالَ صَخْرُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ
 أُهَمُّ بِفِعْلِ الْحَزْمِ لَوْ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ ............ وَقَدْ حِيلَ بَيْنَ الْعَيْرِ وَالنَّزَوَانِ )).

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

(( ... مَا كُلُّ مَا يُحِيطُ بِهِ الْعِلْمُ تُؤَدِّيهِ الصِّفَةُ, وَلَكِنْ أَلَسْتَ تُفَضِّلُ كَلَامَ الْبُلَغَاءِ وَالْخُطَبَاءِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ, وَتَرَى أَيْضًا فُلَانًا أَبْلَغَ مِنْ فُلَانٍ وَأَخْطَبَ وَأَشْعَرَ وَأَفْصَحَ, فَبِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ حَصَلَتْ هَذِهِ التَّفْرِقَةُ؟ فَكَذَلِكَ عَرَفَتِ الْعَرَبُ وَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ الْبَلَاغَةَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ مُبَايَنَةَ الْقُرْآنِ الْعَزِيزِ سَائِرَ الْكَلَامِ, وَذَلِكَ بِصِحَّةِ الذَّوْقِ وَسَلَامَةِ الطَّبْعِ وَلُطْفِ الْحِسِّ, حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ شِعْرَ الشَّاعِرِ إِنْ دُلِّسَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَيَفْصِلُهُ مِمَّا دُلِّسَ بِهِ وَيَقُولُ: "هَذَا كَلَامُ فُلَانٍ" ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> عفوًا, ما معنى المزاوجة؟


المقصود بالمزاوجة أن يكون الكلام زوجين من الجمل أو العبارات أو الألفاظ؛ كأن تقول مثلا: حياك الله وبياك، أو تقول (عطشان نطشان) أو كما في الحديث (ارجعن مأزورات غير مأجورات)، وقد أفرده بالتصنيف ابن فارس رحمه الله في كتابه (الإتباع والمزاوجة)، وتكلم عنه كثير من أهل العلم في كتب النحو واللغة.

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

> المقصود بالمزاوجة أن يكون الكلام زوجين من الجمل أو العبارات أو الألفاظ؛ كأن تقول مثلا: حياك الله وبياك، أو تقول (عطشان نطشان) أو كما في الحديث (ارجعن مأزورات غير مأجورات)، وقد أفرده بالتصنيف ابن فارس رحمه الله في كتابه (الإتباع والمزاوجة)، وتكلم عنه كثير من أهل العلم في كتب النحو واللغة.


جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذي الفاضل.

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

قَالَ السَّكَّاكِيُّ فِي (مِفْتَاحِ الْعُلُومِ) :
(( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّكَ إِذَا تَلَقَّيْتَ مَا أَمْلَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ بِحُسْنِ التَّفَهُّمِ, وَاسْتَوْضَحْتَ لَطَائِفَهُ بِعَيْنِ التَّأَمُّلِ, وَجَذَبْتَ بِضَبْعِكَ فِي مَدَاحِضِهِ الِاخْتِصَارِيَ  ّةِ اسْتِقَامَةَ طَبْعٍ, وَأَطْلَعَكَ عَلَى رُمُوزِهِ لِلتَّقَصِّي عَنِ الْمَضَايِقِ لَطَافَةَ تَمْيِيزٍ, ثُمَّ اسْتَعْرَضْتَ مَعَاجِمَ الْأَوَائِلِ فِي هَذَا الْفَنِّ بَعْدَ التَّتَبُّعِ لِمَآخِذِهَا وَالْعُثُورِ عَلَى مَجَارِيهَا مُسْتَطْلِعًا طَلْعَ الْمَقَاصِدِ فِي الْمَبَادِي وَالْغَايَاتِ, عَسَى أَنْ تَتَسَمَّحَ لِلْعَلِيِّ بِدُعَاءٍ يُسْتَجَابُ, وَلِلْمَلِيِّ بِثَنَاءٍ يُسْتَطَابُ ))[/size]

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

هذه قطعة من نظم ابن المرحل لفصيح ثعلب، يقول:
هُوَ فَـكَاكُ الرَّهْنِ تَعْنِي الْمَصْدَرَا ................. مِنْ فَـكَّهُ كَـذَاكَ فِيمَنْ أُسِـرَا
وَقَدْ جَرَى فِي الْقَوْلِ حَبُّ الْمَحْلَبِ ................. فِي الطِّيبِ نَبْتٌ فِي بِـلَادِ الْعَرَبِ
وَالْفَتْحُ فِي عِرْقِ النِّسَا وَفِي الرَّحَى ................. وَفِي رَخَـاءِ الْـعَيْشِ أَمْرٌ وَضَحَا
وَهْـوَ الرَّصَاصُ وَالصَّدَاقُ يَا فَتَى ................. هَذَا هُـوَ الْمُخْتَـارُ وَالْكَسْرُ أَتَى
وَإِنْ تَـشَأْ صَـدُقَـةٌ وَصَـدْقَةْ ................. وَقَدْ حَـكَى الزَّجَّاجُ أَيْضًا صُدْقَةْ

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

(قَوْلُهُ: فَقَطْ) أَيْ فَحَسْبُ, وَلَمْ تُسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا مَقْرُونَةً بِالْفَاءِ وَهِيَ زَائِدَةٌ لَازِمَةٌ, وَكَذَا فِي قَوْلِهِمْ فَحَسْبُ, قَالَهُ الش فِي حَوَاشِي التَّسْهِيلِ. وَفِي الْمُطَوَّلِ أَنَّ "قَطْ" مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْأَفْعَالِ بِمَعْنَى "انْتَهِ", وَكَثِيرًا مَا تُصَدَّرُ بِالْفَاءِ تَزْيِينًا لِلَّفْظِ, وَكَأَنَّهُ جَزَاءُ شَرْطٍ مَحْذُوفٍ. وَفِي كِتَابِ الْمَسَائِلِ لِابْنِ السَّيِّدِ: "وَإِنَّمَا صَلَحَتِ الْفَاءُ فِي هَذِهِ لِأَنَّ مَعْنَى (أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَقَطْ: أَخَذْتُ دِرْهَمًا فَاكْتَفَيْتُ بِهِ) انْتَهَى. وَمِنْهُ يُعْلَمُ أَنَّهَا عَاطِفَةٌ, وَمِنَ الْمُطَوَّلِ أَنَّهَا فَصِيحَةٌ, وَلِكُلٍّ وُجْهَةٌ.
-------
ما معنى (الش)؟ هل فيها سقط أو سبق القلم؟

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

وَاتْرُكِ الْغَادَةَ لَا تَحْفِلْ بِهَا ................. تُمْسِ فِي عِزٍّ رَفِيعٍ وَتَجَلّْ
وَاهْجُرِ الْخَمْرَةَ إِنْ كُنْتَ فَتًى ................. كَيْفَ يَسْعَى فِي جُنُونٍ مَنْ عَقَلْ
صَدِّقِ الشَّرْعَ وَلَا تَرْكَنْ إِلَى ................. رَجُلٍ يَرْقُبُ فِي اللَّيْلِ زُحَلْ
فِي ازْدِيَادِ الْعِلْمِ إِرْغَامُ الْعِدَى ................. وَجَمَالُ الْعِلْمِ إِصْلَاحُ الْعَمَلْ
جَمِّلِ الْمَنْطِقَ بِالنَّحْوِ فَمَنْ ................. يُحْرَمِ الْإِعْرَابَ بِالنُّطْقِ اخْتَبَلْ
مَاتَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ لَمْ يَبْقَ سِوَى ................. مُقْرِفٌ أَوْ مَنْ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ اتَّكَلْ
لَيْسَ مَا يَحْوِي الْفَتَى مِنْ عَزْمِهِ ................. لَا وَلَا مَا فَاتَ يَوْمًا بِالْكَسَلْ
قَدْ يَسُودُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَبٍ ................. وَبِحُسْنِ السَّبْكِ قَدْ يُنْفَى الدَّغَلْ
اُكْتُمِ الْأَمْرَيْنِ فَقْرًا وَغِنًى ................. وَاكْسِبِ الْفَلْسَ وَحَاسِبْ مَنْ بَطَلْ
لَيْسَ يَخْلُو الْمَرْءُ مِنْ ضِدٍّ وَلَوْ ................. حَاوَلَ الْعُزْلَةَ فِي رَأْسِ الْجَبَلْ
إِنَّ مَنْ يَطْلُبُهُ الْمَوْتُ عَلَى ................. غِرَّةٍ مِنْهُ جَدِيرٌ بِالْوَجَلْ

----------


## خالد المفتاح

قالَ المرعشيُّ في تقدمةِ ترتيبُ العلومِ:
(( اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طائِفَةٌ من العلماء المؤلفين والأعلام المحققين، وخلا الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب، وخلَفَ الأُسُودَ في غاباتِها الأرانبُ، أَتَرَوْنَ أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة وغلبة البلادة على طباع أواخر هذه الأمة، بل المنقول من سيرهم والمتبادر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أنهم تناولوا متون الفنون المعتبرة وهي مسائلها المشهورة ... فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فَنٍّ جَدْوَلٌ، فصار ملتقى الجداول بحرا، وما زالوا يزيدون إلى الفنون فوائد، فأنشأوا شروحا لها وأدرجوا تلك الفوائد، ومتونا طويلة وجعلوا للشروح حَوَاشِيَ دقيقة، حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشية على حاشية على شرحه، ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سَلْكِ المذاكرة، فثقل الحِمْلُ وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وَهَزِلَتْ الراحلة، فآل أمر الطلبة إلى أن تركوا بعض الفنون المعتبرة رأسا ومن بعضها ثلثا أو نصفا، والباقي يريدون تناوله أولا مع الشروح والحواشي، فلا تَفْرُغُ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المُشَتِّتَةِ والأقوال المضطربة لفهم المسائل المشهورة وجمعها في الخَزَانَةِ، وهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
ولعلك تراجع هذه الكلمات: (ترتيب) (سلك) (هزلت) (خزانة)

----------


## خالد المفتاح

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> ولعلك تراجع هذه الكلمات: (ترتيب) (سلك) (هزلت) (خزانة)


شككْتُ في (تَرْتِيبِ العلوم) بين أن تكون من الكلام أم عنوان لكتاب.
 (سِلْكِ).
(هَزُلَتْ)
(الخِزانَةِ).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك
كله صحيح ما عدا (هزلت) ، فالصواب (هُزِلَت)

----------


## خالد المفتاح

جزانا وإياك, ليتك توضح لي - فضلا:
لماذا (هُزِلَتْ)؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا هو المشهور في كلام العرب؛ كما قال في موطأة الفصيح:
وهُزِلَ الرجل فهو يُهزَل ... وغيرُه فالجسم منه ينحل
ولذلك يقولون: رجل مهزول، ولا يقولون: هازل، إلا في المزاح.

----------


## خالد المفتاح

فما يكون معنى ( هَزِلَتْ), و هل (هَزُلَتْ) صحيحةً باعتبار أن يُراد بها معنىً آخر؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هزُل لا أعرفها
أما هزِل فهي لغة في هزَل، بمعنى مزح.

----------


## خالد المفتاح

أما (هَزُلَتْ) فقد سمعتها كثيرا وكنت أظنها من الفصحى, وقد تكون مما لحن فيه العامّة.
جزاك الله خيرا مباركا شيخ مالك.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> أبو مالك العوضي :هذا هو المشهور في كلام العرب؛ كما قال في موطأة الفصيح:
> وهُزِلَ الرجل فهو يُهزَل ... وغيرُه فالجسم منه ينحل
> ولذلك يقولون: رجل مهزول، ولا يقولون: هازل، إلا في المزاح.






> 





> أبو مالك العوضي :
> 
> هزُل لا أعرفها
> أما هزِل فهي لغة في هزَل، بمعنى مزح.


قال صاحب القاموس : " والهزال بالضم : نقيض السمن " .
ألا يصحُّ أن تكون الصيغة التي أوردها ابن المرحل مبنية للمجهول ( هُزِلَت ) وغيرها ( هَزُلَت ) صحيح ؟
أم أن الأولى أولى وأفصح ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ أبا مالك وكل مشارك

----------


## د على خليل

> [ اضبط الفقرة كاملة، أو على الأقل المعلم بالحمرة ]
> 
> قال المرعشي في تقدمة ترتيب العلوم:
> (( اعلموا ... أنه كان يوجد في كل قرن من القرون الماضية من هذه الأمة طَائِفةٌ من العلماء المؤلفين والأعلام المحققين، وخلا الآن من أمثالهم الجوانب، وخَلَفَ الأسُودَ في غاباتِها الأرانبُ، أترونَ أن ذا من خواص الأزمنة وغلبة البلادة على طباع أواخر هذه الأمة، بل المنقول من سيرهم والمتبادر من كلماتهم في مؤلفاتهم أنهم تناولوا متون الفنون المعتبرة وهي مسائلها المشهورة ... فسال إلى تجاويف صدورهم من كل فنٍ جدولُ، فصار ملتقى الجداول بحرا، وما زالوا يزيدون إلى الفنون فوائد، فأنشأوا شروحا لها وأدرجوا تلك الفوائد، ومتونا طويلة وجعلوا للشروح حواشي دقيقة، حتى صار لبعض المتون حاشية على حاشية على شرحه، ونظم أصحابهم كثيرا من تلك المتون والشروح والحواشي في سِلْكِ المذاكرة، فثقل الحِملُ وطالت المسافة حين قل الزاد وهَزِلَت الراحلة، فآل أمر الطلبة إلى أن تركوا بعض الفنون المعتبرة رأسا ومن بعضها ثلثا أو نصفا، والباقي يريدون تناوله أولا مع الشروح والحواشي، فلا تَفْرُغَ أذهانهم من تخيل المباحث المتشعبة والاحتمالات المشَتتةِ والأقوال المضطربة لفهم المسائل المشهورة وجمعها في الخِزَانةِ، وهذا خلاف ما عليه السلف )).



جزاكم الله خيرا على تلك الفكرة الرائعة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قال صاحب القاموس : " والهزال بالضم : نقيض السمن " .
> ألا يصحُّ أن تكون الصيغة التي أوردها ابن المرحل مبنية للمجهول ( هُزِلَت ) وغيرها ( هَزُلَت ) صحيح ؟
> أم أن الأولى أولى وأفصح ؟


معذرة لم أنتبه لسؤالكم إلا الآن
الفعل (هَزُل) غير موجود في اللغة العربية أصلا ، بحسب اطلاعي .
واللغة مبنية على النقل والسماع ، وإنما القياس يكون في القوانين الكلية المستخرجة من استقراء كلام العرب
أما الألفاظ الجزئية فلا قياس فيها إلا ما تعلق منها بالقوانين الكلية السابق ذكرها.

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

ألا من تتمة في هذا الموضوع الماتع جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

